# Abozahlen im EA Quartalsbericht



## HGVermillion (4. Februar 2009)

http://news.ea.com/portal/site/ea/index.js...amp;newsLang=en

So nun sind sie offiziell, Warhammer Online hat im moment 300.000 aktive Accounts, fahren wir nun also mit der üblichen Prozedur fort........

Seite A, beginnen sie nun mit der verteidigung unter anbetracht der Marktmacht WoW, dem MMO Markt ect. Seite B, beginnen sie nun mit hämischen Kommentaren auf die etwas großmäuligen Ankündigungen der Desinger ect. Und die Trolle und Flamer laden ein letztes mal die Munition durch, bevor sie sich auf das nächste Spiel stürzen.

Wir sind nun jetzt die PvP Nische, mit viel Platz nach oben, und was helfen mir im moment die allgemeinen Userzahlen wenn ich mit meinem Realm zufrieden bin.

(Und ja, ich hab den Thread geöffnet weil ich sowieso weis wie er enden wird, aber besser wir fangen so an als das wir den Flamer anfangen lassen und so noch mehr grundlage für Streit haben)


/discuss


----------



## Zukurio (4. Februar 2009)

300.000 Accounts??  brauchte nicht 500.000?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oderw erden es jest weniger?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (4. Februar 2009)

Interessant und leider auch schlimm, wenn man bedenkt wieviele Boxen verkauft wurden, ist das doch ein rasanter abstieg.


----------



## Maakware (4. Februar 2009)

Meine Vermutung liegt ja darin, dass viele sich WAR gekauft haben, um sich die Zeit bis zum WotlK Start zu vertreiben.
Ist schade wenn sie alle wieder gegangen sind, aber es freut mich auch zu hören, dass ein paar Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis demnächst wieder mit WoW aufhören um WAR zu spielen. (Nicht ganz unbeteiligt an der Entscheidung sind auch der Slayer und der Spalta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
300000 Spieler sind meiner Meinung nach eine akzeptable Anzahl an Spielern. Damit kann man mehrere Server füllen!
Mir macht es Spaß und ich bleibe auch!

MfG
Maakware


----------



## Woodspirit (4. Februar 2009)

Solange es sich rentiert, wird auch weiter an War geschraubt. Das stellt die Spieler zufrieden. Alle sind glücklich. Ende aus.


----------



## doggystyle (4. Februar 2009)

Ui, hätte ich eigentlich anhand der deutschen Server nicht erwartet. 

Andererseits merkte man schon deutlich, dass es mit der Com deutlich bergauf ging in letzter Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



300K sind aber okay. Ich denke mal so 3-4 Milliönchen Umsatz pro Monat erfreuen auch EA Manager *g*

Dazu kommt jetzt der Russland Rollout und irgendwann Asien.


----------



## Ascían (4. Februar 2009)

Maakware schrieb:


> Ist schade wenn sie alle wieder gegangen sind, aber es freut mich auch zu hören, dass ein paar Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis demnächst wieder mit WoW aufhören um WAR zu spielen.



Man muss nur die Threads hier im WAR-Forum beobachten, jeden Tag ein neuer Rückkehrs-Thread mit denselben Fragen..So viele auch für WotLK gegangen sind, es kommen schon welche wieder zurück. 
Hauptsache mein Server ist voll und man kennt sich, wenn man sich in den BGs/ im ORVR antrifft und kann hinterher so richtig schön über den Gegner lästern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (4. Februar 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> Interessant und leider auch schlimm, wenn man bedenkt wieviele Boxen verkauft wurden, ist das doch ein rasanter abstieg.



Diese Zahlen wurden ja schon von einem Analytiker im September gut vorher gesagt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.daddelnews.de/index.php?page=ea...wgw4ccks8kkwcw4


----------



## Rorgak (4. Februar 2009)

300k ist doch in Ordnung!

Aber hieß es nicht mal das 750k verkauft wurden?


----------



## dent1st (4. Februar 2009)

300.000 ? War nicht irgendwo mal von 700 oder 800.000 zu lesen???

confused


----------



## Jareidos (4. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Man muss nur die Threads hier im WAR-Forum beobachten, jeden Tag ein neuer Rückkehrs-Thread mit denselben Fragen..So viele auch für WotLK gegangen sind, es kommen schon welche wieder zurück.
> Hauptsache mein Server ist voll und man kennt sich, wenn man sich in den BGs/ im ORVR antrifft und kann hinterher so richtig schön über den Gegner lästern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, dem kann man nur recht geben(gehöre selber zu den Wiederkehrer). Was mich damals abschreckte waren die Bugs,die nu deutlich weniger sind und die Warteschlange von 30minuten - und WotLK lockte auch^^

Aber man merkt auch die grösser werdende Anzahl von Spieler. Gestern im T4 auf Erengard 160 Ordis im ORVR und man weiss warum man WAR wieder spielt


----------



## myadictivo (4. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Man muss nur die Threads hier im WAR-Forum beobachten, jeden Tag ein neuer Rückkehrs-Thread mit denselben Fragen..So viele auch für WotLK gegangen sind, es kommen schon welche wieder zurück.
> Hauptsache mein Server ist voll und man kennt sich, wenn man sich in den BGs/ im ORVR antrifft und kann hinterher so richtig schön über den Gegner lästern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja vll ist die fluktuation doch recht hoch..wahrscheinlich hält es sich doch einigermaßen im gleichgewicht mit neueinsteigern, leuten die mal wieder zu testzwecken account reaktivieren und leuten die quitten. kenn auch viele die wieder aufhören (ohne jetzt zu nem andren mmorpg zu wechseln)..aber solange die server einigermaßen voll sind, wobei ich echt sagen muss ich würde mir mehr leutchen wünschen auf den servern


----------



## Ronma (4. Februar 2009)

300.000 is doch ne gute und stabile Account Zahl. Das net alle bleiben werden von denen die wie wild schnell WAR gekauft haben, das war wohl von Anfang an klar oder. HdRO hat ca. genauso viele Accounts und läuft nun die Jahre, wo's draussen is doch recht gut.

Und lieber Nieschenprodukt wie WoW Mainstream!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. bei mir wollen sich demnächst auch schon wieder 2 aus der Clique WAR Game Cards holen, weil sie Northrend nich mehr sehen können. Tja so sieht's aus...^^

Ach ja und... HELAU!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (4. Februar 2009)

scheiß auf abozahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das spiel macht sau laune :> obwohl ich seit release spiele und immernoch nicht 40 bin xD


----------



## Xorthes (4. Februar 2009)

Haben auch mit 6 WOW-Veteranen angefangen und geblieben sind........2

Obwohl ich mit Engelszungen auf die eingeredet habe, sind sie der Verlockung des Addons nachgekommen. Im Nachklapp wollten sie mich auch wieder zurückholen, aber ich hab die nur ausgelacht und ihnen ein angenehmes Arena-, BG- und was weiß ich noch-Farmen gewünscht.

Ich bin seit der Beta bei WAR dabei und sehe die permanenten Verbesserungen dieses noch so jungen Spiels.  Es macht einfach Spaß und das aller aller wichtigste ist doch die Community. Die Leute haben alle einen Wortwitz und es macht auch einfach Spaß mit den zusammengewürfelten Kriegstrupps in die Schlacht zu ziehen. So etwas hab ich in der Ego-WOW-Community nicht erlebt. Ich hab ja immer gesagt: Mir sind ein paar Tausend vernünftige lieber, als zig Millionen Idioten. (nicht falsch verstehen, die anderen zig Millionen sind vernünftig, aber gehen in der Flut von Idioten unter. LEIDER.)

Amen


----------



## Maguerita (4. Februar 2009)

Sowie ich es verstanden hatte, sind mit  300 000 die bezahlten/aktiven accounts gemeint. Inwiefern da die accounts reinzählen, die noch im Freimonat sind, keine Ahnung. 300 000 sind meines Erachtens trotzdem eine gute Zahl, wäre das Spiel so grottenschlecht wie einige behaupten, wären es sehr viel weniger. Glaube ich zumindest. Es gibt ja auch in Zukunft neue Erweiterungen und Änderungen, die neue Spieler anlocken könnte.  Viele die vorzeitig aufgehört hatten, waren die die Probleme mit der Grafik und Performance hatten bzw, es nur als Zwischenkost bis zum WotLK angesehen hatten. Einige hatten auch aufgehört, weil sie meinten es gäbe kein richtigen Endcontent, allerdings sind das auch die Leute die blitzschnell auf 40 waren (weil sie vielleicht glaubten das man nur dort das Spiel geniessen kann?) und dann nicht mehr länger warten wollen, bis die Masse nachrückt und sich lauthals darüber beschweren. Da stellt sich mir die Frage in welchen anderen Onlinerollenspiel kommt man mit seinen ersten Charakter so schnell in den Endbereich? Man könnte noch vieles in den unteren Tiers zusätzlich einbringen und nicht die Levelkurve noch weiter verkürzen.
Im Augenblick ist es auf meinen Server so, sobald sie Lost Vale fertighaben (und sie wollen fast immer nur in inis rein), ist für die Leute das Spiel vorbei. In Sachen Stadteroberungen wird es dort noch ein Weilchen dauern, bis da mal eine Hauptstadt fällt. Das sind meine Gedanken dazu, ihr könnt sie nun gerne in der Luft zerreissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Tadaaaa, da bin ich.
Ähm, das entspricht eher der Zahl, die ich erwartet habe. Ich hab/hatte ja innerhalb der WAR-Community viele Kontakte zu Gilden und Spielern im allgemeinen. Von vielen hörte ich, dass sie aufgehört haben, aus ähnlichen Gründen wie meine.

Aber was sagt uns das jetzt? WAR ist Scheisse? Nur 300k Abonnenten, haha, lame? Nein.
Irgendwo fiel ja das Wort PvP Nischenspiel. Das trifft es momentan ziemlich genau. Man darf für WAR nur hoffen, dass GuildWars2 nicht das halten kann, was es verspricht. Denn das wäre ernsthafte Konkurrenz, und könnte die Abozahlen auf ein DaoC-Niveau sinekn lassen.
Liebhaber werden trotzdem weiterhin Spaß an dem Spiel haben. Auf viel Nachwuchs würd ich allerdings nicht hoffen. Vielleicht wird es eine Testversion rausreißen, aber das wird man sehen.

So, und nun dürft ihr mich wieder in der Luft zerreißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunafire (4. Februar 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Solange es sich rentiert, wird auch weiter an War geschraubt. Das stellt die Spieler zufrieden. Alle sind glücklich. Ende aus.



Bis 30.000 Spielern rentiert sich ein MMO


----------



## trippleass gnom (4. Februar 2009)

Nach dem neuen Quartalsbericht  von EA, ist es eindeutig abzulesen, dass EA schweren Zeiten entgegen geht. Die Verluste werden immer größer und es müssen immer mehr Stellen in allen Bereichen gestrichen werden. Es sollen 12 (Entwickler-)Büros geschlossen werden nachdem EA Rekordverluste eingefahren hat: 

*"EA to close 12 facilities following $641m loss".*

Zu Warhammer-Online wurden endlich die "richtigen" Zahlen auf Druck der Investoren herausgegeben, die meine schon im letzten Jahr gemachten Aussagen eindeutig und ohne Einschränkungen bestätigen: 

*"Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning ended the quarter with 300,000 paying subscribers, according to EA."*

Das WAR für EA ein finanzieller Reinfall werden würde war bereits im Oktober letzten Jahres klar abzusehen. Wie immer in diesem Bereich ist aber das Marketing immer bemüht schlechte Qualität und Unzufriedenheit unter den Teppich zu kehren, bis dann die Eigentümer des Unternehmens endlich mal genug Druck machen, um an die Zahlen und Aussichten zu gelangen.

Ob Myth ohne Einschnitte Warhammer weiterführen kann, ist nun fraglicher denn je.


Die Quelle:
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/ea-t...ng-USD641m-loss


----------



## Ascían (4. Februar 2009)

Du bist dir wohl zu fein, in bereits bestehende Threads zu posten. Könnten ja deine wertvollen Beiträge dort untergehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/report


----------



## erimon (4. Februar 2009)

Und weshalb einen neuen Thread dazu aufmachen ??


----------



## Gumja (4. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=89209


/close


----------



## DeeeRoy (4. Februar 2009)

Da isser ja.

Könntest du lesen, hättest du bemerkt, daß es hier schon ein Thema gibt. 

Aber ich vergaß, du bist ja sooo wichtig, daß du extra ein eigendes Thema brauchst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry...


----------



## battschack (4. Februar 2009)

ich spiele zwischen durch sehr gerne warhammer und ich finde es scheiss egal ob 300k oder 3mil solange die ganzen kinder weg bleiben und es so bleibt wie es ist bin ich happy


----------



## doggystyle (4. Februar 2009)

Da isser ja, der Profitroll, der einfach nicht gebannt wird... hab mich schon gewundert, warum er nicht in den vorhandenen Thread schreibt. Aber einer reicht ihm wohl nicht.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Ach ihn meintet ihr? ^^


----------



## trippleass gnom (4. Februar 2009)

Sorry habe den anderen Thread nicht gesehen, allerdings ist der Titel bei mir mit einem anderen Schwerpunkt. Ich denke es ist wichtiger über die Zukunft von WAR bei EA zu diskutieren. Du hast nur die Abbozahlen im Blick.


----------



## doggystyle (4. Februar 2009)

@Lari: jep!


----------



## Yronnyn (4. Februar 2009)

Lunafire schrieb:


> Bis 30.000 Spielern rentiert sich ein MMO



das glaube ich mal nicht. Die Kosten für Hardware sind nicht unerheblich auch Support und Entwicklung kostet. Das solltest also nicht vergessen.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Februar 2009)

Der Thread behandelt genau das selbe Thema wie der bereits gepostete. Deine Bedenken bezüglich der Zukunft von War darfst du auch gerne dort äußern.


----------



## abszu (4. Februar 2009)

Lunafire schrieb:


> Bis 30.000 Spielern rentiert sich ein MMO



Ja, dann reicht das Geld noch aus für die Betriebskosten einer Handvoll Server und Ende.  Patches, Erweiterungen, Addons? Alles überflüssiger Unfug, kostet nur Geld... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnermann (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich finds Ok. Hätte auf 500 geschätzt aber es wird wachsen und besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Februar 2009)

Lunafire schrieb:


> Bis 30.000 Spielern rentiert sich ein MMO


Die zahlen müssen uralt sein, inzwischen muss man wegen Werbung, Serverhardware, Entwicklungskosten ect schon mit einigen hunderttausend Spielern rechnen muss.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Februar 2009)

Spam und Aufforderungen dazu gelöscht. Bleibt beim Thema und vor allem: Bleib sachlich.


----------



## battschack (4. Februar 2009)

ich denke 300k werden locker ausreichen das sie weiter so fix patchen und fixen können der rest ist mir scheiss egal


----------



## Mikehoof (4. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das einer von uns sagen kann ab wann sich Warhammer für EA rentiert.
Mir persönlich wäre es lieber wenn die Abozahlen ein wenig höher wären wegen der Weiterentwicklung des Spiels aber auf der anderen Seite hält sich HdRO auch schon eine lange Zeit mit ähnlichen Zahlen.

Da ich mit dem Spiel sehr zufrieden bin berühren mich die Abozahlen allerdings nicht wirklich. Ich freue mich auf die angekündigten Sachen und logge mich weiterhin gerne und häufig ein um zu zocken.
RL Freunde Ingame und eine gute Gilde im Rücken sowie ein Spiel was mir Spaß bringt was will ich da mehr?

Vielleicht bringen die neuen Sachen und die Trialversion die Zahlen ein wenig nach oben.

30k reichen aber sicher nicht aus. (glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## trippleass gnom (4. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es gut, dass nun zu Warhammer-Online endlich die "richtigen" Zahlen auf Druck der Investoren herausgegeben wurden. 

Meine schon im letzten Jahr gemachten Aussagen sind damit eindeutig und ohne Einschränkungen bestätigt worden. Damals hatte man diese Aussagen als "flames" abgetan, aber letztendlich habe ich nur versucht durch frühe Kritik WAR noch eine Zukunft zu verschaffen. 

Je länger man Probleme ignoriert desdo schwieriger wirds am Ende diese wieder hinzubiegen. Ob WAR nun noch eine lange (länger als 1 Jahr) Zukunft hat ist fraglicher denn  je.

Wie immer in diesem Bereich ist aber das Marketing immer bemüht schlechte Qualität und Unzufriedenheit unter den Teppich zu kehren, dass war und ist in meinen Augen immer das größte Problem. Der Sterntaler und dieser zweitklassige Support sind ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie die Community sich tagtäglich mit Propagandaablenkungen zufrieden gibt.

Letztendlich kriegt die Community ein unfertiges Spiel vorgesetzt und beschwert sich darüber nicht. Nein, ganz im Gegenteil verteigt sie sogar den Hersteller, der ihnen ein im Alpha-Stadium befindliches Spiel, andreht. Das ist einfach nur seltsam und nicht rational.


----------



## Oceanus (4. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen, Wow bietet so wenig Anspruch und so wenig Beschäftigung im Moment, da werden viele wieder zu War zurückkehren. Wenn Blizzard weiter  Free Epics fürs Nichtskönnen austeilt hat War bald min. doppelt so viele Spieler, des weiteren ist PVP atm fast tot in Wow. Ich denke WoW steht und fällt teilweise mit Ulduar, wenn es da so weiter geht wie bisher kann mans echt vergessen.


----------



## Ascían (4. Februar 2009)

trippleass schrieb:


> Ob WAR nun noch eine lange (länger als 1 Jahr) Zukunft hat ist fraglicher denn  je.



Mit mehr Spielern als HdRO?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beide Spiele laufen noch solang, wie sie laufen. Das gilt nebenbei auch für WoW.


----------



## abszu (4. Februar 2009)

trippleass schrieb:


> Je länger man Probleme ignoriert desdo schwieriger wirds am Ende diese wieder hinzubiegen. Ob WAR nun noch eine lange (länger als 1 Jahr) Zukunft hat ist fraglicher denn  je.



Man darf auch das Drumherum nicht vergessen: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Electronic-.../meldung/126843

Wenn das Umsatz-Gewinn-Verhältniss bei Warhammer zu schlecht wird, können die Lichter ganz fix ausgehen. EA hatte noch nie grosse Hemmungen, wenns ums Bereinigen ging...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen, Wow bietet so wenig Anspruch und so wenig Beschäftigung im Moment, da werden viele wieder zu War zurückkehren. Wenn Blizzard weiter  Free Epics fürs Nichtskönnen austeilt hat War bald min. doppelt so viele Spieler, des weiteren ist PVP atm fast tot in Wow. Ich denke WoW steht und fällt teilweise mit Ulduar, wenn es da so weiter geht wie bisher kann mans echt vergessen.


Uff, ähm...
Das bald Patch 3.1 kommt, mit Ulduar als T8 Raid-Instanz siehst du nicht als Motivationsgrundlage für WoW-Spieler?
Ich würde eher hoffen, dass die Abonnenten Zahl von WAR nicht weiter sinkt, denn sowas tut keinem Spiel gut. Darauf hoffen, dass in einem anderen Spiel die Spieler Langeweile bekommen und zu WAR wechseln würde ich nicht...


----------



## DeeeRoy (4. Februar 2009)

trippleass schrieb:


> Letztendlich kriegt die Community ein unfertiges Spiel vorgesetzt und beschwert sich darüber nicht. Nein, ganz im Gegenteil verteigt sie sogar den Hersteller, der ihnen ein im Alpha-Stadium befindliches Spiel, andreht. Das ist einfach nur seltsam und nicht rational.



Ich habe ja nichts gegen Kritik gegen was weiß ich was. Aber kannst du nicht ein mal sachlich dabei bleiben und nicht immer alles ausartend und unwahr hier hin rotzen?

Das Spiel war selbst in der Beta kein Alpha-Stadium mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ein Müll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (4. Februar 2009)

> Letztendlich kriegt die Community ein unfertiges Spiel vorgesetzt und beschwert sich darüber nicht. Nein, ganz im Gegenteil verteigt sie sogar den Hersteller, der ihnen ein im Alpha-Stadium befindliches Spiel, andreht. Das ist einfach nur seltsam und nicht rational.



Ich finde es immer wieder witzig wie manche Leute einfach nicht akzeptieren können das es Spieler gibt die gerne Warhammer Online spielen. Auch ich kann mir einige Sachen vorstellen die es noch zu verbessern gibt aber alles in allem gehöre ich gerne zu der kleinen feinen Gruppe der Warhammer Online Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ich bin ein PVP-Nischenspiel-Zocker.

P.S. trippleass gnom du bist einer der letzte Trolle hier also bleib uns bitte erhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (4. Februar 2009)

Sind wir mal ehrlich keiner von uns hat Erfahrungen damit wieviel Accounts ein MMORPG haben muss damit man gewinnbringend wirtschaftet.

Positiv würde ich sehen das Mythic sein verprechen hält und alle fehlenden Klassen einarbeittet (Ja andere Hersteller erzählen seit 4 Jahren alles mögliche und nichts kommt).
Zudem werden neue events nachgeschoben, wenn die ähnlich gut werden wie die bisherigen ist das doch super.


----------



## battschack (4. Februar 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Sind wir mal ehrlich keiner von uns hat Erfahrungen damit wieviel Accounts ein MMORPG haben muss damit man gewinnbringend wirtschaftet.
> 
> Positiv würde ich sehen das Mythic sein verprechen hält und alle fehlenden Klassen einarbeittet (Ja andere Hersteller erzählen seit 4 Jahren alles mögliche und nichts kommt).
> Zudem werden neue events nachgeschoben, wenn die ähnlich gut werden wie die bisherigen ist das doch super.




naja wie von sterntaler mal gesagt wurde 500k reichen für einen erfolg da denke ich dann mal das 300k noch reichen für ein paar euros gewinn : )


----------



## minimitmit (4. Februar 2009)

naja :
3.1 wird auch in ein paar tagen durch sein-.-
nach ein paar wochen ist dies wahrscheinlich dann auch nur noch routine und genauso wie jetzt Nax.
Ich persoenlich habe war nur eine pause gegoennt, da mein pc zu schlecht war.
im maerz werden die abozahlen wahrscheinlich auch nochmal in die hoehe schellen.
ob mythic diese spieler halten kann , ist eine andere frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (4. Februar 2009)

> Uff, ähm...
> Das bald Patch 3.1 kommt, mit Ulduar als T8 Raid-Instanz siehst du nicht als Motivationsgrundlage für WoW-Spieler?
> Ich würde eher hoffen, dass die Abonnenten Zahl von WAR nicht weiter sinkt, denn sowas tut keinem Spiel gut. Darauf hoffen, dass in einem anderen Spiel die Spieler Langeweile bekommen und zu WAR wechseln würde ich nicht...



Was machst du dir überhaupt die Mühe darauf zu Antworten?

Warhammer Online ist eine tot Geburt und so wie es bei EA momentan läuft würde es mich nicht wundern wenn die Server noch dieses Jahr dicht gemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> naja wie von sterntaler mal gesagt wurde 500k reichen für einen erfolg da denke ich dann mal das 300k noch reichen für ein paar euros gewinn : )



Die CM´s sagen viel wenn der Tag lang ist....


----------



## Ohties (4. Februar 2009)

trippleass schrieb:


> Letztendlich kriegt die Community ein unfertiges Spiel vorgesetzt und beschwert sich darüber nicht. Nein, ganz im Gegenteil verteigt sie sogar den Hersteller, der ihnen ein im Alpha-Stadium befindliches Spiel, andreht. Das ist einfach nur seltsam und nicht rational.


ich habe von dir noch nichts konstruktives gelesen. wenn dann immer nur sowas in der art, sei es im forum oder in den news. was willst du hier eigentlich noch? selbst wenn du WAR scheiße findest und luft ablassen musstest, is nich langsam mal genug?

@topic
meinte mythic nicht mal, dass sie 500k bräuchten damit es ein erfolg wäre? na mal sehen wie es weitergeht aber 300.000 erscheint mir auch vergleichsweise gering.


----------



## Orby (4. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele EvE, und das game ist länger wie wow auf dem markt und hält sich auch so bei ca 250000 abos.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Seid ihr euch im übrigen bewusst, dass dies die Abozahlen von Ende Dezember 2008 sind?
Entweder ist es weiter steil gesunken, oder die zwei Klassen haben noch was rausgerissen.


----------



## Jareidos (4. Februar 2009)

fripon schrieb:


> Warhammer Online ist eine tot Geburt und so wie es bei EA momentan läuft würde es mich nicht wundern wenn die Server noch dieses Jahr dicht gemacht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war doch hoffentlich ironisch gemeint? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich gehe nit davon aus das die dicht machen.


----------



## Mikehoof (4. Februar 2009)

fripon schrieb:


> Was machst du dir überhaupt die Mühe darauf zu Antworten?
> 
> Warhammer Online ist eine tot Geburt und so wie es bei EA momentan läuft würde es mich nicht wundern wenn die Server noch dieses Jahr dicht gemacht werden
> 
> ...




Na dann auf ein Jahr voller geiler PVP Schlachten und toller Events.

Endlich kommen noch ein paar Trolle dazu......


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Jareidos schrieb:


> Das war doch hoffentlich ironisch gemeint?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass EA Mythic wieder "freilässt". Server-Abschaltung zählt zu den eher unrealistischen Dingen.
Ich mein: AoC gibt's auch noch, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## horron (4. Februar 2009)

Was interessierts mich wieviel leute beim Marktführer spielen, solang ich nur Spaß auf meinem Server hab. Und mal ehrlich, wer kennt nicht den Spruch von Arabella mit den Fliegen und dem braunen Zeug (Produziert Scheiße, eine Milliarde Fliegen können sich nicht irren - das dürfte auch für 13 Millionen passen).

Wenn die leute bei WoW glücklich sind, sollen sie da bleiben. Der PvE Conten ist nun mal deutlich besser, auch wenn er in letzter Zeit stark gelitten hat. Wer PvP mag und WoW spielt macht was falsch. Die Arena ist ne schlechte Kopie von GW. Open PvP wurde schon vor BC tot gepatcht (unerenhafte Kills,.....) und die BG sind inzwischen nur noch zum Gähnen und außerdem inzwischen fast leer dank der genialen Patch Politik.

Wer drauf steht - warum nicht. Wenns nur 1 vollen War Server gäb und auf dem wäre was los würd ich trotzdem bei War bleiben. Ist mir so was von egal wieviele Game A, B oder C spielen.


----------



## Mikehoof (4. Februar 2009)

> Wer drauf steht - warum nicht. Wenns nur 1 vollen War Server gäb und auf dem wäre was los würd ich trotzdem bei War bleiben. Ist mir so was von egal wieviele Game A, B oder C spielen.



Richtig! Wir hauen uns die Köpfe ein bis die Lichter ausgehen, was ich ja weiterhin nicht glaube.


----------



## Carthos (4. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Vergleich 300.000 gegen 11.500.000 wirklich lächerlich. Ein viermonatiges Spiel mit einem 4 Jahre alten zu vergleichen ist genauso, wie die die Gehfähigkeit eiens 4 monatigen Babys mit denen eines 4jährigen Kindes zu vergleichen. WoW hatte nach 4 Monaten 600.000 Abonnenten. Also rein quantitativ doppelt so viele wie WAR. Bedeutet das was? Nö. WAR hält sich sehr gut, dafür dass es im Wettbewerb mit WoW, HdRO, AoC, Guild Wars, DaoC und was weiß ich noch alles steht. WoW startete seinerzeit (mit Ausnahme von DaoC und Everquest) ohne Konkurrenz. Da ist es leicht Abos zu gewinnen. Und die hämischen Posts der WoW Fanboys, WAR sei ein unfertiges Spiel lassen mich zu der Frage kommen, seit wann spielt ihr WoW? Habt ihr WoW in seinen ersten Monaten erlebt? dämlich hatte ich eine Unterhaltung mit einem WoW Spieler, der behauptete, WoW hätte mehr Endgame Inhalte. Stimmt, ist aber keine Leistung bei einem 4 Jahre alten Spiel, dessen zwei Addons gezielt darauf ausgerichtet sind. Aber was hatte WoW denn nach 4 Monaten an Endgame Inhalten? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, waren Scholo und Strat die höchsten Instanzen, exklussive Items gabs damals keine und PvP bedeutete damals Southshore und Tarrens Mühle. Mal abgesehen von vierstelligen Pings knapp eineinhalb Jahre nach Release. Wenn das "Fertig" ist sein soll, naja.


----------



## Exeone (4. Februar 2009)

War ist schon ein gutes spiel was mich aber stört sind die Performance Probleme die sie mal schnell in den griff bekommen sollten solang spiele ich weiter hdro.

alle anderen wünsche ich viel spas beim köpfe einkloppen


----------



## DeeeRoy (4. Februar 2009)

Carthos schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vergleich 300.000 gegen 11.500.000 wirklich lächerlich. Ein viermonatiges Spiel mit einem 4 Jahre alten zu vergleichen ist genauso, wie die die Gehfähigkeit eiens 4 monatigen Babys mit denen eines 4jährigen Kindes zu vergleichen.



Dann lies mal die News auf der Gamestar Seite, da schlackerst du mit den Ohren. Bild-Zeitung niveau vom feinsten, so wie das dort geschrieben wurde....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pepper1991 (4. Februar 2009)

Das ist eigentlich echt schade, ich hab vor kurzem aufgehört mit WoW und bin nur auch fleißig am "War"-en.

Ich denke es kommen viele Faktoren dazu, zum einen ist das Warhammer Unsiversum nicht für jeden was, obwohl ich das Wahrammer Universum bis dato auch noch nicht kannte.

Außerdem finde ich das Blizzard gerade auf Werbung viel Wert legt und seine Produkte viel anpreist. EA bekommt das doch sonst so gut hin mit Werbung.

ich muss auch sagen, dass ich die Community von WAR sofort ins Herz geschlossen hab, viele nette Leute, wenig Flamer...

Auch die Entwickler sind nach meinen Einschätzungen sehr auf die Community Konzentriert und befassen sich mit jeder neuen Idee, im Gegensatz dazu schaue man sich einmal das offizielle forum von WoW an, dort kann man nicht mal "eine" Idee einbringen ohne von irgendjemandem geflamed zu werden, und das geht dann auch noch 3 Seiten so weiter.

Also mehr Werbung bessere Vermarktung und mehr Ideenreichtum, damit wir etwas haben um WoW in Grund und Boden zu hauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s.: 300.000 x 4 = 12.000.000 :-)


----------



## Carthos (4. Februar 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Dann lies mal die News auf der Gamestar Seite, da schlackerst du mit den Ohren. Bild-Zeitung niveau vom feinsten, so wie das dort geschrieben wurde....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich, deshalb bin ich jetzt hier, weil ich ahnte das sowas kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (4. Februar 2009)

zu den leuten die meinen sterntaler hätte gesagt das spiel würde sich erst ab 500k rentieren:
kann es villeicht sein das damit das spiel an sich gemeint ist, nicht die abos?
mit 1,2~ mios sind sie da klar drüber und das viele wieder zu wow wechseln wenn wotlk da ist war auch zu erwarten...

auch wenn ich viele in der gilde habe die nach 3 tagen wotlk wieder aufgehört haben^^'


----------



## blitzZzi (4. Februar 2009)

ich denke dass warhammer mit der schlechten anfangsphase viele spieler vertrieben hat... meiner meinung nach kann man war nicht mit wow vergleichen, da es einen völlig anderen hintergrund hat und auch vom gameplay anders ist... ich habe meinen wowaccount deletet und zocke nurnoch war weil es einfach viel geiler ist... meiner meinung nach!!! also kauft euch war und zockt aktiv!!!


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Die zahlen müssen uralt sein, inzwischen muss man wegen Werbung, Serverhardware, Entwicklungskosten ect schon mit einigen hunderttausend Spielern rechnen muss.




Quatsch mit Soße. Das mag vieleicht für Kommerzielle Projekte wie WAr AoC ect. gelten die ein entsprechend großes Team udn entsprechende Erwartungen seitens des Publishers hinter sich haben aber kleine Indyprojekte brauchen keine 100k Spieler um zu überleben. da reichen locker 10k aus um laufende Kosten für Hardware und weiterentwicklung zu decken.


----------



## Kelthoras (4. Februar 2009)

Carthos schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vergleich 300.000 gegen 11.500.000 wirklich lächerlich. Ein viermonatiges Spiel mit einem 4 Jahre alten zu vergleichen ist genauso, wie die die Gehfähigkeit eiens 4 monatigen Babys mit denen eines 4jährigen Kindes zu vergleichen. WoW hatte nach 4 Monaten 600.000 Abonnenten. Also rein quantitativ doppelt so viele wie WAR. Bedeutet das was? Nö.



Wenn es nichts bedeutet, warum dann dieser Einwurf? Und hört doch endlich auf, das Spiel hauptsächlich dadurch _ungerechtfertigt_ in Schutz zu nehmen, weil es nur 4 Monate auf dem Markt sein soll. Wenn schon Vergleiche, dann bitte solche, die sich an der Realität orientieren: Mythic ist mit DAoC im Bereich RvR respektive MMO schon seit über 7 Jahren unterwegs, das heißt, es besteht überhaupt garkein Grund, ein in MMO-Hinsicht unfertiges Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen (für Mythic daher sogar noch weit weniger als für die meisten anderen MMO-Betreiber). Der einzige Vergleich, der hier passen würde, wäre, wenn zum Beispiel Blizzard jetzt "Universe of StarCraft" 'rausbringen würde, wo allerorts Texturen flackern, es nur einen einzigen serverweiten Allgemeinchat gibt und das Hauptaugenmerk des Spiels: Schlachten fliegender Einheiten (Raumschiffe) gegen Weltraummonster in Schlachtzügen von bis zu 25 Schiffen eher schlecht als recht funktioniert. Und dann auch noch die Spieler dieses bis dato als <hier-irgendein-anderes-MMO-einsetzen>-Killer gehypten Spiels die offensichtlichen Mängel im Kern damit zu entschuldigen suchen, dass es ja gerade erst auf den Markt gekommen wäre.

Ich glaube, dafür hätten hier dann weit weniger Verständnis - aber genau das passiert hier gerade hinsichtlich Mythic und WAR. Rechnet bei dem "das Spiel ist ja erst seit 4 Monaten auf dem Markt" ruhig noch das eine oder andere Jährchen dazu, dann passt es. Mythic und GOA sind schon etwas länger am 'rumgurken als nur die letzten 4 Monate!

Und nochmal: das hat rein garnichts damit zu tun, ob WAR ansich gut oder schlecht ist oder sich noch bessern kann, aber ich kann es absolut nicht verstehen, wie Mythic mit 7 Jahren Erfahrung in diesem Bereich (und WAR macht schließlich auch wieder genau eins: RvR ...und nicht was völlig Anderes/Neues als DAoC) und GOA als langjähriger Serverbetreuer mit entsprechender Erfahrung _sowas_ abliefern kann.


----------



## alexdeto (4. Februar 2009)

Carthos schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vergleich 300.000 gegen 11.500.000 wirklich lächerlich. Ein viermonatiges Spiel mit einem 4 Jahre alten zu vergleichen ist genauso, wie die die Gehfähigkeit eiens 4 monatigen Babys mit denen eines 4jährigen Kindes zu vergleichen. WoW hatte nach 4 Monaten 600.000 Abonnenten. Also rein quantitativ doppelt so viele wie WAR. Bedeutet das was? Nö. WAR hält sich sehr gut, dafür dass es im Wettbewerb mit WoW, HdRO, AoC, Guild Wars, DaoC und was weiß ich noch alles steht. WoW startete seinerzeit (mit Ausnahme von DaoC und Everquest) ohne Konkurrenz. Da ist es leicht Abos zu gewinnen. Und die hämischen Posts der WoW Fanboys, WAR sei ein unfertiges Spiel lassen mich zu der Frage kommen, seit wann spielt ihr WoW? Habt ihr WoW in seinen ersten Monaten erlebt? dämlich hatte ich eine Unterhaltung mit einem WoW Spieler, der behauptete, WoW hätte mehr Endgame Inhalte. Stimmt, ist aber keine Leistung bei einem 4 Jahre alten Spiel, dessen zwei Addons gezielt darauf ausgerichtet sind. Aber was hatte WoW denn nach 4 Monaten an Endgame Inhalten? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, waren Scholo und Strat die höchsten Instanzen, exklussive Items gabs damals keine und PvP bedeutete damals Southshore und Tarrens Mühle. Mal abgesehen von vierstelligen Pings knapp eineinhalb Jahre nach Release. Wenn das "Fertig" ist sein soll, naja.


Junge du sprichst mir aus der Seele - deinen Post kann ich nur ganz dick und fett unterstreichen und jedem ans Herz legen der meint WoW ist jetzt soooo viel besser als WAR. Ich war selbst seit der Beta von WoW dabei und habe die ersten Jahre miterlebt. Was WAR leistet an support und free content ist meiner Meinung nach echt beachtlich - klar, müssen sie auch um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten.

Trotzdem finde ich das sich WAR gut hält - es ist eben kein Einsteiger-MMO wie WoW (und wollte denke ich auch mal nie eins sein). Mythic arbeitet weiterhin fleissig an neuem Content (for free und später gewiss auch durch ein Addon) und patched WAR so oft es geht. Dafür das WAR erst 4 Monate alt ist macht es einen relativ runden eindruck - wenn ich da teilweise an WoW zurück denke ist WAR fast schon ein Paradebeispiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zahlen mögen zwar etwas zurück gegangen sein, allerdings kommt genug neuer Content und so sachen wie offizielle Foren, Trial-Accounts und Co. helfen garantiert mehr Spieler anzulocken.

WAR rockt und wer auf PvP steht ist hier Gold richtig. Wer PvE content mag kann gerne bei WoW bleiben, dafür ists ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-alexdeto


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

trippleass schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass nun zu Warhammer-Online endlich die "richtigen" Zahlen auf Druck der Investoren herausgegeben wurden.
> 
> Meine schon im letzten Jahr gemachten Aussagen sind damit eindeutig und ohne Einschränkungen bestätigt worden. Damals hatte man diese Aussagen als "flames" abgetan, aber letztendlich habe ich nur versucht durch frühe Kritik WAR noch eine Zukunft zu verschaffen.
> 
> ...



Aja Mr.Desinformation meint wieder rumflamen zu müssen. Wenn de wüßtest was ne Alphaversion ist würdeste nicht son Quark quacken. Vanguard war bei erscheinen unfertig Horizon war beim erscheinen absolut unfertig AoC war beim erscheinen nah am Betrug aber War war bis auf teilweise fehlenden content erstaunlich rund und bugfrei. 

Und nebenbei von den Abozahlen träumen die meisten kostenloasen Multiplayershooter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aja und such dir doch bitte nen neues Opfer Trippeldeppognom weil langsam wirds langweilig. Und am ende gibts noch arme unbedarfte Leute die deinen offensichtlichen Lügen glauben schenken. Also husch husch zu RoM oder AION oder so.


----------



## DeeeRoy (4. Februar 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Quatsch mit Soße. Das mag vieleicht für Kommerzielle Projekte wie WAr AoC ect. gelten die ein entsprechend großes Team udn entsprechende Erwartungen seitens des Publishers hinter sich haben aber kleine Indyprojekte brauchen keine 100k Spieler um zu überleben. da reichen locker 10k aus um laufende Kosten für Hardware und weiterentwicklung zu decken.



Ach, und über welches Spiel wird denn hier gesprochen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ach, und über welches Spiel wird denn hier gesprochen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


c.b. die City of Hero Games oder Anarchy online, Vanguard, Pirates of the Burning Sea ect. Alles spiele die weit weniger als 30k abonenten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carthos (4. Februar 2009)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Wenn es nichts bedeutet, warum dann dieser Einwurf? Und hört doch endlich auf, das Spiel hauptsächlich dadurch _ungerechtfertigt_ in Schutz zu nehmen, weil es nur 4 Monate auf dem Markt sein soll. Wenn schon Vergleiche, dann bitte solche, die sich an der Realität orientieren: Mythic ist mit DAoC im Bereich RvR respektive MMO schon seit über 7 Jahren unterwegs, das heißt, es besteht überhaupt garkein Grund, ein in MMO-Hinsicht unfertiges Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen (für Mythic daher sogar noch weit weniger als für die meisten anderen MMO-Betreiber). Der einzige Vergleich, der hier passen würde, wäre, wenn zum Beispiel Blizzard jetzt "Universe of StarCraft" 'rausbringen würde, wo allerorts Texturen flackern, es nur einen einzigen serverweiten Allgemeinchat gibt und das Hauptaugenmerk des Spiels: Schlachten fliegender Einheiten (Raumschiffe) gegen Weltraummonster in Schlachtzügen von bis zu 25 Schiffen eher schlecht als recht funktioniert. Und dann auch noch die Spieler dieses bis dato als <hier-irgendein-anderes-MMO-einsetzen>-Killer gehypten Spiels die offensichtlichen Mängel im Kern damit zu entschuldigen suchen, dass es ja gerade erst auf den Markt gekommen wäre.
> 
> Ich glaube, dafür hätten hier dann weit weniger Verständnis - aber genau das passiert hier gerade hinsichtlich Mythic und WAR. Rechnet bei dem "das Spiel ist ja erst seit 4 Monaten auf dem Markt" ruhig noch das eine oder andere Jährchen dazu, dann passt es. Mythic und GOA sind schon etwas länger am 'rumgurken als nur die letzten 4 Monate!
> 
> Und nochmal: das hat rein garnichts damit zu tun, ob WAR ansich gut oder schlecht ist oder sich noch bessern kann, aber ich kann es absolut nicht verstehen, wie Mythic mit 7 Jahren Erfahrung in diesem Bereich (und WAR macht schließlich auch wieder genau eins: RvR ...und nicht was völlig Anderes/Neues als DAoC) und GOA als langjähriger Serverbetreuer mit entsprechender Erfahrung _sowas_ abliefern kann.



Warum der Einwurf? Ganz einfach, weil die Anzahl der Accounts immer wieder als Argument für "besser" angeführt wird. Was war denn an WAR groß unfertig? Es fehlte hier und da Inhalt, der noch nachgeliefert wird, also etwas, was Blizzard mit WoW auch getan hat. Der Start war nach dem von HdRO der beste den ich bisher erlebt habe. Die Beta war eine Katastrophe, aber der Releasetermin des Spiels lief rund. Das es ein paar Bugs gab und gibt liegt bei Spielen dieser Größenordnung auf der Hand, die hatte ich in WoW seinerzeit auch. bei meinem Ritter flackert ab und zu der Schatten, dafür hatte mein Jäger ab und zu kein Gewehr in der Hand, schoss aber trotzdem. Es ist vollkommen egal, wie viel Erfahrung ein Produzent mit der Herstellung seiner Produkte hat, ein neues Erzeugnis ist NIEMALS perfekt, weil neue Produkte neue Probleme mit sich bringen. WAR ist ein gänzlich neues Spiel, dass mit DaoC nichts zu tun hat. Oder baut Daimler seit neuestem fehlerfreie Autos, weil sie es nach über 100 Jahren Erfahrung ja können müssten? Du tust ja so, als wäre WoW Blizzards Erstlingswerk gewesen. Es war zwar ihr erstes MMO, aber gerade mit dem Battlenet hatte Blizzard schon mehr Erfahrung mit Onlinespielern und der Serververwaltung als alle anderen Entwickler, inkl. GOA und Mythic, nebenbei, die Serverprobleme der Beta gehen auf das Konto von GOA, mit Mythic hatte das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Stancer (4. Februar 2009)

War ja klar, das sowas passiert.

Kaum gibts Abozahlen kommen die WoW Fanboys aus ihren Löchern und prognostizieren schon den Untergang von WAR und damit verbundene Serverabschaltungen.

300.000 reichen völlig aus, damit WAR auch die nächsten Jahre noch prima Addons bekommt und weiter läuft. Von 500.000 Abos war übrigens nie die Rede, genauso, auch wenn Gamestar etwas anderes behauptet, wie man niemals WoW angreifen wollte. Ein Entwickler sagte mal, das man schon mit ~100.000 Abos zufrieden wäre. Konkurrenz zu WoW war niemals von seiten Mythics im Gespräch, denn dazu ist WAR gar nicht genug Massenbezogen.

Ihr könnt euch gerne ins Fäustchen lachen und euch an euren 11,5 Mio. erfreuen aber lasst uns doch einfach damit in Ruhe. Es interessiert hier niemanden, das ihr WAR scheisse findet. Ich renn auch nicht jeden Tag ins WoW forum und zerleg jede Newsmeldung, so das daraus Kritik wird.
Ich find WAR spitze und mir machts Spass aber das ist noch lange kein Grund das überall breit zu treten und erst recht keiner um andere runter zu machen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. Februar 2009)

Abozahlen sind doch sowas von Schnurz-piep-egal. Und ich versteh auch nicht, warum manche mit "Serverabschaltung"-Geblubber ankommen. 
Nehmen wir einmal EQ2: Es gibt dort gerade 2 deutschsprachige Server. Abozahlen: Keine Ahnung, aber sicher weit weniger als WarhammerOnline. Aber dennoch wird es noch mit unzähligen kostenfreien Erweiterungen und kostenpflichtigen Addons gefüttert. Ja, ich hab sogar die Meinung, dass dort weit mehr getan wird, als bei den großen "Genrekönigen".

Solange es noch volle Server gibt, würde ich mich nicht von Abozahlen verrückt machen lassen, denn weniger ist oft mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das bald Patch 3.1 kommt, mit Ulduar als T8 Raid-Instanz siehst du nicht als Motivationsgrundlage für WoW-Spieler?



du redest viel, leider auch viel unfug.

Tut mir leid das ich dich enttäuschen muss, aber das ist keine motivationsgrundlage sondern ein erneutes armutszeugnis von Blizzard, wie sie versuchen die leute an der stange zu halten, fakt ist das wow nichtsmehr ist als eine hardcore epic farmerei und die leute werden nur mit epcis an der stange gehalten, die bossguides sind fertig bevor der patch die betaserver verlässt, wo ist da genau die motivation?


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Abozahlen sind doch sowas von Schnurz-piep-egal. Und ich versteh auch nicht, warum manche mit "Serverabschaltung"-Geblubber ankommen.
> Nehmen wir einmal EQ2: Es gibt dort gerade 2 deutschsprachige Server. Abozahlen: Keine Ahnung, aber sicher weit weniger als WarhammerOnline. Aber dennoch wird es noch mit unzähligen kostenfreien Erweiterungen und kostenpflichtigen Addons gefüttert. Ja, ich hab sogar die Meinung, dass dort weit mehr getan wird, als bei den großen "Genrekönigen".
> 
> Solange es noch volle Server gibt, würde ich mich nicht von Abozahlen verrückt machen lassen, denn weniger ist oft mehr.
> ...




Definitiv in Sachen PVE ist EQ2 ungeschlagener Genrekönig. Kein Spiel bietet so viel Content fürs Geld und trotzdem munkelt man kommt eq2 net mal auf 100k Abonennten.

Ergo sind 300k für War schon als Erfolg zu werten. Problem ist halt nur EA. Die sind halt ziemlich fix mit Saft abdrehen wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt. Siehe 2 in der Entwicklung abgewürgte UO Nachfolger und diverse nach wenigen Monaten abgeschaltete Nischen MMO´s wie z.b. Moter City Online oder dieses Spacegame.


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> du redest viel, leider auch viel unfug.
> 
> Tut mir leid das ich dich enttäuschen muss, aber das ist keine motivationsgrundlage sondern ein erneutes armutszeugnis von Blizzard, wie sie versuchen die leute an der stange zu halten, fakt ist das wow nichtsmehr ist als eine hardcore epic farmerei und die leute werden nur mit epcis an der stange gehalten, die bossguides sind fertig bevor der patch die betaserver verlässt, wo ist da genau die motivation?




Zumal der Schwirigkeitsgrad der Raidinstanzen ja seit Lichking irgendwo zwischen Kindergarten und Vorschule liegt. Ich frag mich ernsthaft wo da die herrausforderung liegt. Da verklopp ich lieber Stump´nz die wehren sich wenigstens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (4. Februar 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Ja, dann reicht das Geld noch aus für die Betriebskosten einer Handvoll Server und Ende.  Patches, Erweiterungen, Addons? Alles überflüssiger Unfug, kostet nur Geld...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerade bei MMORPG mit wenig Spielern kommen ja häufig Add ons. Siehe EQ2, das finanziert sich mitunter durch Add ons, quasi jedes Jahr kommt eins.... ist eben auch eine Taktik, du hast ~150.000 Spieler (so viele spielen in etwa EQ2), und nimmst zusätzlich jedes Jahr für das Add on ordentlich Geld ein.


----------



## Gloti (4. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Von 500.000 Abos war übrigens nie die Rede, genauso, auch wenn Gamestar etwas anderes



Naja, in der offiziellen Werbung schon, da sprach man von 750k.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Gerade bei MMORPG mit wenig Spielern kommen ja häufig Add ons. Siehe EQ2, das finanziert sich mitunter durch Add ons, quasi jedes Jahr kommt eins.... ist eben auch eine Taktik, du hast ~150.000 Spieler (so viele spielen in etwa EQ2), und nimmst zusätzlich jedes Jahr für das Add on ordentlich Geld ein.




Naja SOe hat halt mehrere Onlinegames und kann so eventuelle Verluste bei einem Game durch die Gewinne anderer Abdecken. Wobei ich bezweifel das auch nur ein einziges der SoE Games verlust macht.

Außerdem ist das schöne an den EQ2 Add One´s das sie gleich alle vorangegangenen mit enthalten. So kann man auch mal eins überspringen ohne wirklich was zu verpassen bzw. das später nachkaufen zu müssen. Und dafür das fast jedes der mittlerweile 6 oder 7 Addone´s mehr Content bietet als die beiden WoW Add One´s zusammen spricht bände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider hat EQ2 damals wegen fehlerhafter Übersetzung und zu umständlicher zugänglichkeit es versäumt das WoW anstelle von WoW zu werden.


----------



## abszu (4. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Gerade bei MMORPG mit wenig Spielern kommen ja häufig Add ons. Siehe EQ2, das finanziert sich mitunter durch Add ons, quasi jedes Jahr kommt eins.... ist eben auch eine Taktik, du hast ~150.000 Spieler (so viele spielen in etwa EQ2), und nimmst zusätzlich jedes Jahr für das Add on ordentlich Geld ein.



Du solltest nie aus dem Auge verlieren, wer hinter WAR steht. Und EA ist nicht nur kein Samariterverein, die kalkulieren ganz hart. Da werden Produkte eingestampft nicht nur, weil sie Verlust machen, sondern auch, wenn sie ZUWENIG Gewinn machen. Gerade im Verhältnis zu den Gesamtumsatzzahlen und Gesamtverlust, den EA aktuell macht, sind 300.000 WAR-Abonnementen nicht nur eine Enttäuschung, sondern eine Katastrophe. Bei einem Quartalsverlust von 641 Millionen Dollar und einem Gesamtumsatz von 1.65 Millarden Dollar sind 300.000 zahlende WAR-Spieler mit grob geschätzt 4 Millionen Dollar Umsatz pro Monat nichtmal mehr der berühmte Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## locomotion99 (4. Februar 2009)

abgesehen davon , ob 300K aktive abo´s nun ausreichen damit WAR wirtschaftlich arbeitet, ist es doch erschreckend , wie schnell ein relativ junges mmorpg dermassen rasant an spielern verlieren kann. es macht sich hier anscheinend niemand gedanken darüber , woran das nun tatsächlich liegen mag. nein es liegt nicht an der WoW-konkurenz und nein es liegt nicht an der starken ausrichtung auf das pvp/rvr. kurz und knapp es liegt am guten alten "gameplay" . 

nehmen wir uns doch als beispiel das wichtigste element in Warhammer vor : das pvp/rvr.
der entwickler hätte meiner meinung nach , die vorteile eines szenariosystems mit dennen eines oRvR ,zu einem neuem pvp-system zusammenfügen müssen. was hat man stattdessen gemacht ? die beiden systeme liefen parallel nebeneinander , mit der folge .dass die scenarios dem oRvR so starke konkurenz machten , dass sich der entwickler  gezwungen fühlte , gesonderte belohnungen für das oRvR anzubieten (was jedoch nicht den ausreichenden erfolg brachte, da die problematik nicht an der wurzel gepackt wurde ) . das problem dabei war jedoch ,dass warhammer sich genau durch das oRvR von seiner konkurenz abheben musste. warum haben sich die spieler auf die scenarios konzentriert? im scenariosystem finden sich die spieler sehr schnell in vorgefertigten , "idealen" pvp-situationen wieder, was dazu führt , dass das verhältnis von eingesetzter zeit zum verdienten ruf, bis zu 4x höher liegt ,als im oRvR.im oRvR muss man sich diese situationen erst "erarbeiten" , erschwerend kommt noch hinzu ,dass mythic das oRvR gameplaytechnisch seit daoc so gut wie gar nicht weiterentwickelt hat.
die meisten kämpfe werden noch immer einfach durch eine zahlenmässige überlegenheit entschieden ( entweder man wird von 4-10 spieler niedergemetzelt oder man metzelt andere in gleicher weise nieder ) , hier ist einer der vorteile eines szenariosystem, wo eine festgesetzte anzahl von spielern gegeneinander antritt . das kernstück des oRvR waren und sind die burgschlachten. wie laufen diese nun ab? die spieler verbringen ihre zeit damit stupide  auf burgtore zu schlagen ,um so schnell wie möglich den burgherren niederzuzergen, bevor die ersten verteidiger überhaupt eine chance haben , eine verteidigung aufzubauen. steht jedoch einmal eine verteidigung , wird der burgangriff , in den meisten fällen ,sofort abgebrochen ( ausser man ist dermassen zahlenmässig überlegen , dass die verteidiger wiederum in einer "mäusefalle" sitzen ) . aber genau in diesem bereich , also wo sich ein ausgewogenes verhältnis von angreifern und verteidigern gegenübersteht und diejenige KT mit der besseren taktik gewinnt, genau in diesem bereich findet spassiges oRvR statt. warum kann jedoch warhammer nicht allein vom scenariosystem leben? die scenarios bleiben ein "fastfood"-pvp. es fehlt das gefühl eines lang angelegten feldzugs mit dem epischen ziel der hauptstadteroberung , dieses ist jedoch immens wichtig ,um die spieler langfristig durch das spiel zu motivieren.

wodurch warhammer auch sehr viele spieler verloren hat, waren die performance-schwierigkeiten zum release ( in den meisten fällen lag es nicht am schwachen rechner der spieler ) . egal ob crashes bei burgschlachten oder eine nervige diashow in gewöhlichen gebieten, das kann ein angenehmes  spielerlebnis sehr beeinträchtigen.wobei die frage aufkommt, warum mythic das spiel mit derartiger servertechnik ausstattet , die schon bei einer halbwegs gefüllten KT , zum crash im oRvR führt. die gleiche show haben sie damals mit daoc geliefert....

ein weiterer punkt sind jüngst getroffenen entscheidungen seitens des entwicklers. zum beispiel hat man festgestellt, dass einige scenarios sehr viel häufiger von spielern besucht werden als andere.ansatt sich mal hinzusetzen ,um die scenarios ausgewogener zu designen, hat man plump einen "trette allen scenarios" button eingeführt. das führte weiter zur verschärfung des problems bei , da sich die leute nun von überall auf der welt zu den "lohnenswerten" scenarios anmelden konnten ( meine sichtweise ) und dabei manuell einfach die "schlechten" scenarios aus der anmeldeliste strichen.

das sind nur einige beispiele warum warhammer leider nicht zum massenphänomen wurde. im grunde liegt es wiederrum am mythictypischen problem  sich nicht genügend in den spieler hineinversetzen zu können.


----------



## warri22 (4. Februar 2009)

WAR kämpft ums überleben. Wundert uns das denn überhaupt? 

Nein natürlich nicht, weil wir WAR nach einem Monat weggeschmissen haben und die Box mittlerweile in einer Müllverbrennung gelandet ist.

Für mich war es sonnenklar, dass WAR scheitern musste. Die Abbozahlen lassen die Fans von WAR verzweifeln, da nun die Community mit den Füßen abstimmt und von WAR zu AOC geht, da WAR grafisch und spielerisch nicht mehr den heutigen Ansprüchen genügt.

Selbst Wow hat eindeutig mehr Niveau obwohl es nun 5 Jahre alt ist. WAR war einfach nur der Versuch schnell Kohle abzugreifen; sonst nix.


----------



## DeeeRoy (4. Februar 2009)

warri22 schrieb:


> WAR kämpft ums überleben. Wundert uns das denn überhaupt?
> 
> Nein natürlich nicht, weil wir WAR nach einem Monat weggeschmissen haben und die Box mittlerweile in einer Müllverbrennung gelandet ist.
> 
> ...



oh, ein bevormunder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bist ein ganz toller...


----------



## Leoncore (4. Februar 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Definitiv in Sachen PVE ist EQ2 ungeschlagener Genrekönig. Kein Spiel bietet so viel Content fürs Geld und trotzdem munkelt man kommt eq2 net mal auf 100k Abonennten.
> 
> Ergo sind 300k für War schon als Erfolg zu werten. Problem ist halt nur EA. Die sind halt ziemlich fix mit Saft abdrehen wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt. Siehe 2 in der Entwicklung abgewürgte UO Nachfolger und diverse nach wenigen Monaten abgeschaltete Nischen MMO´s wie z.b. Moter City Online oder dieses Spacegame.



Nun ja, wenn dem so sein sollte, gibt es sicherlich andere Publisher, die die WAR Crew mit freuden aufnimmt. EA wäre dumm genug, WAR einzustampfen.

@DeeeRoy

Don't feed the Trolls. ;-)


----------



## Kelthoras (4. Februar 2009)

Carthos schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen egal, wie
> viel Erfahrung ein Produzent mit der Herstellung seiner Produkte hat, ein neues Erzeugnis
> ist NIEMALS perfekt, weil neue Produkte neue Probleme mit sich bringen. WAR ist ein
> gänzlich neues Spiel, dass mit DaoC nichts zu tun hat. Oder baut Daimler seit neuestem
> ...



Ja, das ist doch aber genau der Knackpunkt! WAR ist eben KEIN neues Produkt - es ist vom
Aufbau her dasselbe wie DAoC und nicht etwas gänzlich anderes. Selbst der Kern des Spiels
ist der Realm-vs-Realm-Kampf wie in DAoC, viele der Konzepte sind sogar im Prinzip
dieselben geblieben (witzig finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang, dass es sogar der
Reichsrang ins NEUE Produkt geschafft hat, nur dass die zugehörige Abkürzung jetzt eine
andere Bedeutung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Deiner Argumentation würde ich durchaus folgen, wenn sich
Mythic jetzt von mir aus zwar weiterhin ihrer Kernkompetenz folgend im Bereich MMO, aber
dort mit was völlig anderem beschäftigt hätte. Ansonsten muss sich Mythic gefallen
lassen, vorhandene und bekannte Konzepte in WAR nicht umgesetzt zu haben. Ist ja schön,
dass sie es jetzt nachträglich noch tun, aber mir stellt sich die Frage: warum war es von Anfang überhaupt aus dem Spiel? Mutwillig ausgebaut? Aus Vorhergehendem nichts mitgenommen/gelernt?

Dass GOA diverse Probleme mitverursacht haben soll, glaube ich nur zu gern - nützt den eifrigen WAR-Spielern aber nichts, bedeutet es schließlich, dass man nicht auf schnelle Besserung bei (GOA-verschuldeten) Problemen hoffen darf. Die hatten schon bei DAoC teilweise eine schlechte Reaktionszeit. Und die Tatsache, dass sie sowas scheinbar ja immer wieder (bzw. immernoch) machen, ist eher entmutigend. Ebenso hat Mythic wohl auch keine Ambitionen, GOA als Anbieter abzuschiessen oder zumindest 'mal Druck auszuüben. Vermuten, warum das so ist, kann man natürlich (Mythic hat vielleicht kein Druckmittel oder aber garnicht den Willen?), ändert aber am Ergebnis für die armen Spieler nix: laufen die Server 'mal schlecht, kannst nur hoffen, dass GOA 'mal schneller/kompetenter reagiert. Funktionieren denn inzwischen 'mal die Hunderte-gegen-Hunderte-Burgschlachten? Die liefen in DAoC nämlich schon 'mal, nach anfänglichen massiven Problemen. Warum müssen die das Rad jedesmal wieder neu erfinden? Kostet die ja schließlich auch bares Geld.


----------



## Rayon (4. Februar 2009)

warri22 schrieb:


> WAR kämpft ums überleben. Wundert uns das denn überhaupt?
> 
> Nein natürlich nicht, weil wir WAR nach einem Monat weggeschmissen haben und die Box mittlerweile in einer Müllverbrennung gelandet ist.
> 
> ...


Bullshit. Sorry, ist aber so. :>


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Ja, das ist doch aber genau der Knackpunkt! WAR ist eben KEIN neues Produkt - es ist vom
> Aufbau her dasselbe wie DAoC und nicht etwas gänzlich anderes. Selbst der Kern des Spiels
> ist der Realm-vs-Realm-Kampf wie in DAoC, viele der Konzepte sind sogar im Prinzip
> dieselben geblieben (witzig finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang, dass es sogar der
> ...




Das Problem ist halt das DAoC für Technik von vor 7 Jahren entwickelt wurde und WAR halt für heutige Technik. Da werden halt ganz andere Datenmengen geschaufelt als DAoC es noch musste. Von daher sind anfängliche PerfomanceProbleme ganz normal (bei WoW gibts die nach 4 jahren noch massiv) Ich denke Mythic wird das noch in den Griff bekommen. Spätestens wenn die anderen Hauptstädte kommen und sich die RvR Schlachten auf verschiedene Ziele ausweiten wird es zu massiven verbesserungen kommen.


----------



## Stancer (4. Februar 2009)

Wo bitte steht, das WAR ums überleben kämpft ?

Herrlich was Fanboys in das einfache herausgeben von Abozahlen so alles interpretieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich jedenfalls sehe keine Anzeichen, das WAR in den nächsten Jahren untergehen wird.


----------



## Patso (4. Februar 2009)

naja wen man so rechnet 300.000 leute zahlen 13 &#8364; im monat mal 12 also mir würds reichen weiß zwar nich was die an kosten haben aber wiso sollten die WAR jetzt schon abschalten ? wer sowas sagt hatt doch n arsch offen ... ( außerdem is WAR toll läuft zwar nich auf rechnern wo WoW auf mittel schon ruckelt aber toll isses trozdem ;P )

ach ja und zum thema : 
"Selbst Wow hat eindeutig mehr Niveau obwohl es nun 5 Jahre alt ist. WAR war einfach nur der Versuch schnell Kohle abzugreifen; sonst nix."

Wow und Niveau ? naaja... zur zeit scheints da ja auch nich so super auszusehen... ( aber bei 11 millionen spielern schalten die die sever bestimmt bald ab sowas lohnt sich doch nich... xDDD )


----------



## Pente (4. Februar 2009)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Dass GOA diverse Probleme mitverursacht haben soll, glaube ich nur zu gern - nützt den eifrigen WAR-Spielern aber nichts, bedeutet es schließlich, dass man nicht auf schnelle Besserung bei (GOA-verschuldeten) Problemen hoffen darf. Die hatten schon bei DAoC teilweise eine schlechte Reaktionszeit. Und die Tatsache, dass sie sowas scheinbar ja immer wieder (bzw. immernoch) machen, ist eher entmutigend. Ebenso hat Mythic wohl auch keine Ambitionen, GOA als Anbieter abzuschiessen oder zumindest 'mal Druck auszuüben. Vermuten, warum das so ist, kann man natürlich (Mythic hat vielleicht kein Druckmittel oder aber garnicht den Willen?), ändert aber am Ergebnis für die armen Spieler nix: laufen die Server 'mal schlecht, kannst nur hoffen, dass GOA 'mal schneller/kompetenter reagiert. Funktionieren denn inzwischen 'mal die Hunderte-gegen-Hunderte-Burgschlachten? Die liefen in DAoC nämlich schon 'mal, nach anfänglichen massiven Problemen. Warum müssen die das Rad jedesmal wieder neu erfinden? Kostet die ja schließlich auch bares Geld.



Ich frage mich nun ernsthaft was GOA verschuldet haben soll. Es scheint schwierig zu sein zu aktzeptieren, dass GOA nichts weiter als der europäische Vertrieb / Kundensupport des Spiels ist. Mit der Programmierung des Spiels haben sie nichts zu tun. Die Performance-Probleme sind, wie auch Mythic bereits mehrfach bestätigte, kein Problem der Servertechnik GOAs sondern ein Problem im Code des Spiels selbst.

Mal ganz ehrlich die Schuld für den Spielerverlust muss man sicher nicht bei GOA suchen sondern bei grundlegenden Problemen des Spiels. Es ist ein neues MMORPG und steckt nach wie vor in seinen Kinderschuhen und das merkt man auch. Für ein Spiel das den Schwerpunkt auf RvR (PvP) setzt ist die Kampagne einfach zu langsam. PvP ist etwas schnelllebiges. Niemand möchte 2-3 Stunden lang durch Gebiete dackeln um dann letztendlich vor dem Festungsfürsten zu stehen mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf, dass selbst wenn der Fürst tot umfällt die Schlacht um die Stadt nochmal weitere 1-2 Stunden beansprucht bzw. weit mehr wenn man bedenkt, dass man ja ersteinmal 2 der Festungen einnehmen muss. Der Zeitaufwand ist einfach für ein RvR Spiel viel zu groß. Klar will man epische große Schlachten aber niemand will sinnlos stundenlang Schlachtfeldziele, Burgen und PQs abfarmen um einen Fortschritt an der Kampagne zu sehen ...

Die Abonnentenzahlen sind "alamierend" aber keines Falls überraschend. Es ist einfach ein deutliches Zeichen der Community, dass Seitens Mythic hier noch deutlich nachgebessert werden muss. Die Ankündigung der "Länder der Toten" ist löblich, kommt im Hinblick auf die Abonnentenverluste aber etwas sehr spät. Eine derartige Zone hätte früher da sein müssen. Einfach damit die Spieler eine echte RvR Alternative zur zäh laufenden Kampagne haben.

Nichts desto trotz sind die News kein Grund sich nun gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen oder zu flamen. Man darf gespannt sein wie Mythic Entertainment dem Spielerverlust entgegen wirken wird und was die Spieler in Zukunft in Warhammer erwartet.


----------



## Kelthoras (4. Februar 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt das DAoC für Technik von vor 7 Jahren entwickelt wurde und WAR halt für heutige Technik. Da werden halt ganz andere Datenmengen geschaufelt als DAoC es noch musste. Von daher sind anfängliche PerfomanceProbleme ganz normal (bei WoW gibts die nach 4 jahren noch massiv) Ich denke Mythic wird das noch in den Griff bekommen. Spätestens wenn die anderen Hauptstädte kommen und sich die RvR Schlachten auf verschiedene Ziele ausweiten wird es zu massiven verbesserungen kommen.



Das heißt doch aber, darauf zu hoffen, dass sich z.B. die Performanceprobleme in Wohlgefallen auflösen, wenn sich die Spieler halt irgendwann 'mal besser verteilen. Das eigentliche Problem löst es allerdings nicht: sobald dann die Spieler wieder auf einen Haufen kommen, wären die Performanceeinbrüche wieder da (wenn ich der Argumentation folge). Kein Problem, ich glaube, da haben einige MMOs mit Probleme - aber bei WAR ist es nun 'mal eins der Herausstellungsmerkmale, dass man sich eben in Schlachten mit hunderten anderen Spielern stürzen kann, da DARF das nicht sein! Dein Beispiel mit WoW hinkt hier ein wenig; die haben derzeit auch mit so einigen Performanceproblemen zu kämpfen, die durch massenweise Spieler auf einen Fleck zu tun haben - dieses Problem besteht mehr oder weniger seit dem letzten Zwischenpatch und somit nun etwa ~3 Wochen. Seitdem haben sie einiges zum besseren gefixt, die Probleme treten aber immer noch auf. Aber aus vorangegangenen solchen "Phasen" weiß ich, dass diese Probleme nach spätestens wenigen Wochen behoben sind; kein Vergleich zu 4 Monaten. Blizzard hat sich da verhoben, keine Frage. Aber Hauptaugenmerk von WoW ist es nicht, mit hunderten anderen Spielern latenzfrei in Dalaran rumstehen zu können, aber bei WAR gehört es im RvR fest zum Spiel. Blizzard hat das Problem zumindest für die Raidinstanzen schon beseitigt. Und während sich die Spieler noch über zeitweise Lagschübe in der Welt von WoW ärgern, konnten sie zumindest nach nicht ganz zwei Wochen wieder lagfrei in die Instanzen.

Mythic hat doch das Problem mit den Hundertschaften in einer Schlacht schon einmal lösen müssen, ebenso wie GOA - vielleicht verstehst du jetzt, was ich meine. Blizzard hat das Problem mit z.B. Dalaran selbst zu verantworten, ohne Zweifel, müssen sich aber wohl auch erst jetzt das erste Mal diesem Problem für eine dauerhafte Lösung stellen. Mythic/GOA rennen aber wiederholt in selbiges. Und bauen auch noch ihr Spiel darauf auf...


----------



## superelton86 (4. Februar 2009)

Oh man... Kann man dieses ewige ich vergleiche mmo-xy mit wow nich einfach ma sein lassen? Es nervt einfach nur! Und: Die wow-spieler können auch gerne mal auf ihrer Seite vom Zaun bleiben insofern sie kein WAR zocken.


----------



## Leoncore (4. Februar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich die Schuld für den Spielerverlust muss man sicher nicht bei GOA suchen sondern bei grundlegenden Problemen des Spiels. Es ist ein neues MMORPG und steckt nach wie vor in seinen Kinderschuhen und das merkt man auch. Für ein Spiel das den Schwerpunkt auf RvR (PvP) setzt ist die Kampagne einfach zu langsam. PvP ist etwas schnelllebiges. Niemand möchte 2-3 Stunden lang durch Gebiete dackeln um dann letztendlich vor dem Festungsfürsten zu stehen mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf, dass selbst wenn der Fürst tot umfällt die Schlacht um die Stadt nochmal weitere 1-2 Stunden beansprucht bzw. weit mehr wenn man bedenkt, dass man ja ersteinmal 2 der Festungen einnehmen muss. Der Zeitaufwand ist einfach für ein RvR Spiel viel zu groß. Klar will man epische große Schlachten aber niemand will sinnlos stundenlang Schlachtfeldziele, Burgen und PQs abfarmen um einen Fortschritt an der Kampagne zu sehen ...



Naja ist eine Kampagne, hätte auch keine große Lust, das alle 2-3 Stunden die Stadt belagert wird (sry das sagen zu müssen) und Burgenbelagerungen usw. gehören einfach zum Spiel dazu, wenn das einem nicht gefällt ist er fehl am Platz und besser in irgendwelchen Shootern aufgehoben. Das Konzept wie es jetzt besteht finde ich gut, die Spieler sollten schon was tun um die gegnerische Hauptstadt belagern zu dürfen! Das man soviele Schlachtfeldziele, Burgen usw. erobern muss, um in der Kampagne vorwärts zu kommen, ist nicht das Problem, sondern der Ablauf der eigentlichen RvR Kämpfe. Es müssten einfach ein paar Verbeserungen kommen wie z.b.:

- Sperr Zeiten für eingenommene Burgen verhängen (so das der Feind diese xy Min/Std. nicht mehr zurückerobern kann)
- Belagerungsleitern einführen (gegen die Camperei in der Burg).

Das würde das ganze schon erheblich aufpeppen und etwas schneller machen.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Beiträge überflogen...
Kurz zum 4 Monate draußen, WoW hatte ja auch nur 600.000 Abos nach der kurzen Teit. Ja klar stimmt das, aber im Gegensatz zu WoW kurz nach Release, hat WAR eine sinkende Spieleranzahl, WoW eine kontinuierlich steigende (bisher). Aber mir ist eigentlich völlig egal, was mit WoW ist, es geht ja nunmal um WAR.

Und wieso erzähl ich Unfug? Natürlich ist ein neuer Raid-Dungeon neue Motivation für viele viele WoW Spieler. Es gab schon Guides für Naxx, bevor es in WotLK erschien... ist ja ganz komisch... woran das wohl lag. Über Ulduar weiß noch niemand was. Und Guides gibt es auch schon für die WAR-Dungeons. Sowas wird es immer geben, und bei neuen Instanzen/Dungeons wird es seine Weile dauern, bis sowas erscheint.

WAR kämpft nicht um sein Überleben, aber ich prophezeie euch schon Serverzusammenlegungen sehr bald. Einfach weil die schon immer relativ leeren Server noch leerer werden durch die Trans-Möglichkeit.
Irgendwann ist dann der Punkt erreicht, an dem WAR eine Stammspielerschaft hat, irgendwo zwischen 50.000 - 300.000. Ist eben schwer einzuschätzen. Und trotzdem können diese Leute ihren Spaß mit dem Spiel haben.


----------



## Kelthoras (4. Februar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nun ernsthaft was GOA verschuldet haben soll. Es scheint schwierig zu sein zu aktzeptieren, dass GOA nichts weiter als der europäische Vertrieb / Kundensupport des Spiels ist. Mit der Programmierung des Spiels haben sie nichts zu tun. Die Performance-Probleme sind, wie auch Mythic bereits mehrfach bestätigte, kein Problem der Servertechnik GOAs sondern ein Problem im Code des Spiels selbst.
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich die Schuld für den Spielerverlust muss man sicher nicht bei GOA suchen sondern bei grundlegenden Problemen des Spiels. Es ist ein neues MMORPG und steckt nach wie vor in seinen Kinderschuhen und das merkt man auch. [...]



Du schreibst es selbst: GOA ist eben nicht nur europäischer Vertrieb und Support, sondern eben auch der Serverbetreiber.

Nun ja, zumindest aus DAoC-Zeiten weiß ich noch, dass einige Dinge in US nach Patches/Addons ganz gut liefen, während es in Europa zu massiven Problemen mit den Spieleservern kam. Sei's drum, angenommen, wenn GOA als Serverbetreiber wirklich sein Bestes gibt und Mythic einfach nur bescheidenen Code liefert, dann unterstreicht das ja meine anfängliche Argumentation und bestärkt mich in meinem Unverstädnis, warum Mythic (nochmal) so einen Murks zum Start abliefert. Nicht komplett, vieles war ja fertig, aber so einige Punkte, wo man wirklich nur den Kopf schütteln kann. Liegt es wirklich am Code, dann haben Mythics Programmierer ganz miserabel (oder garnicht?) bei sich selbst abgeschaut, meine Meinung.

Das GOA-Argument kommt ja von einigen, die die "Schuld" von Mythic abwenden wollen. Nimmt man GOA ganz aus der Rechnung, ändert sich aber am Resultat garnix. Mythic baut ein zweites RvR-MMO, erfindet dabei das Rad ein zweites Mal und macht einige Fehler auch ein zweites Mal. In die Kinderschuhe, die du erwähnst, hat Mythic dann ja ein eigentlich schon erwachsenes Konzept zurückgedrückt.

Naja, hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Das heißt doch aber, darauf zu hoffen, dass sich z.B. die Performanceprobleme in Wohlgefallen auflösen, wenn sich die Spieler halt irgendwann 'mal besser verteilen. Das eigentliche Problem löst es allerdings nicht: sobald dann die Spieler wieder auf einen Haufen kommen, wären die Performanceeinbrüche wieder da (wenn ich der Argumentation folge). Kein Problem, ich glaube, da haben einige MMOs mit Probleme - aber bei WAR ist es nun 'mal eins der Herausstellungsmerkmale, dass man sich eben in Schlachten mit hunderten anderen Spielern stürzen kann, da DARF das nicht sein! Dein Beispiel mit WoW hinkt hier ein wenig; die haben derzeit auch mit so einigen Performanceproblemen zu kämpfen, die durch massenweise Spieler auf einen Fleck zu tun haben - dieses Problem besteht mehr oder weniger seit dem letzten Zwischenpatch und somit nun etwa ~3 Wochen. Seitdem haben sie einiges zum besseren gefixt, die Probleme treten aber immer noch auf. Aber aus vorangegangenen solchen "Phasen" weiß ich, dass diese Probleme nach spätestens wenigen Wochen behoben sind; kein Vergleich zu 4 Monaten. Blizzard hat sich da verhoben, keine Frage. Aber Hauptaugenmerk von WoW ist es nicht, mit hunderten anderen Spielern latenzfrei in Dalaran rumstehen zu können, aber bei WAR gehört es im RvR fest zum Spiel. Blizzard hat das Problem zumindest für die Raidinstanzen schon beseitigt. Und während sich die Spieler noch über zeitweise Lagschübe in der Welt von WoW ärgern, konnten sie zumindest nach nicht ganz zwei Wochen wieder lagfrei in die Instanzen.
> 
> Mythic hat doch das Problem mit den Hundertschaften in einer Schlacht schon einmal lösen müssen, ebenso wie GOA - vielleicht verstehst du jetzt, was ich meine. Blizzard hat das Problem mit z.B. Dalaran selbst zu verantworten, ohne Zweifel, müssen sich aber wohl auch erst jetzt das erste Mal diesem Problem für eine dauerhafte Lösung stellen. Mythic/GOA rennen aber wiederholt in selbiges. Und bauen auch noch ihr Spiel darauf auf...


Jaja ich weiß was du meinst nur dürfte der Unterschied halt im Code liegen. DAoC hat nen völlig anderen Code als War eben weil sich die Technik entscheident weiter entwickelt hat. Auch dürften sich durch Druck seitens EA diverse Flüchtigkeitsfehler in den Code eingeschlichen haben.
Ich wollte mitnichten darauf hinaus das sich das Problm in Wohlgefallen auflöst denn das tut es nicht nur weil es 6 statt 2 Hauptstädte gibt. (die Spieler bleiben ja trotzdem gleich und RvR ist ja nicht wirklich instanziert wobei ich keine Ahnung habe inwieweit die einzelnen Fraktionen noch geclustert werden) Ich denke Mythic wird ne Lösung für das Problem finden so das es bei den meisten flüßig laufen wird. allerdings sollte man halt nicht hoffen das man mit veralteter Technik bei voll Aufgedrehter Grafik lagfrei mit 100erten zoggen kann. Ich meine ich hab nen halbwegs uptodate rechner und hab trotzdem ab ner gewissen spieler zahl probleme da wird dann halt die Grafik runtergeschraubt und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal ich denke gerade weil Mythic bereits über Erfahrung in dem Bereich verfügt dürfte das Performanceproblem bald gelöst sein.


----------



## pbODW (4. Februar 2009)

Faszinierende Posts hier, bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele Analytiker sich hier tummeln. Vor allem die sachlich fundierten Aussagen sind gerade zu ein Lesegenuss.

Mal ernsthaft, vielleicht gibts hier tatsächlich den ein oder anderen, der sich in der Materie der Online-Titel gut genug auskennt und deren Wirtschaftlichkeit beurteilen kann -als Branchen-Insider beispielsweise-, für den Rest dürfte allerdings, wie für mich auch, schlicht die Tatsache gelten: Keinen wirklichen Plan.

Ich erkenne laut den Zahlen einen Trend, mehr auch nicht. Wie das weitergeht ? Woher soll ich das wissen. Meine Kristallkugel ist grad auf Urlaub. Nur weil mir persönlich einige Dinge an Warhammer missfallen, heisst das ja nicht, dass es anderen auch so geht. 

Gutes Beispiel: Performancefrage. Ich habe persönlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei Massenschlachten im Keep ein System mit E6600, 2GB Ram, 512 MB 4870 schlapp macht, es aber mit einem Q9550, 6 GB Ram und 1024 MB 4870 problemlos läuft. Beide Systeme waren neu aufgesetzt. Meines Meinung nach sind das geradezu unverschämte Hardwareanforderungen aber wenn sollte das jucken, der über letzteres System oder sogar über ein stärkeres verfügt.

Die Liste lässt sich beliebig weiterführen aber genausogut auch umgekehrt. Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass War nicht nur namenstechnisch ein Gruppenspiel  ist, sondern dass es im RVR keine einzige Klasse gibt, die alleine überleben kann und die Spieler aufeinander angewiesen sind. Entweder man guckt über den eigenen Klassentellerrand hinaus oder küsst permanent den Boden.

Mir gefällts andere Mitspieler haben gefrustet aufgegeben, zumindest wenn ich den Chat richtig gelesen habe.

usw, usw.

Fazit: Ich kann nicht beurteilen an was es liegt, warum die Abo-Zahlen so sind, wie sie sind, ich kann es nur vermuten. Kommentare wie: War hat nur 300k Abos, weil das Spiel so schlecht ist, haben was von zornigen Kleinkindern, denen man das Eis wegnimmt.

Btw, es ist ein Spiel. Wem es Spass macht, der spielt es, wem andere Spiele Spass machen, spielt andere Spiele, sehe ich ganz entspannt.


----------



## P-bibi (4. Februar 2009)

Ich war auch bei WAR dann gut 2 Wochen nach WotLK-release bin ich dahin zurück, doch jetzt spiele ich wieder einzug und allein WAR und JA ich bin stolz drauf. Allein als ich die Community wieder erlebt habe wusste ich warum ich wieder WAR spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Außerdem liegt mir der Machinist, den ich jetzt spiele, einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (4. Februar 2009)

Wird warhammer denn jetzt noch gescheit weiterentwickelt wenn das nur so wenig leute spielen.

Es wäre echt scheiße hab mir ja gerade erst den bären gekauft-.-


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Wird warhammer denn jetzt noch gescheit weiterentwickelt wenn das nur so wenig leute spielen.
> 
> Es wäre echt scheiße hab mir ja gerade erst den bären gekauft-.-


Natürlich...


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Wird warhammer denn jetzt noch gescheit weiterentwickelt wenn das nur so wenig leute spielen.
> 
> Es wäre echt scheiße hab mir ja gerade erst den bären gekauft-.-


nochmal 300k Abonentnen sind NICHT!!!! wenig sondern im Genre eher viel. Von daher brauchste dir keine sorgen machen über Weiterentwicklung. ich denke mal die Kosten für die Entwickler werden von ca. 10k Abonennten gedeckt 20-30k gehen für Server drauf der Rest ist gewinn. Und das ist schon arg grob geschätzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (4. Februar 2009)

@Worldbaschor: du und dein Bär... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



300K sind nicht so wenig, wie uns hier einige einreden wollen und ein Umsatz von ca. 4 Mio pro Monat rechtfertigt sehr wohl eine rege Weiterentwicklung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (4. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Wird warhammer denn jetzt noch gescheit weiterentwickelt wenn das nur so wenig leute spielen.
> 
> Es wäre echt scheiße hab mir ja gerade erst den bären gekauft-.-



Wisst ihr was der wirkliche Tot eines MMOGs ist? Es sind weniger die Lags oder das Spielprinzip, sondern die Totrederei seitens der Spieler und das kotzt mich so was von an!!

XY spielt doch schon lange keiner mehr!!! xy ist schon lange tot, kuckt euch ma die Abo Zahlen an..blablabla..immer das gleiche. Potenzielle Kunden lesen das und lassen die Finger von dem Spiel, in dem glauben, das es wirklich so schlecht ist und von keinem mehr gespielt wird, wie von den ganzen Nörglern rumposaunt wird.


----------



## Pente (4. Februar 2009)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Nimmt man GOA ganz aus der Rechnung, ändert sich aber am Resultat garnix. Mythic baut ein zweites RvR-MMO, erfindet dabei das Rad ein zweites Mal und macht einige Fehler auch ein zweites Mal. In die Kinderschuhe, die du erwähnst, hat Mythic dann ja ein eigentlich schon erwachsenes Konzept zurückgedrückt.



Genau so sieht es, vereinfacht ausgedrückt, aus. Das Spielprinzip sowie die Lösungsansätze sind bekannt, die einzige Unbekannte in der Rechnung ist die neue Grafik / neue Engin des Spiels. Mit neu meine ich für Mythic neu. Damit hätten wir das Grundproblem auf das einfachste reduziert. Nur im Leben ist meist alles nur auf den ersten Blick so simpel und einfach und das gilt auch für die Spieleentwicklung. Für Mythic ist nicht viel gleich geblieben. Im Gegensatz zum aktuellen Kampagnen-System ist die IT-Welt extrem schnelllebig. Mehrkernprozessoren, 64-bit Systeme ... nur um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen. Das ganze soll ja nicht flüssig und perfekt auf den PCs laufen die damals DAoC gespielt haben sondern nach Möglichkeit bei einer breiten Masse an Spielern und schon stehen wir vor einem weiteren Problem: es ist fast nahezu unmöglich jede erdenkliche Systemkonfiguration vorher eingehend zu testen. Insofern treffen auf den Live-Realms immer sehr viele unbekannte Faktoren aufeinander.

Das alles soll sicher keine Entschuldigung sein, wozu auch ich habe das alles nicht zu verantworten und profitiere weder von dem Erfolg oder gar Misserfolg dieses Spiels. Die Zahlen sprechen für sich und die Verantwortlichen müssen hieraus nun ihre Konsequenzen ziehen und den Kernproblemen entgegen wirken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (4. Februar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es, vereinfacht ausgedrückt, aus. Das Spielprinzip sowie die Lösungsansätze sind bekannt, die einzige Unbekannte in der Rechnung ist die neue Grafik / neue Engin des Spiels. Mit neu meine ich für Mythic neu. Damit hätten wir das Grundproblem auf das einfachste reduziert. Nur im Leben ist meist alles nur auf den ersten Blick so simpel und einfach und das gilt auch für die Spieleentwicklung. Für Mythic ist nicht viel gleich geblieben. Im Gegensatz zum aktuellen Kampagnen-System ist die IT-Welt extrem schnelllebig. Mehrkernprozessoren, 64-bit Systeme ... nur um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen. Das ganze soll ja nicht flüssig und perfekt auf den PCs laufen die damals DAoC gespielt haben sondern nach Möglichkeit bei einer breiten Masse an Spielern und schon stehen wir vor einem weiteren Problem: es ist fast nahezu unmöglich jede erdenkliche Systemkonfiguration vorher eingehend zu testen. Insofern treffen auf den Live-Realms immer sehr viele unbekannte Faktoren aufeinander.
> 
> Das alles soll sicher keine Entschuldigung sein, wozu auch ich habe das alles nicht zu verantworten und profitiere weder von dem Erfolg oder gar Misserfolg dieses Spiels. Die Zahlen sprechen für sich und die Verantwortlichen müssen hieraus nun ihre Konsequenzen ziehen und den Kernproblemen entgegen wirken
> 
> ...




sind die zahlen denn nun relativ gut oder schlecht einer sagt so der andere so blick da nich ganz durch


----------



## Leoncore (4. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> sind die zahlen denn nun relativ gut oder schlecht einer sagt so der andere so blick da nich ganz durch



Die Zahlen sind gut!


----------



## softcake_orange (4. Februar 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Solange es sich rentiert, wird auch weiter an War geschraubt. Das stellt die Spieler zufrieden. Alle sind glücklich. Ende aus.




Laut eigener Aussage seitens Mythic braucht es dafür jedoch 500.000 Abonnenten und nicht 300.000. 
Mal abwarten ob Mythic bis zum Ostergeschäft die Zahl weiter steigern kann, oder ob nun tatsächlich schon das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist. 2009 kommen weitere interessante MMORPGs auf den Markt und die Konkurrenz wird größer. Das größte Potenzial dürfte wohl Guild Wars 2 haben.


----------



## Vicon99 (4. Februar 2009)

Hab mal gelesen, daß der break-even, der Punkt ab dem sich stabile dauerhafte Gewinne einfahren lassen, bei MMORPGs mit solchen Entwicklungsaufwand wie WAR, WoW, HdRO, etc bei mehr als 100K Abonnementen liegt. Hat jemand irgend einen Bericht über sowas gefunden?


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind gut!


Und nun mal realistisch angeschaut:
Nur etwa jeder dritte WAR-Käufer bleibt bei WAR. Bzw. ~33% der Interessenten gefällt das Spiel.


----------



## Leoncore (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und nun mal realistisch angeschaut:
> Nur etwa jeder dritte WAR-Käufer bleibt bei WAR. Bzw. ~33% der Interessenten gefällt das Spiel.



War bei Everquest 2 genauso und es läuft trotzdem noch (mit seinen rund 150K Spielern).


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und nun mal realistisch angeschaut:
> Nur etwa jeder dritte WAR-Käufer bleibt bei WAR. Bzw. ~33% der Interessenten gefällt das Spiel.




wie war das denn bei wow damals als das hier rauskam?


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> War bei Everquest 2 genauso und es läuft trotzdem noch (mit seinen rund 150K Spielern).


Was nichts damit zu tun, dass es absolut schlechte Zahlen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


300.000 klingt nach viel. Aber in Anbetracht, dass etwa 1 Millionen Boxen verkauft wurden, sind 30% "Weiterspieler" echt sehr wenig.
Und weiß man, ob die Spielerzahlen weiter sinken, momentan gleich bleiben, oder gar wieder steigen? Tendenziell sinken sie ja...



WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> wie war das denn bei wow damals als das hier rauskam?


Das ist egal.


----------



## Leoncore (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Was nichts damit zu tun, dass es absolut schlechte Zahlen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es wirklich so schlecht wäre, gäbe es nicht jährlich ein neues Add On.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (4. Februar 2009)

Das ganze liegt aber auch daran das die werbung für warhammer fürn arsch ist da siehste rein gar nix.
Das einzige was man von war hört das es laggt und so okay es stimmt ja auch aber mit nem gescheiten marketing kann man das doch anders drehen und es ins positive rücken


Wow mach werbung mit mister T das ja wohl mal imba


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Laut eigener Aussage seitens Mythic braucht es dafür jedoch 500.000 Abonnenten und nicht 300.000.
> Mal abwarten ob Mythic bis zum Ostergeschäft die Zahl weiter steigern kann, oder ob nun tatsächlich schon das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist. 2009 kommen weitere interessante MMORPGs auf den Markt und die Konkurrenz wird größer. Das größte Potenzial dürfte wohl Guild Wars 2 haben.




So ein Quatsch. Wieviel entwickler willst du denn von 6 Millionen US Dollar anstellen??? Mythic hat gesagt das sie sich über 500000 Abonennten freuen würden nicht das sie 500000 abonenten zum überleben brauchen. da reichen locker 100k.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich so schlecht wäre, gäbe es nicht jährlich ein neues Add On.


Warten wir erstmal das erste und das zweite Addon ab, nicht wahr? Und schau nochmal hoch, ich habs noch etwas ausformuliert.


----------



## Pente (4. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> sind die zahlen denn nun relativ gut oder schlecht einer sagt so der andere so blick da nich ganz durch



Hmmm diese Frage kann nur der Entwickler selbst beantworten. Es heißt im Grunde nicht "gut" oder "schlecht" sondern es stellt sich mehr die Frage ob das Spiel kostendeckend / gewinnbringend ist. Wo wir bei einem Punkt angelangen den keiner von uns, selbst mit bestem Willen nicht, beantworten kann und selbst wenn er könnte dürfte er nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Machen wir einfach mal eine simple Rechnung dazu:

1.200.000 verkaufte Exemplare à 49,95 € (ich rechne nun bewusst die ganzen CE's nicht mit ein) ergibt eine Summe von 59.940.000 €. Die aktuell 300.000 Accounts bringen monatlich ca 3.900.000 €, auch hier rechne ich die vorrübergehend 800.000 Accounts erst garnicht ein. Nur durch die Abonnenten wären wir dann nach einem Jahr bei 46.800.000 € und Warhammer Online hätte damit im ersten Jahr bereits über 100.000.000 € eingebracht.

Muss jeder nun für sich entscheiden ob dies genug Geld ist oder nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um deine Frage simpel zu beantworten: für den Entwickler selbst ist der Verlust von 3/4 der Accounts sicher ein schlechtes Zeichen und sollte als "Wachrütteln" bzw. klares Signal, dass sich was ändern muss verstanden werden. Für die Spieler selbst ist es weder gut noch schlecht.


----------



## Leoncore (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Warten wir erstmal das erste und das zweite Addon ab, nicht wahr? Und schau nochmal hoch, ich habs noch etwas ausformuliert.



Das mit den AddOns bezog sich auf Everquest 2 und ich glaube das WAR seine konstanten 300K Spieler behalten wird, aber wie gesagt, warten wir es ab. Mit WoW geht es ja auch steil abwärts, so was man hört ;-)
Das WAr so viele Abonennten verloren hat liegt auch größtenteils daran, das viele nix mit PvP anfangen können und nur reingeschnuppert haben, weil so viel Werbung auf den Veranstaltungen gemacht wurde.


----------



## Ascían (4. Februar 2009)

Ich muss ja auch zugeben dass ich Anfang Dezember mal kurz nach WotLK reingeschaut habe (hab Blizzards Ankündigungen kurz geglaubt), aber bin auch längst wieder zurück bei WAR. 
Jemand aus meiner alten Gilde meinte zu dem Zeitpunkt, wieder nach WoW reinzuschauen, trotz meiner negativen Berichte. Er hat es dann auch wirklich geschafft, 5 Gildenkollegen zu überreden, teilweise wirklich hardcore ("Ich zieh dich durch jede Ini mit meinem 70er, wenn du neu anfängst"), mit ihm zurück zu wechseln, und damit waren mehr oder weniger 50% der aktiven Spieler verschwunden, was den Tod der Gilde bedeutete. Ähnliches lief zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei vielen Gilden des Servers ab, und sowas führt dann zu solchen Zahlen. Einer hat keine Lust mehr und versucht möglichst viele wieder mitzunehmen, um nicht als Einziger neu anzufangen. Snowball-Effect.

Zu den gehypten WoW-Zahlen: WoW ist ein Phänomen, kein normales MMO. Auf der Arbeit im Büro wird man von fast unbekannten Kollegen in der Kantine angesprochen, ob man nicht "dieses neue Spiel" kennt, und ob man Lust hätte "mal rein zu schauen", schon wedelt das Gegenüber mit dem Freundeszugang, ehe man erklären kann dass man schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat kriegt man den Wisch in die Hand gedrückt mit den Worten "Ich bin auf Frostwolf, das ist so'n Server, schrieb mal ne E-Mail wenn du es installiert hast, ich erklär Dir alles weitere". Selbes passiert in Schulen ("Alter, spielst du immer noch den Age of Empires-Scheiss? Tom hat noch nen Freundespass vn WoW, der verkauft ihn dir für 5 Euro, Jenny spielt übrigens auch!" *zwinker*), in Freundeskreisen, etc. - so habe ich nur WoW erlebt, kein anderes MMO ist so massenkompatibel, niedlich, bunt, aufregend und populär. Solange da kein neues MMO ansetzt, wird es auch immer auf Platz 1 bleiben, ungeachtet des One-Way-Contents (Equip), der Community ("KANNSEMIR 50 GOLT GEBEN??" -"Nein." -"PENNER!!1") und der großen Patchintervalle. 



Man sieht: Ich bleibe fürs erste bei WAR. WoW erdrückt sich mit seiner Größe irgendwann selber, oder es kommt noch ein weiteres Pop-MMO raus, das es ablöst.


----------



## Leoncore (4. Februar 2009)

Kein anderes MMO wird soviele Abo Zahlen kriegen wie WoW, wie gesagt ein Phänomen. Vielleicht erinnern sich noch einige Leute an den Pokemon Hype vor Jahren, war genauso schlimm. Heute spricht keine Sau mehr drüber.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Das mit den AddOns bezog sich auf Everquest 2 und ich glaube das WAR seine konstanten 300K Spieler behalten wird, aber wie gesagt, warten wir es ab. Mit WoW geht es ja auch steil abwärts, so was man hört ;-)
> Das WAr so viele Abonennten verloren hat liegt auch größtenteils daran, das viele nix mit PvP anfangen können und nur reingeschnuppert haben, weil so viel Werbung auf den Veranstaltungen gemacht wurde.


Ich glaube auch, dass WoW so langsam sein Maximum erreicht hat. Mit Ulduar wird sich dann zeigen, wie es weitergeht.

Es zeigt eben, dass WAR nicht die breite Masse anspricht. Nun heißt es auf die nächste Meldung warten diesbezüglich. Erst dann kann man wirklich in die Zukunft blicken.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (4. Februar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Hmmm diese Frage kann nur der Entwickler selbst beantworten. Es heißt im Grunde nicht "gut" oder "schlecht" sondern es stellt sich mehr die Frage ob das Spiel kostendeckend / gewinnbringend ist. Wo wir bei einem Punkt angelangen den keiner von uns, selbst mit bestem Willen nicht, beantworten kann und selbst wenn er könnte dürfte er nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es geht sich ja nich nur um das reine rentieren, dass war sich mit 200k leuten finanzieren lässt mag ja sein aber ob die weiterentwicklung genauso gut ist wie mit 2 millionen spielern das würd ich mal bezweifeln.

jeder account wird ja gewisse kosten mit sich bringen aber die einnahmen sind ja wohl höher und die weiterentwickliung bezieht sich ja auch alle spieler aber wird durch mehr spieler ja nich teurer also würd ich daraus schließen mehr spieler mehr einnahmen ob ea sich das dann in der arsch steckt oder weiterentwickelt ist wieder ne andere frage.


Aber bei nur 200k spieler erwarte ich da nix mehr großes das plättschert dann nur so vor sich hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (4. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Es geht sich ja nich nur um das reine rentieren, dass war sich mit 200k leuten finanzieren lässt mag ja sein aber ob die weiterentwicklung genauso gut ist wie mit 2 millionen spielern das würd ich mal bezweifeln.
> 
> jeder account wird ja gewisse kosten mit sich bringen aber die einnahmen sind ja wohl höher und die weiterentwickliung bezieht sich ja auch alle spieler aber wird durch mehr spieler ja nich teurer also würd ich daraus schließen mehr spieler mehr einnahmen ob ea sich das dann in der arsch steckt oder weiterentwickelt ist wieder ne andere frage.
> 
> ...



Mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Wenn andere Entwickler Erweiterungen für ihre Spiele rausbringen, die nur 150K Spieler besitzen, dann wird Mythic das für WAR auch tun.


----------



## Pente (4. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Es geht sich ja nich nur um das reine rentieren, dass war sich mit 200k leuten finanzieren lässt mag ja sein aber ob die weiterentwicklung genauso gut ist wie mit 2 millionen spielern das würd ich mal bezweifeln.
> 
> jeder account wird ja gewisse kosten mit sich bringen aber die einnahmen sind ja wohl höher und die weiterentwickliung bezieht sich ja auch alle spieler aber wird durch mehr spieler ja nich teurer also würd ich daraus schließen mehr spieler mehr einnahmen ob ea sich das dann in der arsch steckt oder weiterentwickelt ist wieder ne andere frage.
> 
> ...



Mal ganz ehrlich unter uns gesagt wäre es ein sehr unkluger Schachzug von EA die Weiterentwicklung und die damit evtl verbundene Aufstockung der Accountzahlen nicht zu fördern. Gehn wir einfach mal von dem ganzen WoW-Vergleich weg. Welches andere Spiel von EA spielt solche Summen in einem Jahr ein? Na? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Gegenteil sie werden mit Sicherheit die Entwicklung eines kostenpflichtigen AddOns beführworten und fördern denn das bringt zu den Abo-Gebühren ja erneut pro Spieler 49,95  € 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist ohne Frage ein mega erfolgreiches Spiel aber viele verlieren dadurch wohl einfach den Bezug zu den "normalen" MMORPGs / Spielen. 11,5 Mio Accounts ist nicht das "Normale" und Spiele wie HdRO u.d.g. kommen sehr gut über die Runden und werden stetig weiterentwickelt obwohl sie bei weitem nicht an diese Zahlen rankommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (4. Februar 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Naja SOe hat halt mehrere Onlinegames und kann so eventuelle Verluste bei einem Game durch die Gewinne anderer Abdecken. Wobei ich bezweifel das auch nur ein einziges der SoE Games verlust macht.



Naja, mit welchem Spielen sollet SoE denn Verluste von EQ2 ausgleichen? Mit Vanguard? Matrix Online? -.-



Grotuk schrieb:


> Leider hat EQ2 damals wegen fehlerhafter Übersetzung und zu umständlicher zugänglichkeit es versäumt das WoW anstelle von WoW zu werden.



Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, ich hatte EQ2 gestartet, und nach 1 Stunde aufgehört zu spielen, da es höllisch geruckelt hat. Für damals waren die Hardware Anforderungen einfach zu hoch. Selbst paar Jahre später mit einer 8800GTS (640MB Version) und Core 2 Duo etc. konnte ich es nicht auf max spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz nach Release hätte ich halt echt fast alles runterschrauben müssen, da sah WoW schöner aus auf meinem PC, so spielte ich WoW - zwar nur 4 Monate lang, aber EQ2 kam halt nie in Frage weil es auf meinem PC damals viel zu schlecht lief. Ansonsten gefiel es mir ja gut.



abszu schrieb:


> Du solltest nie aus dem Auge verlieren, wer hinter WAR steht. Und EA ist nicht nur kein Samariterverein, die kalkulieren ganz hart. Da werden Produkte eingestampft nicht nur, weil sie Verlust machen, sondern auch, wenn sie ZUWENIG Gewinn machen. Gerade im Verhältnis zu den Gesamtumsatzzahlen und Gesamtverlust, den EA aktuell macht, sind 300.000 WAR-Abonnementen nicht nur eine Enttäuschung, sondern eine Katastrophe. Bei einem Quartalsverlust von 641 Millionen Dollar und einem Gesamtumsatz von 1.65 Millarden Dollar sind 300.000 zahlende WAR-Spieler mit grob geschätzt 4 Millionen Dollar Umsatz pro Monat nichtmal mehr der berühmte Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trotzdem wirst du als Unternehmen, dass Verluste macht NIEMALS ich betone NIEMALS eine Stelle beseitigen, die Gewinn macht. WAR macht definitiv Gewinn, selbst bei 200.000 Spielern wäre dies noch gewährleistet.

Das Mythic nicht gerade Geldprobleme hat zeigt ja auch, dass die nun ein offizielles Forum einrichten, das kostet auch Geld, wenn man wirklich jetzt schon einsparen müsste, hätte man sich dies gespart.

Wenn man nun außerdem den Ausblick auf 2009 wagt, gibts eigentlich nur AION, was WAR viele Spieler kosten kann, sonst kommt da erstmal nichts...


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Es geht sich ja nich nur um das reine rentieren, dass war sich mit 200k leuten finanzieren lässt mag ja sein aber ob die weiterentwicklung genauso gut ist wie mit 2 millionen spielern das würd ich mal bezweifeln.
> 
> jeder account wird ja gewisse kosten mit sich bringen aber die einnahmen sind ja wohl höher und die weiterentwickliung bezieht sich ja auch alle spieler aber wird durch mehr spieler ja nich teurer also würd ich daraus schließen mehr spieler mehr einnahmen ob ea sich das dann in der arsch steckt oder weiterentwickelt ist wieder ne andere frage.
> 
> ...




Öhm glaub mir Blizzard entwickelt nicht mehr nur weil es halt statt 5 millionen plötzlich 10 millionen abonenten hat. Deshalb vergrößert sich nicht wirklich das Team. Das einzigste was sich vergößtert ist der Reine Gewinn den sich die Leute da in die Taschen stecken. Das einzigste was sich bei den von dir genannten Zahlen unterscheiden wird ist ehe rdie anzahl an Mitarbeitern die an WAR weiterarbeiten aber bei 300k Abonenten sollte die Zahl stabil bleiben hat EA es nicht nötig da unbedingt Erbsen zu zählen. soll heißen ob da nu 100 oder 200 Leute dran arbeiten macht finaziell net wirklich nen Unterschied.


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Naja, mit welchem Spielen sollet SoE denn Verluste von EQ2 ausgleichen? Mit Vanguard? Matrix Online? -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt hab ich in der Aufzählung vergessen. Die Grafik war im gegensatz zu WoW nicht Massenmarktkompatibel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähh und Eq2 macht keine Verluste im Gegenteil Spiele wie Matrix Online oder Pirates of the Burning Sea leben ja von der Everquestreihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut eigentlich leben alle SOE Produkte von der Everquestreihe wobei ich wie gesagt behaupte das keins der SOE Games wirklich verluste macht.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (4. Februar 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Stimmt hab ich in der Aufzählung vergessen. Die Grafik war im gegensatz zu WoW nicht Massenmarktkompatibel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo die können wirklich gut ein MMORPG am Leben halt mit minimalem Aufwand. Bei Vanguard allerdings machen die viel zu wenig, was neuen Content angeht, ich würde gerne noch Vanguard spielen, aber SOE gibt sich zu wenig Mühe, bzw. will nicht ordentlich investieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varhjhin (4. Februar 2009)

Hm also ich finde diese Allgemeine Betroffenheit über die Schadenfreude der WoW-Spieler jetzt ein bischen scheinheilig.
Welche Community hatte nochmal überall als Signatur "WoW is over, War is coming!" zu lesen?
Ach ja richtig!
Für die, die solche Albernheiten nicht mitmachen, tuts mir Leid. Bedankt euch bei euren provokanten Kollegen.
Die müssen sich nämlich nicht wundern wenn nach solchen Kampfparolen, die Schadenfreude im "feindlichen" Lager entsprechend groß ist, wenn der "Großangriff" erbärmlich gescheitert ist.
Der ganze Schwanzlängen-Vergleich wurde nämlich damals, im Vorfeld der Veröffentlichung und angheizt durch die Kampfansagen von EA, von einzelnen Usern der War-Community (vermutlich gefrustete WoW-Spieler) gestartet.
Also jetzt bitte nicht wundern, wenn gegelegntlich ein Seitenhieb von einem schadenfrohen WoW spieler kommt, um besagten Personen nochmals unter die Nase zu reiben, was von ihrem geplatzen "WoW-is-over-Traum" noch geblieben ist.


----------



## doggystyle (4. Februar 2009)

Vanguard in deutsch würde mich auch noch mal reizen, aber das wird es nie geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (4. Februar 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen, Wow bietet so wenig Anspruch und so wenig Beschäftigung im Moment, da werden viele wieder zu War zurückkehren. Wenn Blizzard weiter  Free Epics fürs Nichtskönnen austeilt hat War bald min. doppelt so viele Spieler, des weiteren ist PVP atm fast tot in Wow. Ich denke WoW steht und fällt teilweise mit Ulduar, wenn es da so weiter geht wie bisher kann mans echt vergessen.



Ich finde es witzig, dass alle die mit WoW unzufrieden sind, automatisch bei WAR landen sollen. Es gibt noch soviele andere Spiele auf dem Markt und es werden auch noch welche dazu kommen. Wäre ich mit WoW unzufrieden, würde ich mir ein völlig neues MMO suchen und vielleicht nur sporadisch wieder bei WAR reinschauen. Wenn überhaupt.

Übrigens, auch bei WAR wird man mit Nichtskönnen irgendwann den Maximalen Reichsrang erreichen. WAR ist genauso Gelegenheitsspielrfreundlich wie WoW derzeit ist. Was ja an sich auch nichts schlimmes ist, solange man den Spielspaß rauszieht.

Zum Thema selbst: Ich muss zugeben dass ich etwas überrascht war, da ich persönlich mit etwas mehr gerechnet habe. Zumal ja erst vor kurzem einer aus dem WAR-Fanlager meinte (Pymonte?), es würde ihn nicht überraschen wenn es bald an die Millionengrenze geht. Ich denke, selbst mit dem Release auf dem russischen Markt wird die Zahl nicht erreicht.

Ob 300.000 Abos sich für EA/Mythic rentieren weiß niemand. Ich denke aber auch, dass diese Zahl stabil bleiben wird. Wie in allen anderen MMO auch kommen und gehen Leute. Und solange man damit planen kann, sollten die Server noch eine lange Zeit laufen.


----------



## Pogolinus (4. Februar 2009)

zur "geringen" spielerzahl von 300k kann ich nur sagen WTF

wen man sich mal z.b. eve-online ansiet diese spiel hatt mit nichtma 50k angefangen. auserdem entwickelt es seit über 5 jahren prächtig weiter. ich bin mir für meinen teail sicher sicher das 300k spieler für war ganug sind. auch wen ea das anders siet und vileicht aussteigt.


----------



## Maugaran (4. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele nach zwei lvl 25 Versuchen zwar kein WAR mehr, muss aber sagen das es ein super PVP Spiel ist. Und die Fehlerbehebung und Contenterweiterung ist besser als bei jedem Spiel was ich kenne.

Schade das für mich zu wenig PVE Content enthalten war.


----------



## Varhjhin (4. Februar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich finde es witzig, dass alle die mit WoW unzufrieden sind, automatisch bei WAR landen sollen. Es gibt noch soviele andere Spiele auf dem Markt und es werden auch noch welche dazu kommen. Wäre ich mit WoW unzufrieden, würde ich mir ein völlig neues MMO suchen und vielleicht nur sporadisch wieder bei WAR reinschauen. Wenn überhaupt.



Ich denke auch wenn man WoW langweilig fand, zu War wechselte, das auch nicht so berauschend fand, wieder zu WoW ging und DANN wieder wechseln will, wartet man ehr auf Darkfall oder so.


----------



## seppix@seppix (4. Februar 2009)

Ich denke auch das jetzt welche von WoW abwandern Wotlk ist zwar ein relativ gutes Addon aber man kann ein Spiel nicht immer weiter ausbauen.
Alte Spieler gehen nun von WoW weg .
Immoment versuchen sie den Spagat zwichen Pve und PvP und versagen dabei (bis jetzt).
Sie wollen jedem gefallen und das kann ein Spiel net .
Nehmen wir zb das Motorad wie viele Spieler haben sich über den Müll aufgeregt???
Und mal ehrlich nach 4 jahren wird jedes Spiel langweilig (bei mir schon nach max 2 Monaten) 
Bin mal gespannt ob Blizz auch veröffentlich wenn es nur noch 11 mill sind statt 11,5 (sau viel immer noch ^^)


----------



## Leoncore (4. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Jo die können wirklich gut ein MMORPG am Leben halt mit minimalem Aufwand. Bei Vanguard allerdings machen die viel zu wenig, was neuen Content angeht, ich würde gerne noch Vanguard spielen, aber SOE gibt sich zu wenig Mühe, bzw. will nicht ordentlich investieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es war auch irgendwie komisch, das SOE Vanguard ins eigene Sortiment aufgenommen hat, wo sie doch EQ haben und abzusehen das da nicht mehr großartig dran geschraubt wird. Ich mein, es würde einfach zu viel Konkurrenz der eigenen Everquest Marke schieben, da nochmal anzusetzen und weiterzuentwickeln. Nein, SOE hält Vanguard künstlich am Leben und hat ein paar Sachen aus dem Spiel geklaut um es in der eigenen Marke EQ zu integrieren (gutes Beispiel: sieh dir mal die schweren T8 Rüstungen in Everquest 2 an. Na, was fällt da einem auf?). Die haben einfach das Spiel gekauft, so das es kein anderer mehr tun kann um so potenzielle Konku auszuschalten. Nämlich, hätte da jemand ordentlich reininvestiert, wäre Vanguard der neue Star am PvE Himmel. Potenzial hatte es, mehr als jedes andere MMO, auch wenn ungenutzt.


----------



## abszu (4. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Trotzdem wirst du als Unternehmen, dass Verluste macht NIEMALS ich betone NIEMALS eine Stelle beseitigen, die Gewinn macht. WAR macht definitiv Gewinn, selbst bei 200.000 Spielern wäre dies noch gewährleistet.



Doch, exakt sowas passiert, wenn die Rendite zu weit absinkt. Gibt genug Beispiele, wo eigentlich profitable Bereiche einer Firma dicht gemacht werden, nicht weil sie Verluste machten, sondern weil sie einfach unter dem erwarteten Renditeziel blieben.

Man muss halt nur klarstellen, daß dies nicht das Ende von WAR bedeuten *muss*, selbst wenn EA da keinen Bock mehr drauf hat - sie können es verkaufen. Dann geht WAR halt an eine kleinere eigenständige Firma, und diesseits der Umsatzdimensionen einer Firma wie EA oder Activision ist WAR auch mit jetzigen Abozahlen ein schöner Goldesel - wenn auch vielleicht nicht so groß, wie ursprünglich angekündigt und erhofft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt die ganzen posts nicht durchgelesen möchte aber meinen Senf trotzdem dazugeben:

Ist es denn richtig die Qualität eines Spiels an seinen Userzahlen festzumachen? Ich glaube Nein und würde mich gerne den diversen Vorrednern anschließne, die sagten, dass WAR eben ein Nischenspiel ist genauso wie es HDRO und AOC sind! Userzahlen sagen nichts über die Qualität des Spiels aus und Ich muss sagen,d ass Ich lieber eine "überschaubare Communtiy" habe, die dieses Spiel nur aus dem grund spielen, aus dem man MMO´s spielen sollte, nämlich: Weil sie es lieben! Lieber der "harte Kern" als runderum sämtliche Deppen, die bestimmte MMO´s nur spielen weil sie Mainstream sind..Der Mensch ist ein Herdentier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Und der WOW against the World Vergelich nervt auf dauer nur noch und ich schlaf schon fast immer ein wenn vergleiche gezogen werden zwischen WOW und MMO XYZ...Das ist so mühsam, den leuten beizubringen, dass jedes Spiel seine Berechtigung hat auf dem Markt, auch wenn man es selbst nicht spielt, mag oder ähnliches! 

Auch "Hello Kitty Online" hat seine Berechtigung, weil es anscheinend genügend Leute (verstrahlte Japaner) gibt, die das spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## Alith (4. Februar 2009)

nur so in den Raum gestellt wie viele Milionnen von 11,5 Mio Accounts sind wohl Chinafarmer?


----------



## Astravall (4. Februar 2009)

Den Fehler viele hier machen ist, dass sie die 11 Mio Abbos von WoW als Maßstab nehmen. Das ist doch vollkommen lächerlich.
Ein paar Hunderttausend abbos bringen genug Geld in die Kasse ... der Rest ist nur Bonus für Entwickler.
Über Aussagen wie 'WAR geht unter weil nur 300.000 Abbos' kann ich nur müde lächeln. Das spült Monatlich ca 4 Mio € in die Kasse.

MfG Michael


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Es geht doch garnicht darum, dass WAR "nur" 300.000 Abos Ende 2008 hatte.
Es geht darum, dass von 1,2 Millionen Leuten, die sich WAR gekauft haben, "nur noch" 300.000 spielen. Das ist eine mehr als klare Tendenz.


----------



## abszu (4. Februar 2009)

Alith schrieb:


> nur so in den Raum gestellt wie viele Milionnen von 11,5 Mio Accounts sind wohl Chinafarmer?



Und inwieweit hats Einfluss aufs Spiel, solange sie brav ihre Accountgebühren bezahlen? Darum gehts doch hier - rechnet sich WAR noch für EA oder ist bald der Punkt gekommen, wo EA den Stecker zieht. 

Immer dies Gezeter auf WoW hier, ist doch öde. Ja, ich spiele WoW, WAR ist nix für mich, da ich den Mix aus PvP UND PvE liebe. Dennoch hätte ich nichtsdagegen gehabt, wenn WAR ein richtig fetter Konkurrent für WoW geworden wär, mit >1 Million Spielern, würde WoW ( und damit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )nur gut tun, wenn Blizzard mal etwas Feuer unterm Ar*** bekommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es geht doch garnicht darum, dass WAR "nur" 300.000 Abos Ende 2008 hatte.
> Es geht darum, dass von 1,2 Millionen Leuten, die sich WAR gekauft haben, "nur noch" 300.000 spielen. Das ist eine mehr als klare Tendenz.



wenn man das weiterführt wäre ja echt bald essig


----------



## elisia (4. Februar 2009)

Also mich wundert das nicht und ich denke das die acc zahlen der aktiven acc noch weiter sinken werden auf ca 150 k
War ist kein schlechtes spiel aber bietet keinen tiefgang.Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie man so ein spiel auf den markt bringen kann, was total anspruchslos ist um möglichst viele spieler zu bekommen , wenn ich mir da im vergleich daoc anschaue frage ich mich wie mann so einen  mainstream müll wie warhammer rausbringen kann was sich eher nach wow anfühlt. 


Meilenweit amkonzept dran vorbei wirklich schade wenn ich mir selbst heute noch das daoc RvR anschaue so ist dieses 1000 mal besser als der müll in warhammer und dem überhauptnich vorhandenen pve content seien wir mal ehrlich pve ist doch der reinste witz in war auser die pq die waren wirklich mal eine inovation.wünsche war trozdem alles gute weiterhin aber mich konnte dieses diät mmo nicht überzeugen :-)


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es geht doch garnicht darum, dass WAR "nur" 300.000 Abos Ende 2008 hatte.
> Es geht darum, dass von 1,2 Millionen Leuten, die sich WAR gekauft haben, "nur noch" 300.000 spielen. Das ist eine mehr als klare Tendenz.


Was für eine tendenz denn?? Eine Tendenz die im genre in letzter Zeit üblich ist. Guck dir mal wieviel Boxen von AoC verkauft wurden und wieviel Abo´s da heut noch bestehen oder wie das bei LotR aussieht. Das nach dem freimonat viele Abspringen noch dazu wenn zwischendurch ein WoWAdd One releast wird sollte kaum verwunderlich sein. Eine Tendenz läßt sich frühestens nach den nächsten Quartalszahlen erkennen. FRÜHESTENS wohlgemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maguerita (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es geht doch garnicht darum, dass WAR "nur" 300.000 Abos Ende 2008 hatte.
> Es geht darum, dass von 1,2 Millionen Leuten, die sich WAR gekauft haben, "nur noch" 300.000 spielen. Das ist eine mehr als klare Tendenz.



Genauso gut könnte man auch fragen, wie viele haben AoC gekauft und wie viele spielen es jetzt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich finde diese ewigen Vergleiche lächerlich, genauso wie diese Totengräber die WAR jetzt unbedingt ein Grab schaufeln möchten, genauso wie die damaligen "War is coming" Rufer. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn WAR so lange wie  möglich bleibt, denn ich mag dieses Spiel. Damals war ich in WoW hauptsächlich im pve unterwegs, mit pvp konnte ich nichts anfangen. Nun ist es umgekehrt, ich mag diese offenen Schlachten, wenn sich die feindlichen Armeen gegenüber stehen und aufeinanderprallen. Das Spiel hat seinen Reiz, den einen gefällt es den anderen nicht. Es bleibt abzuwarten was die Leute daraus machen und nicht gleich den Grabgesang anzustimmen, weil es bloß nur noch 300.000 Spieler sind.


----------



## Omidas (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es geht doch garnicht darum, dass WAR "nur" 300.000 Abos Ende 2008 hatte.
> Es geht darum, dass von 1,2 Millionen Leuten, die sich WAR gekauft haben, "nur noch" 300.000 spielen. Das ist eine mehr als klare Tendenz.



Hast schon recht damit. Nur denke ich auch nicht, dass man die Zahlen
überinterpretieren sollte. Würde auch nicht zu den 300k Abonomenten Ende
Dezember gehören, da ich mich durch WotlK und in WoW gebliene Leute
wieder verführen lies. Doch jetzt würde ich wieder rein zählen, da ich mein
WoW Account gekündigt habe und wieder War spiele.

Denke es wird jetzt nicht doppelt so viele Accounts geben, als im Dezember,
denke aber das die Tendenz mittlerweile wieder nach oben zeigt.

Werden sicher ein paar unzufrieden sein und denke nicht, das diese sich noch
einmal mit Ulduar zurück locken werden.

Also hoffen wir mal, dass es wächst und gedeiht


----------



## Jemix (4. Februar 2009)

Leute überlegt doch mal warum die meisten wieder weg sind von WAR.
Der Endcontent war einer der hauptsächlichen Gründe. Ein Spiel bei dem der Endcontent nich spielbar war, war halt ein killer für die Spielerzahlen.
Wartet mal ab bis alles richtig funzt und die ersten Screenis von dicken Schlachten an den Hauptstädten durch die Foren huschen. 
Dann wird auch wieder die Spielerzahl hochgehen, denn es gibt sehhhr viele Spieler die WAR bereits haben, jedoch nurnicht einen aktiven Account besitzen, und das geht sehr schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far
JeMiX


Edit: 300k Spieler haben die schlimmste Zeit mitgemacht ohne den ACC zu deaktivieren! Bis Juni sind wir wieder bei 500k+!!!


----------



## Sethek (4. Februar 2009)

Aloahe.

Ich bin auch für nen Monat mal wieder an Bord, um mir anzugucken, was sich so getan hat.
300k aktive accounts erscheinen mir auf Anhieb auch sehr niedrig, aber so richtig verwundern mag mich das nicht. War hat einige Probleme, die nunmal schon im Konzept selber liegen.


 - PvP als Nische.

Da will man die "PvPler" ansprechen und geht automatisch davon aus, daß es sich da um eine a)homogene und b)große Gruppe handelt. Beides ist von Grund auf falsch. Es gibt da Leute, die stehen auf 1gegen1-Situationen, es gibt Leute, die ziehen ihren Spaß aus einer kleinen, gut organisierten Gruppe, die sich mit anderen Gruppen misst, es gibt die Ganker und Griefer, und dann gibts eben die RvR-Raider. Nur für ein kleines Segment der PvP-begeisterten Spieler bietet WAR tatsächlich was, für viele PvP-Interessierte ist WAR allerdings ein einziger Zerg von vorn bis hinten. Dazu kommt, daß nunmal unter den potentiellen MMO-Kunden nicht so viele PvP-Interessierte sind. Diejenigen waren in der Vergangenheit zwar in diversen Foren durchweg sehr lautstark und proportional übermäßig vertreten, aber Otto Normalverbraucher hat nun mal weder ein Interesse an Foren noch an PvP.


 - Hardwareanforderungen

Mag banal klingen, aber die überwiegende Mehrheit der Spieler hat nunmal keinen High-end-PC. Auch hier führt das vollkommene Fehlen von vernünftigen "Grafik-Abspeck-Optionen" dazu, daß man sich von vornherein eine große Gruppe Kunden versagt. Eigentlich paradox, da will man ein Spiel designen, daß auf Massenschlachten setzt und trimmts auf Optik anstatt Leistung.


 - Support

Kein offizielles Forum. 414. Betadesaster. Und diverse interessante features - so kann man zB aktuelle patches nur mit aktivem account runterladen. Da fehlt dann natürlich auch wieder Spielzeit - hat mans bei GOA so nötig? Kundenorientierung sieht anders aus imho.


 - Hintergrund

GW ist ja ein großer Name mit wirklich vielen Fans. Aber anstatt hier ein wenig auf die Zahlen einzugehen, dreht und schraubt man am Hintergrund und ersinnt eine "Parallelwelt". Man erfindet Häuser, man verdreht lore (männliche Dunkelelfenzauberer), kurzum: Man erwirbt eine Lizenz, nur um dann doch was eigenes, was nur lose auf der Lizenz basiert, zu ersinnen. 


 - Rollenspielelemente

Gibts die überhaupt? 


 - "Kopflastigkeit" des contents

Ist immer ein Problem, man verliert zwangsläufig Abonnenten, das ist ein ganz normaler Schwund, also müssen neue ran. Bei WoW war das ja schon ein gewisses Problem, dem mit allerlei Firlefanz entgegengewirkt wurde (mehr ep, noch mehr ep, noch viel mehr ep, werbt einen Freund, habt ein Zhevra usw.). Nun ist WoW in der Levelphase aber ein fast reine PvE-Spiel. WAR hingegen nicht. Für PvE braucht man meistens nur sich selbst. Für RvR hingegen brauchts viel mehr Spieler. Wieder ein Designfehler im Vorfeld, der Neueinsteigern das Spiel sehr leicht und effizient madig macht.


An all dem wurde nichts geändert, was ich bis jetzt mitbekommen habe. Ich war auf Huss unterwegs, im T1- und T2-Gebiet, gähnende Leere, kein Szenario über mehrere Stunden. Bin gespannt, wies in höheren tiers aussieht. Meine Hoffnungen aber sind mehr als begrenzt.


----------



## gunny (4. Februar 2009)

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning®, an MMO from EA’s Mythic Entertainment studio, *ended the quarter with over 300K *paying subscribers in North America and Europe. 



also nix mit nur 300k wenn man lesen kann und richtig übersetzt *ergo das ganze mal auf deutsch das quartal endete mit *300K* bezahlten accs



is ja wie im kindergarten hier und nein ich spiel kein war sondern wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunafire (4. Februar 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> das glaube ich mal nicht. Die Kosten für Hardware sind nicht unerheblich auch Support und Entwicklung kostet. Das solltest also nicht vergessen.





30.000 Spieler sind pro Monat über 300.000 € an Einnahmen pro Monat.

Selbst abzüglich Steuern, Mitarbeiterkosten und den einmaligen Hardwarekosten bleibt da noch etwas über.

Die 30.000 ist im übrigen keine Zahl die ich mir aus den Fingern gesaugt habe, sondern kommt von einem Publisher eines anderes Spielen, finde die Quelle leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Jarwid (4. Februar 2009)

Die Richtung in die sich WAR entwickelt, kann man auch gut an den Einträgen dieses Forums ablesen.

Nach dem Freimonat gingen viele Spieler wieder, zurück blieben geclonte "Geisterserver". Las man in dieser Zeit die Einträge hier im Forum konnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, die Leute laufen in Scharen davon. (Was sie scheinbar auch tatsächlich taten wenn von 1,2 Mio nur noch 0,3 Mio übrig sind).

Inzwischen ist wohl jeder auf einem vernünftig gefüllten Server angekommen und ich meine aus den Posts im Forum herauszulesen, dass die aktiven Gamer mit dem Spiel (in Anbetracht seines jungen Lebens) recht zufrieden sind. Die Forenposts wurden immer positiver und es häufen sich die Posts mit Fragen von Rückkehrern oder neugierigen Wow'lern. 

Außerdem ist WAR bisher erst in Nordamerika + Europa zu haben. Damit ist WAR nur einem „eingeschränkten“ Nutzerkreis zugänglich. Jeder hier weiß sicher das die aktivsten Freaks in Asien (insbesondere Süd-Korea) sitzen. Jetzt kommt WAR erstmal in Russland raus und Asien ist auch geplant. 

Von daher sehe ich die Tendenz inzwischen als positiv an und prognostiziere für den nächsten Quartalsbericht wieder aktive Abos nördlich von 300.000.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiTburGer2002 (4. Februar 2009)

> An all dem wurde nichts geändert, was ich bis jetzt mitbekommen habe. Ich war auf *Huss* unterwegs, im T1- und T2-Gebiet, gähnende Leere, kein Szenario über mehrere Stunden. Bin gespannt, wies in höheren tiers aussieht. Meine Hoffnungen aber sind mehr als begrenzt.



Soweit ich weiss ist Huss einer der Server der mehr oder weniger aufgegeben wurde. Es sollte ein kostenloser Char Transfer auf einen anderen Server möglich sein. 



Zwei der größten Fehler die Mythic gemacht hat: zuviele Server am Anfang und schlechte Performance bei Massenschlachten. Aber das bekommen sie alles noch hin. Bei dem Tempo was die vorlegen würde Funcom ganz schlecht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es geht doch garnicht darum, dass WAR "nur" 300.000 Abos Ende 2008 hatte.
> Es geht darum, dass von 1,2 Millionen Leuten, die sich WAR gekauft haben, "nur noch" 300.000 spielen. Das ist eine mehr als klare Tendenz.



1. Release von WotLK lag dazwischen, die "neuen" Zahlen sind von Dezember 08, also noch im Bereich des Epizentrums von WotLK.

2. Wenn man bedenkt dass 11,5 Millionen WoW spielen sollen, warum wurden innerhalb des ersten Monats nur annähernd 4 Millionen Kopien von WotLK verkauft? Davon 2/3 am ersten Tag (2,8 Mio), und 400k an Rückkehrer. Bleiben noch 800k Kopien von WotLK, die weltweit in den Wochen nach release über die Theke gegangen sind. Gibt also knapp 8 Millionen WoW-Spieler ohne WotLK, wenn man's glauben mag.


----------



## Des@teur (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich die Posts von den WoW Fanboys lese, könnte mir glatt der Spass an WAR vergehen. Vergeht er aber nicht, da ich beide Seiten kenne.

Ich habe WoW seit dem Release gespielt. Dann WAR. WotlK habe ich getestet. Einen Monat lang. Nun bin ich wieder bei WAR und WoW ist definitiv für mich gestorben. So wie mir scheint es ja einigen hier so zu gehen, die beide Spiele gesehen haben und sich nicht für Verkaufs- oder Abonentenzahlen interessieren, sondern für das Spiel selbst. 

Bin mal gespannt auf die nächsten Quartalszahlen, denn ich kenne eine Menge Leute, die mit WoW derzeit nicht mehr zufrieden sind. Meinetwegen könnten viele aber auch dort bleiben, oder etwas ganz anderes spielen. Bisher stelle ich fest, dass mir die Community bei WAR deutlich besser gefällt, als bei WoW. Also bitte liebe Trolle bleibt doch bei WoW. Ist ein nettes Spiel (für mich gewesen). Lasst uns unseren Spass bei WAR. 

Fragt Euch aber vielleicht mal folgende Punkte: 

- Reagiert Blizzard schnell genug auf Probleme, angesichts von 11 Mio. Abbonenten?
- Kommt versprochener Content? (Ich sag nur Housing)
- Ist die Rechenzentrumsinfrastruktur angemessen? (Lags seit Wochen im Hauptbestandteil - Instanzen)
- Kommen Patches in angemessener Zeit? (Vergleicht das mal mit den ersten zwei Jahren von WoW mit deutlich weniger Abos)
- Wie findet ihr das Balancing? (Und beachtet bitte wie wenige Klassen WoW im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen hat)
- Findet ihr das PvP in WoW wirklich gut? (Items>Skill)

Wenn ihr so wie ich das Spiel seit dem Release kennt, dann könnt ihr eigentlich nicht mehr zufrieden sein. Ihr seid Kühe, die vom Marktführer gemolken werden. Blizzard streicht Millionen ein und Investiert von diesen nur Bruchteile in Euer Spiel. 

Wenn ich mir alleine die Item Sets ansehe, so bemerke ich doch, dass diese immer einfallsloser werden. Teilweise nur andere Färbungen für Sets. Bei einem Spiel, bei dem es nur um die Items geht, würde mich das schon stören, wenn ich jeden Monat dafür Geld ausgebe. 

Also ich bin dann doch lieber einer von 300.000, die zumindest aktuell noch den Eindruck vermittelt bekommen, dass der Hersteller noch an dem Spiel arbeitet und somit auch das Geld verdient, was er jeden Monat bekommt.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (4. Februar 2009)

BiTburGer2002 schrieb:


> Zwei der größten Fehler die Mythic gemacht hat: zuviele Server am Anfang und schlechte Performance bei Massenschlachten. Aber das bekommen sie alles noch hin. Bei dem Tempo was die vorlegen würde Funcom ganz schlecht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immerhin hat Funcom ein ordentliches Crafting System eingebaut, auch wenn nicht ganz ausgereift -.-

Ich mag es wirklich nicht, wie Warhammer-Spieler jedes mal AoC schlecht machen, WAR ist kein bisschen besser was Abozahlen angeht, nur hat man bei Funcom wenigstens erkannt, dass man die Server zusammenlegen muss, mal sehen, wann Mythic das auffällt -.-

Beide Spiele haben viele Spieler verloren, doch wer denkt, dass AoC weit unter 300.000 ist, sollte das nochmal überdenken, vor allem ist AoC nochmal paar Monate älter, mal sehen was hier noch passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadrolan (4. Februar 2009)

sorry aber wer Huss als leer bezeichnet, ist blind...im T4 ist da ordentlich was los, sowohl im pvp als auch RP technisch...Pve kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## Helrok (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass von 1,2 Millionen Leuten, die sich WAR gekauft haben, "nur noch" 300.000 spielen. Das ist eine mehr als klare Tendenz.



man sollte auch als w.a.r. kritiker an die fakten halten (ich sage jetzt absichtlich nicht 'hasser').

1,2 millionen einheiten des spiels wurden an den groß-/einzel-/versandhandel verkauft - dass davon nicht alle einen käufer fanden, dürfte klar sein, da man immer gewisse überkapazitäten ordert.

800.000 laufende  accounts war der bekannt gegebene fakt im letzten jahr - somit hat w.a.r. nicht 75% der spieler verloren, wie du es darstellst, sonder 'nur' 62,5% im verhältnis gesehen. aber auch keine schöne zahl..

über die gründe, warum die zahlen zurück gegangen sind, kann man ewig diskutieren. da aber interessante änderungen in den startlöchern stehen, denke ich dass es einen (leichten) umkehrtrend geben wird.


jedenfalls ist es sinnfrei, das ganze mit den abozahlen von wow zur vergleichen - sie hatten einfach damals einen perfekten releasezeitpunkt (der produktrelease an sich war es jedenfalls nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), kombiniert mit dem bisher erarbeiteten ruf der warcraft-serie, das mit sicherheit viele offline-/battlenet-spieler rüber zog. dazu kommt die - für ein computerspiel - wirklich aggressive werbepolitik. welches mmo hat denn jemals so extrem tv-werbung betrieben? eines muss man den wow-machern jedenfalls zugestehen: sie wissen, wie man sich verkauft.

ich habe selber ca. 4 jahre lang wow gespielt, letztendlich ist mir der zeitaufwand zu immens geworden, um den content - der im prinzip sich nicht wirklich verändert - komplett zu spielen. 
w.a.r. ist in dieser hinsicht einfach 'spielerfreundlicher'..



Ascían schrieb:


> 2. Wenn man bedenkt dass 11,5 Millionen WoW spielen sollen, warum wurden innerhalb des ersten Monats nur annähernd 4 Millionen Kopien von WotLK verkauft? Davon 2/3 am ersten Tag (2,8 Mio), und 400k an Rückkehrer. Bleiben noch 800k Kopien von WotLK, die weltweit in den Wochen nach release über die Theke gegangen sind. Gibt also knapp 8 Millionen WoW-Spieler ohne WotLK, wenn man's glauben mag.


das ist ein punkt, der mich auch immer wieder sehr wundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadrolan (4. Februar 2009)

Des@teur schrieb:


> - Reagiert Blizzard schnell genug auf Probleme, angesichts von 11 Mio. Abbonenten? *nein*
> - Kommt versprochener Content? (Ich sag nur Housing) *nach etlichen Jahren *
> - Ist die Rechenzentrumsinfrastruktur angemessen? (Lags seit Wochen im Hauptbestandteil - Instanzen) *nicht wirklich *
> - Kommen Patches in angemessener Zeit? (Vergleicht das mal mit den ersten zwei Jahren von WoW mit deutlich weniger Abos) *nein*
> ...


----------



## Realtec (4. Februar 2009)

um mal was einzuwerfen, wow hat niemals mehr als 7 million kunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
lasst euch mal weiter verarschen ihr kiddos mit soooooooo viel  ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw die genannten spiele vanguard,city of heroes usw gibt es immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vllt haben wir normalen konsumenten ja glück undn mod schließt den dreck hier...
denn leute die über ihr eigenes spiel herziehen,weil zu wenig content da ist und selber dann andere spiele flamen das sie untergehen, braucht kein mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (4. Februar 2009)

Des@teur schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Posts von den WoW Fanboys lese, könnte mir glatt der Spass an WAR vergehen. Vergeht er aber nicht, da ich beide Seiten kenne.



Schade, das Leute wie du den Thread wieder in diese Richtung ziehen... "WAR läuft beschissen, dann diss ich halt schnell mal WoW, dann gehts mir wieder besser..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jaja, wir WoW/HdRO/Aoc/Wasauchimmer-Zocker sind wohl einfach zu blöd, die glorreiche Genialität eines WAR anzuerkennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (4. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> 1. Release von WotLK lag dazwischen, die "neuen" Zahlen sind von Dezember 08, also noch im Bereich des Epizentrums von WotLK.
> 
> 2. Wenn man bedenkt dass 11,5 Millionen WoW spielen sollen, warum wurden innerhalb des ersten Monats nur annähernd 4 Millionen Kopien von WotLK verkauft? Davon 2/3 am ersten Tag (2,8 Mio), und 400k an Rückkehrer. Bleiben noch 800k Kopien von WotLK, die weltweit in den Wochen nach release über die Theke gegangen sind. Gibt also knapp 8 Millionen WoW-Spieler ohne WotLK, wenn man's glauben mag.


 ja das stimmt wirklich nachdenklich,...

wie eh dauernd vermutet sind die zahlen von wow "gschönt"

aber jetzt mal zu WAR nunja 300k ich hatte mehr erwartet!

Aber sollange es sich für EA lohnt und wir mit unseren server zufrieden sind warum
sollten wir uns dann aufgrund dieser zahlen gedanken machen?


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh nicht, was das Ganze mit WoW und deren Spielerzahlen zu tun hat.
WAR hat 900.000 Kunden in 4 Monaten verloren, woran auch immer. Darum geht es, um nichts anderes.



> um mal was einzuwerfen, wow hat niemals mehr als 7 million kunden.
> lasst euch mal weiter verarschen ihr kiddos mit soooooooo viel ahnung



Genau, mit Lügen werben. Sowas fällt natürlich nicht auf und ist natürlich nicht strafbar, neeeiiinn, bloß nicht...


----------



## Raslyk (4. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Ich mag es wirklich nicht, wie Warhammer-Spieler jedes mal AoC schlecht machen, WAR ist kein bisschen besser was Abozahlen angeht, nur hat man bei Funcom wenigstens erkannt, dass man die Server zusammenlegen muss, mal sehen, wann Mythic das auffällt -.-



Du glaubst wirklich sie sind so doof und haben das Zusammenlegen der Server noch nicht bedacht? Das funktioniert nicht so einfach wie du es dir vorstellst, denn wie du weißt haben wir Performanceprobleme die es zu allererst zu beheben gilt. Oder willst du auf nem doppelt so vollen Server spielen der wieder ständig abschmiert? Es fängt gerade erst an etwas besser und flüssiger zu laufen wenn viele Spieler auf einem Haufen herummoschen. Gib ihnen Zeit, die Server werden dann mit sicherheit noch zusammengelegt, wenn sie alles im Griff haben.


----------



## Carthos (4. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand Zahlen, wie oft WoW über die Ladentheke ging? Ich lese immer nur Zahlen über Abonennten, aber nie was über verkaufte Einheiten.


----------



## myadictivo (4. Februar 2009)

Pepper1991 schrieb:


> P.s.: 300.000 x 4 = 12.000.000 :-)



naja das mit dem rechnen üben wir nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (4. Februar 2009)

ich bin einer der verlorengegangenen:
und dies liegt an der hardwarelastigkeit ( wenn man es so nenen darf ) des spiels.
im maerz steht ein neuer pc hier und mien abo wird verlaegnert.
spielerisch ist war meiner meinung nach top, floppt aber in der massentauglichkeit, da es pvp(rvr) lastig ist, was nicht alle moegen und die hardwareanforderungen zu hoch sind.
im maerz siehts vll wieder anders aus mit den abozahlen: 
dann kommen naemlich der slayer und der spalta, weswegen viele wahrscheinlich war noch einmal probieren  und ausserdem gibts dann noch die test-keys, die vll. andere mmo spieler, die mal war testen aber nicht kaufen moechte, auch noch einmal ins boot mitnimmt.
und ueber die ( gefaketen) abozahlen in wow wurde doch eig schon genug diskutiert, habe ich recht?


----------



## Stancer (4. Februar 2009)

Man sollte ja unterscheiden :
Also ich glaube schon, das WoW 11,5Mio. Accounts hat.

Aber niemals haben sie 11,5 Mio SPIELER. Blizzard behauptet das ja meistens gerne, weil es sich besser anhört.

Glaube in Europa laufen etwa 2 Mio. Accounts, in US nochmal so 3Mio. und der Rest ist komplett Asien, wo WAR noch nicht mal Released wurde.
Wie viele davon sind nun Doppelaccounts ? Wie viele Chinafarmer ?
Die Spielerzahl von WoW würde ich auch so auf 6-7 Millionen schätzen, was natürlich immernoch enorm ist.

Zu den verkauften Lichking Exemplaren kann ich sagen, das ich jemanden mal gefragt habe und er meinte, dass das nur Boxen sind die übern Ladentisch gingen.In die meisten Ländern in Asien wurden aber gar keine Boxen verkauft, sondern da lief alles über OnlinelizWoenzen.
Bei Doppelaccounts, braucht man den 2. Account evtl. auch nicht in Northend, wenn man ihn nur als Esel oder zum farmen braucht. Von daher kann man rechnen, das bei etwa 2Mio. Abos in EU und 3Mio. Abos in US fast jeder Spieler den Lichking gekauft hat.


So um mal wieder zurück zum Topic zu kommen. Paar haben hier gesagt, das Mythic keinen Content nachliefert. Da muss ich einharken, denn Mythic schiebt Inhalte und Patches schneller nach als ich sie jemals in einem MMO gesehen hab und ich hab schon einige gespielt, angefangen bei UO, über Daoc, EQ, SWG bis hin zu AoC.
Als WoW rauskam wurden damals schon die Heldenklassen angekündigt und sie sind bis auf den Todesritter immernoch nicht da. Ja ich hab WoW damals gespielt und es war grausam. Gegen die Startprobleme von WoW damals sind die von WAR nen absoluter Witz und quasi nicht vorhanden.

Ich denke die Spielerzahl wird sich nun so etwa bei 250K - 300K einpendeln, evtl. kommen im März nochmal welche wieder, wenn der Slayer/Spalta raus kommt, aber großartig wird sie sich nicht verändern. Denke mit solchen Zahlen kann man auch die nächsten 2 Jahre erstmal rechnen, denn die Leute, die von WoW weg wollen aber nen WoW² erwarten, sprich die Reinschnupperer, sind nun wieder weg und was bleibt sind eben die Leute denen WAR wirklich gefällt.


----------



## Rayon (4. Februar 2009)

Realtec schrieb:


> um mal was einzuwerfen, wow hat niemals mehr als 7 million kunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Quelle? Es sind (Waren?) alleine mal 7 Millionen in Asien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helrok (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, was das Ganze mit WoW und deren Spielerzahlen zu tun hat.
> WAR hat 900.000 Kunden in 4 Monaten verloren, woran auch immer. Darum geht es, um nichts anderes.


WAR hat keine 900.000 spieler verloren - wann verstehst du das endlich mal?! entweder nutzt du nur die zahl, um ordentlich trollen zu können oder du verstehst nicht, dass die 1,2mio die einheiten sind, die an händler rausgingen und somit nicht zwangsläufig über die ladentheke!
800.000 spieler war höchststand - von mythic angegeben.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Genau, mit Lügen werben. Sowas fällt natürlich nicht auf und ist natürlich nicht strafbar, neeeiiinn, bloß nicht...


mit falschen zahlen trollen. sowas fällt natürlich nicht... ach lassen wir das...


----------



## Carthos (4. Februar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> ich bin einer der verlorengegangenen:
> und dies liegt an der hardwarelastigkeit ( wenn man es so nenen darf ) des spiels.



Das ist ein Grund, den ich nachvollziehen kann. Ich habe auf meinem alten Athlon 64 3000+ begonnen, da waren selbst Szenarios unspielbar. Mit meinem neuen Intel E8400 braucht es schon 300 Spieler damit es ruckelt. Ich hoffen, dass das der Hauptgrund ist, das würde bedeuten, dass zukünftig wieder mehr SPieler hinzu kommen.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Helrok schrieb:


> Insert quatsch here





> Im vorherigen Quartalbericht (Zeitraum Juli bis September 2008) meldete Electronic Arts rund 800.000 registrierte Spieler. Laut des Berichts gingen von Warhammer Online damals rund 1,2 Millionen Exemplare über den Ladentisch.


Quelle: Buffed.de

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tut mir ja Leid, wenn dir die Zahlen nicht passen, aber erfunden hab ich sie nicht.


----------



## Nemesoth (4. Februar 2009)

Spiel auf Helmgat seit release! Es ist immer irgendwo ne warband offen wo man mitmeischenkann. Seit Weihnacht isset eheblich voller geworden. Und an dem Spiel wird kräftigst verbessert. Wer bei WoW seine Hass/Liebe ausleben möchte bitteschön ob 300k oder 3 Mio. das Spiel wird imme rbesser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (4. Februar 2009)

Carthos schrieb:


> Hat jemand Zahlen, wie oft WoW über die Ladentheke ging? Ich lese immer nur Zahlen über Abonennten, aber nie was über verkaufte Einheiten.



Nur von WotLK.4 Mio, davon 2/3 am ersten Tag (DAS sind für mich aktive Spieler). 
Released wurde WoW in North America, Europe, Russia, Latin America.  Australia, New Zealand, China, Korea,  Singapore, Thailand, Malaysia, Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Macau.
WAR in North America und Europe, seit Monat auch in Russia.


----------



## Schromp (4. Februar 2009)

Ach wisst ihr solange man genug Leute findet die mit einem spielen und das PvP brummt ist das Spiel doch super. Ich werd auf jeden Fall noch lange nicht aufhören...
Ausserdem sind 300.000 gar nicht mal wenig wenn man nicht unbedingt mit dem Genreriesen WoW vergleicht.


> Spiel auf Helmgat seit release! Es ist immer irgendwo ne warband offen wo man mitmeischenkann. Seit Weihnacht isset eheblich voller geworden. Und an dem Spiel wird kräftigst verbessert. Wer bei WoW seine Hass/Liebe ausleben möchte bitteschön ob 300k oder 3 Mio. das Spiel wird imme rbesser. laugh.gif


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.


----------



## Realtec (4. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Quelle? Es sind (Waren?) alleine mal 7 Millionen in Asien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sorry, aber lern lesen :> wurde oft genug gesagt

es sind 7-8 millionen einheiten wotlk über den ladentisch gegangen laut blizzard und laut presse 

so du willst mir jetzt erzählen das die restlichen 3,5 oder 4 million noch bc bzw classic spielen?


----------



## abszu (4. Februar 2009)

Realtec schrieb:


> sorry, aber lern lesen :> wurde oft genug gesagt
> 
> es sind 7-8 millionen einheiten wotlk über den ladentisch gegangen laut blizzard und laut presse
> 
> so du willst mir jetzt erzählen das die restlichen 3,5 oder 4 million noch bc bzw classic spielen?



Vielleicht spielen sie auch garnicht und bezahlen weiter, sind Zweit- oder Drittaccounts, Farmbots... ist doch vollkommen egal (und auch garnicht ohne weiteres rauszubekommen) für Blizz, Hauptsache, die bezahlen brav den monatlichen Obulus.

Nur: Was genau ändert das an der Tatsache, daß nach einstigen Jubelmeldungen über 1.2 Millionen verkaufte WARs knappe 4 Monate später das traurige Fazit steht, daß 75% dieser 1.2 Millionen Käufern kein längerfristiges Interesse an WAR entwickeln konnten?


----------



## Helrok (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Quelle: Buffed.de
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat
> 
> ...



FAIRFAX, Va. - September 15, 2008 - Mythic Entertainment, an Electronic Arts Inc. (NASDAQ: ERTS) studio, today announced that the highly-anticipated MMORPG, Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning® (WAR), will ship tomorrow to retail stores across North America, Europe, and Oceania in preparation for launch on September 18th. WAR set a company record for the most retail pre-orders placed by consumers for a PC title in EA's 26 year history. Overall, the company has sold 1.2 million units of WAR to retailers. 

so und jetzt? wenn man selber keine ahnung hat.

ich tippe mal auf übersetzungsfehler ins deutsche...


----------



## Rayon (4. Februar 2009)

Realtec schrieb:


> sorry, aber lern lesen :> wurde oft genug gesagt
> 
> es sind 7-8 millionen einheiten wotlk über den ladentisch gegangen laut blizzard und laut presse
> 
> so du willst mir jetzt erzählen das die restlichen 3,5 oder 4 million noch bc bzw classic spielen?


Ich red nicht von WotlK welches ja nur 4 Millionen mal über die Theke ging. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (4. Februar 2009)

es ist ja eigentlich nur wichtig wie aktiv die einzelnen server sind.
und ausserdem wenn jetzt eh nur die richtigen pvp-spieler war zocken, können sie ja auch mal den pvec-content entfernen wegen dem ich gestern mein abo nicht verlängert habe!


----------



## Sam28 (4. Februar 2009)

Gibt so viel Faktoren die berücksichtig werden müssen.
1. WoW ist ein Ausnahmeerfolg. Man muss nun nicht erwarten das jedes neue MMORPG Millionen von Abonennten hat.
2. Auch bei WoW geht es in US und EU bereichen nicht immer nur vorran, es wird von etwas über 6 Millionen Chars berichtet. Man beachte das es nur Chars sind. Weiss nun nicht wie viele Chars so ein WoW Account fasst, aber es zeigt das man die 11.5 Millionen nicht mit den 300.000 unbedingt vergleichen kann. Quelle: http://lunahexe.wordpress.com/2008/09/24/w...rliert-spieler/
3. Hier gab es auch schon Statitiken über Spielerzahlen von MMORPGs. Die größten Spielerzahlen hatten die Asia Grinder. Da WoW dort auch vertreten ist und diesen Markt sehr anspricht, wage ich zu behaupten das sehr viele Spieler aus Asien kommen.
War ist bisher aber nur beschränkt auf EU und US, wenn ich mich nicht irre, der Release in Russland steht noch bevor. Klar wird war in Asien nicht so einschlagen, aber es zeigt das noch Märkte offen sind.
4. Man muss aber auch zugeben, das War unter den Erwartungen liegt. Es könnte mehr Spieler haben.
5. Die Zukunft ist allerdings nicht schwarz aus meiner Sicht, Mythic ist sehr bemüht die negativ Faktoren anzugehen. Allerdings sind wunder auch hier nicht möglich. Allerdings wurden auch schon Sachengeschafft, früher hies es keiner macht Open RvR, alle gehen nur Szenarien. Das hat sich auch geändert, zumindest auf Carrobug ist in allen Ts inzwischen genug im Open RvR los. Zwar auch viel PvM geraide, aber es wird. Verbesserungen zu dem Thema sind auch schon im kommen. Manche Flames sind auch übertrieben, es liegt auch an den Spielern.
6. Wenn die Zahlen wirklich noch aus dem Dezember stammen, dann kann sich das schon wieder verbessert haben. Viele haben sich sicher das WoW Addonangeschaut, besonders da War da noch so einige Probleme hatte. Im Laufe des Dezembers kamen dann ja die Patches die das Spiel um einiges besser machten.
7. Die Spieler fangen immer mehr an zu begreifen, wie man in War mehr Spass haben kann, zumindest auf Carroburg beobachte ich das, Warbands werden organisierter, nutzen mehr TS, es gibt Gruppen für Szenarien und solche Sachen. Als unorgansierter solo spieler haste in einem RvR MMORPG einfach nicht so viel Spass.

Das ist was mir so einfällt, War liegt unter den Erwartungen, aber man muss es nicht überdramatisieren.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Helrok, und du glaubst selber noch, dass man diese 1,2 Millionen noch nicht verkafut hat? Oder nehr an die händler gegangen sind? Die Meldung ist immerhin über 4 Monate alt.


----------



## abszu (4. Februar 2009)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Gibt so viel Faktoren die berücksichtig werden müssen.
> 1. WoW ist ein Ausnahmeerfolg. Man muss nun nicht erwarten das jedes neue MMORPG Millionen von Abonennten hat.
> 2. Auch bei WoW geht es in US und EU bereichen nicht immer nur vorran, es wird von etwas über 6 Millionen Chars berichtet. Man beachte das es nur Chars sind. Weiss nun nicht wie viele Chars so ein WoW Account fasst, aber es zeigt das man die 11.5 Millionen nicht mit den 300.000 unbedingt vergleichen kann. Quelle: http://lunahexe.wordpress.com/2008/09/24/w...rliert-spieler/



Also einen Artikel von Ende September 2008 zu verlinken, als WAR frisch draussen war und in WoW alles etwas vor sich hindümpelte in Erwartung von WotLK, und dies als "Beweis" zu nutzen, daß es in WoW abwärts geht, ist schon etwas gewagt, freundlich ausgedrückt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helrok (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Helrok, und du glaubst selber noch, dass man diese 1,2 Millionen noch nicht verkafut hat? Oder nehr an die händler gegangen sind? Die Meldung ist immerhin über 4 Monate alt.



und du nutzt eine quelle, die einen quartalsbericht zitiert, der sich (und das auch noch falsch, denn retailer =/= ladentisch) auf die 4 monate alte aussage stützt ..

also komm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Helrok schrieb:


> und du nutzt eine quelle, die einen quartalsbericht zitiert, der sich (und das auch noch falsch) auf die 4 monate alte aussage stützt ..
> 
> also komm
> 
> ...


Dann unterstell ich Buffed.de jetzt mal schlechte Recherche/schlechte Übersetzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (4. Februar 2009)

Realtec schrieb:


> um mal was einzuwerfen, wow hat niemals mehr als 7 million kunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WoW hat in China alleine 6 Mio Spieler -.-
Wobei die eben nur pro Stunde zahlen, und auch das Spiel nicht kaufen müssen. Diese Abonnenten sind also nicht ganz so lukrativ wie EU / US Spieler, aber trotzdem, es sind eben aktive WoW Spieler...



Realtec schrieb:


> sorry, aber lern lesen :> wurde oft genug gesagt
> 
> es sind 7-8 millionen einheiten wotlk über den ladentisch gegangen laut blizzard und laut presse
> 
> so du willst mir jetzt erzählen das die restlichen 3,5 oder 4 million noch bc bzw classic spielen?



Nein, in China muss man die Add ons nicht kaufen, man kann die kostenlos runterladen, da läuft alles über ein MMORPG Portal, wo du pro Stunde bezahlen muss, und den Client einfach so runterladen kannst.

BTW. bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob in China, wo 6 Mio WoW Spieler sind, Wrath of the Lich King schon draußen ist, ich meine, dass kommt da erst noch....


----------



## Rayon (4. Februar 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> es ist ja eigentlich nur wichtig wie aktiv die einzelnen server sind.
> und ausserdem wenn jetzt eh nur die richtigen pvp-spieler war zocken, können sie ja auch mal den pvec-content entfernen wegen dem ich gestern mein abo nicht verlängert habe!


Wenn er dich stört, mach keine Instanzen sondern RvR?


----------



## Shintuargar (4. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> 1. Release von WotLK lag dazwischen, die "neuen" Zahlen sind von Dezember 08, also noch im Bereich des Epizentrums von WotLK.
> 
> 2. Wenn man bedenkt dass 11,5 Millionen WoW spielen sollen, warum wurden innerhalb des ersten Monats nur annähernd 4 Millionen Kopien von WotLK verkauft? Davon 2/3 am ersten Tag (2,8 Mio), und 400k an Rückkehrer. Bleiben noch 800k Kopien von WotLK, die weltweit in den Wochen nach release über die Theke gegangen sind. Gibt also knapp 8 Millionen WoW-Spieler ohne WotLK, wenn man's glauben mag.



Auch wenn es nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber WotLK ist z.B. in Asien noch gar nicht verfügbar (BC kam dort auch erst ein Jahr später raus als bei uns). Die Differenz ist also nicht verwunderlich.

Nachtrag: Den anderen Beitrag von dir hab ich wohl übersehen. Hast du eine offizielle Quelle für deine Releaseangaben? Weil nur knapp ein Jahr nach dem BC Release gleich das nächste Addon hinterger für den asiatischen Raum kommt mir komisch vor.


----------



## Nimroth22 (4. Februar 2009)

trippleass schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass nun zu Warhammer-Online endlich die "richtigen" Zahlen auf Druck der Investoren herausgegeben wurden.
> 
> Meine schon im letzten Jahr gemachten Aussagen sind damit eindeutig und ohne Einschränkungen bestätigt worden. Damals hatte man diese Aussagen als "flames" abgetan, aber letztendlich habe ich nur versucht durch frühe Kritik WAR noch eine Zukunft zu verschaffen.
> ...
> ...



Da bin ich aber mal garnicht deiner Meinung ,jeder der das WoW Release mitgemacht hat kann glaube ich bestätigen ,dass der Start von Warhammer bemerkenswert reibungslos verlaufen ist . Klaro, Fehler hier und da sind nun mal leider nicht zu vermeiden es ist aber nun mal eine erstaunlich runde Sache das Spiel.


----------



## celion (4. Februar 2009)

Alith schrieb:


> nur so in den Raum gestellt wie viele Milionnen von 11,5 Mio Accounts sind wohl Chinafarmer?



Und wie viele werden nicht mitgerechnet da sie auf Privatservern spielen?

Hab vor ein paar Tagen wieder mein War- abbo aktiviert und mußte feststellen das die Server im vergleich zum War-release erschreckend leer sind.
Ok.... server wechseln, Char transferiert... Bg angemeldet... nichts passiert.
Openquests alleine machen...wird wohl nix. Nach einer Stunde keinen bock mehr!

Verdammt, hab für 3 Monate bezahlt. Kopf----> Tisch

Mal schaun, vieleicht guck ich im März nochmal rein wenn der Spalter kommt, jedoch erwarte ich nicht zu viel


----------



## Berghammer71 (4. Februar 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Und wie viele werden nicht mitgerechnet da sie auf Privatservern spielen?
> 
> Hab vor ein paar Tagen wieder mein War- abbo aktiviert und mußte feststellen das die Server im vergleich zum War-release erschreckend leer sind.
> Ok.... server wechseln, Char transferiert... Bg angemeldet... nichts passiert.
> ...



LOl.

sagen wa mal.

300000 x 5 Euro = 1,5 Mill. Euro. Klatschen wir mal sinnlos ne Mill (wers glaubt..) bleibt 0,5 Mill Gewinn.
Kaptialverzinsung bringt also 50 Prozent - lass noch mal 10 Prozent für irgendwas rauskloppen bleiben 
40 Prozent. Zählt mir doch mal die Anlagenmöglichkeiten für 40 Prozent PRO MONAT auf.

Tja rechnen rechnen müßt man können...abgesehen davon werden die Abos eher mehr, Wotlk sind ja mittlerweile
einige nicht mehr so begeistert von.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (4. Februar 2009)

Langsam krieg ich aber auch angst wenn das so weiter geht was man hier liest.

Wäre echt schade hab ich das ganze geld umsonst investiert und mein Bär auch noch wieso muss war auch down gehen das dumme ruckeln die müssen das scheiß ruckeln wegmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (4. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Wäre echt schade hab ich das ganze geld umsonst investiert und mein Bär auch noch wieso muss war auch down gehen das dumme ruckeln die müssen das scheiß ruckeln wegmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich musste lachen, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2009)

Realtec schrieb:


> scheiß auf abozahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So muss das sein... Abozahlen sind uninteressant solange man nicht an der Börse spekuliert und mind. ein Server gefüllt ist!


----------



## ravenFlasH (4. Februar 2009)

@WorldBaschor (von der Schreibung mal abgesehen)...

Schon mal einen positiven Beitrag geleistet,der sich dann auch beim ersten Lesen verstehen lässt?
Eher nicht,oder?

Zum Topic:
Ich persönlich hätte auch gedacht,dass es um die ~500.000 Spieler sind,aber die Konkurrenz ist ja bekanntlich groß!

Jedoch könnte War ein paar Spieler mehr verkraften,auch die Wirtschaftskrise macht bei EA nicht Halt.

So soll jeder 9. Mitarbeiter entlassen werden.

Jedoch werden sicherlich in den nächsten Wochen einige Spieler zurückkommen,siehe Patch und Langeweile in WoW,jedoch kommt bald auch wieder Ulduar...


----------



## Pymonte (4. Februar 2009)

Ich mag das Spiel so wie es ist, egal ob mit 300k oder 7mrd Spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es macht echt Laune und unterhält, außerdem gibt sich Mythic viel Mühe die Spieler bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## Athaulf (4. Februar 2009)

Also für Dezember glaub ich die Zahlen unbesehen, war damals nämlich ach mein Eindruck das es weniger werden....
nur hat sich das für mein subjektives empfinden schon wieder geändert... hab am vor kurzem n Twink angefangen und war verwundert, das sogar im t1 wider 
Szenarien aufgehen und rvr gemacht wird... und ich glaub mal eher nich das da nur Twinks rumrennen, so wie manche spielen ^^ 
btw.. ich ab vor kurzem ohne flax nen Destro mit Namen Roxor gesehen... wo der wohl herkommt ;-) 

Also Helmgart ftw und macht euch mal keine sorgen, es werden wieder mehr und wenn erst der Slayer Patch kommt...


----------



## Tiegars (4. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich mag das Spiel so wie es ist, egal ob mit 300k oder 7mrd Spielern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja so egal kanns dir auch ned sein. Um so weniger Spieler umso weniger Entwicklung somit aus für ein Game^^ Obwohl für mich WAR das Nonplusultra ist im PVP Genre.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Brennus Magtus (4. Februar 2009)

Jareidos schrieb:


> Jop, dem kann man nur recht geben(gehöre selber zu den Wiederkehrer). Was mich damals abschreckte waren die Bugs,die nu deutlich weniger sind und die Warteschlange von 30minuten - und WotLK lockte auch^^
> 
> Aber man merkt auch die grösser werdende Anzahl von Spieler. Gestern im T4 auf Erengard 160 Ordis im ORVR und man weiss warum man WAR wieder spielt


Ja war lustig gestern...
man merkt, dass viele Wiederkommen und
auch das die Community in der "Qualität" seit
Dem Wotlk Release besser geworden ist *seitenhieb nach WoW*
Bei uns in der Gilde merkt man es leider nicht...wir sind eine der größten Gilden
des Servers aber nur 5-10 Leute on auch am Wochenende(


----------



## Pymonte (4. Februar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja so egal kanns dir auch ned sein. Um so weniger Spieler umso weniger Entwicklung somit aus für ein Game^^ Obwohl für mich WAR das Nonplusultra ist im PVP Genre.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Naja, schon klar das ich nicht allein zocken möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber denke nicht, das WAR in den nächsten Jahren in den Unrentabilitätsbereich fällt.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Brennus schrieb:


> man merkt, dass viele Wiederkommen und
> auch das die Community in der "Qualität" seit
> Dem Wotlk Release besser geworden ist *seitenhieb nach WoW*


Hätte WAR einen anschauliches und übersichtliches Chat-System wäre es auch da schlimmer *Seitenhieb nach WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Pymonte (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Hätte WAR einen anschauliches und übersichtliches Chat-System wäre es auch da schlimmer *Seitenhieb nach WAR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hatts ja... allerdings sind die Leute, die du meinst, eh nicht schreibfähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Hätte WAR einen anschauliches und übersichtliches Chat-System wäre es auch da schlimmer *Seitenhieb nach WAR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sowas nennt sich in Fachkreisen auch "Idiotenfilter". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, mal im Ernst, wer mit dem WAR-Chat nicht zurecht kommt UND es nicht hinbekommt in einem der diversen Foren mal nach Hilfe zu fragen, auf dessen Kommentare kann die Community wohl gut verzichten.

Wobei ich eh nie eingesehen habe, welchen Zweck dieses System überhaupt erfüllen soll. Wenn ich mit ner Gruppe unterwegs bin und Action ist, dann tippe ich nicht. Das lenkt nur ab. Standard-Chatmakros zwecks Taktik ("Ich brauche Heilung!"/"Bitte mit dem Schaden etwas zurückhalten!"/etc.) sind da das absolute Maximum.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (4. Februar 2009)

Gäste key we need key warhammer geht sonst down wieso bringen die keine keys?


----------



## Rayon (4. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Gäste key we need key warhammer geht sonst down wieso bringen die keine keys?


Weil sie nicht auf dich hören. Oha!


----------



## minimitmit (4. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Gäste key we need key warhammer geht sonst down wieso bringen die keine keys?



weil die erst im maerz kommen.
frag doch sterntaler selber...
und "down" geht nur ein boss in W**, aber net warhammer...


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (4. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Weil sie nicht auf dich hören. Oha!




tja wenn man nich auf mich hört muss man sich auch ich wundern wenn man pleite geht


----------



## Senubirath (4. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie ist es eine schande sich die posts hier durchzulesen... viele sehen es positiv andere nicht aber hey... 300k sind okay... seht auch doch die schlusslichter in der mmo liste an... die leben auch noch... obwohl die weniger haben...

Und Mainstream müssen wir auch nicht werden... das tut generell keinem spiel gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich als Ex- CoH/CoV'ler muss sagen obwohl das spiel weniger spieler hat als war wird viel gemacht... Double XP Weekends... Events... immer neuer content...

War hat den selben weg... mit den vielen events und sachen die durchgehend verbessert werden...


Die leuts die sich aufregen das es unfertig wirkt sollten sich ma vor augen führen das sich die welt auch dreht und vieles unfertig erscheint aber wächst... Würde das spiel mit 100% oder mehr starten wäre es auch net recht...



Was mich wundert ist eigendlich auch die tatsache das viele wow'ler scheinbar angst haben... vor was ist mir zwar net klar... aber vor war sollte man sich nicht fürchten... genauso wenig wie die anderen mmo's... WoW wird der sparten führer bleiben bis Blizz es anderst sieht... und War bleibt in seinem eigenem bereich und erfreut sich somit seine beliebtheit... also liebe wow'ler hört auf zu heulen und hofft das Blizz euch wohlgesonnen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als War spieler bin ich zufrieden mit dem was ich habe... und bekomme... da juckt es mich net das abo zahlen rückläufig sind oder wir noch fehler haben... das ändert sich mit der zeit und mit dem fortschritt der in ein spiel gesteckt wird.

Also leuts... beruhigt euch und macht etwas konstruktives... Die War spieler spielen war und die anderen wo auch immer sie zuahause sind...


----------



## Carthos (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Hätte WAR einen anschauliches und übersichtliches Chat-System wäre es auch da schlimmer *Seitenhieb nach WAR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiß nicht wo dein Problem liegt, aber das Chatsystem funktioniert mitlerweile tadellos.


----------



## Senubirath (4. Februar 2009)

Jop... man kann auch items schon verlinken.... was auch ne gute sache ist XD


----------



## Godfather Himself (5. Februar 2009)

Schlimm,schlimm das alles!!!

800000 verkaufte Spiele und 300000 Abos?

800000 x (einigen wir uns auf 40€?)40€ = 3200000€

300000 x 12,99€ = 3897000€

3897000€ x 5Monate = 19485000€


3200000€ + 19485000€ = 51485000€

hmmmm.... der Spielbetreiber hat also bis jetzt grob geschätzte 50Mio Euro mit War verdient! Oder
für Nostalgiker wie mich 100Mio DM. 

Ich muss gestehen das mich soviel elend doch irgendwie tief betroffen macht!


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

Die entwicklung von warhammer soll 0.6 milljarden us-doller gekostet haben


----------



## Rogar (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Die entwicklung von warhammer soll 0.6 milljarden us-doller gekostet haben



das bezweifle ich sehr stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei dem preis wäre warhammer das neue steckenpferd von EA und sie würden dort keine entwickler kündigen.


----------



## Efgrib (5. Februar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Schlimm,schlimm das alles!!!
> 
> 800000 verkaufte Spiele und 300000 Abos?
> 
> ...




sowas nennt man wohl eine milchmädchenrechnung.
1. fehlen die enwticklunsgkosten (mark jacobs bezifferte die mit 25 mio)
2. fehlen die kosten die ea für promotion etc. hatte, das dürften auch etlich millionen gewesen sein
3. fehlen die laufenden kosten (auch da reden wir net über paar tausend euro)
4. rechnest du ladenpreis = gewinn, wie naiv ist das denn?

du kannst davon ausgehen, das bis jetzt noch net ein müder euro verdient wurde...


----------



## doggystyle (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brech zusammen... 

Mal im Ernst WOrldBasch0R, wie alt bist du?

Dir ist schon klar, dass 0,6 Milliarden = 600 Millionen sind, ja?

Wenn man von den hohen Entwicklungskosten ausgeht, die aktuelle MMO wie AoC oder WAR hatten, kannst du mit dem Geld so an die 15 derartige Spiele entwickeln. Einmal kurz nachdenken kann helfen... wirklich!

Die Umsätze sind schon mehrfach vorgerechnet worden und wenn die 300K Subscriber stabil bleiben, dürfte WAR künftig eines der einträglichsten EA Projekte sein.

Aber hey, klar machen sie das dicht. Server runter und auf 4 Mio im Monat einfach mal geschissen!


----------



## Godfather Himself (5. Februar 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> sowas nennt man wohl eine milchmädchenrechnung.
> 1. fehlen die enwticklunsgkosten (mark jacobs bezifferte die mit 25 mio)
> 2. fehlen die kosten die ea für promotion etc. hatte, das dürften auch etlich millionen gewesen sein
> 3. fehlen die laufenden kosten (auch da reden wir net über paar tausend euro)
> ...



Echt jetzt! Ist ja furchtbar! 

Ok Klugscheißer dann erzähl mal wie die planung im detail ist! Ab welchen Datum müssen sie Gewinn machen!
Und bitte genaue angaben! Danke schonmal im Voraus !


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich brech zusammen...
> ...




hast du schonmal was von mwst gehört?

außerdem noch werbung und der ganze scheiß nein hast du nich nap


----------



## doggystyle (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> hast du schonmal was von mwst gehört?
> 
> außerdem noch werbung und der ganze scheiß nein hast du nich nap



Komm hör auf dich lächerlich zu machen, die zwei letzten Posts haben gereicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. Februar 2009)

nu hör auf ihn zu provozieren sonst wird noch sein account gesperrt. Ich finds immer wieder lustig wie er sich zum klaus macht, er hat schon sowas wie Kultstatus hier...

btt

Ich hab lieber eine kleine und feine Community als die von WoW. 
Blizzard hatte halt den Vorteil das sie sich durch Warcraft ,Starcraft und das Battlenet und dem damit verbundenen E-sport eine recht große Community aufgebaut haben. Hätten sie das alles nicht gehabt wäre WoW sicherlich nicht so erfolgreich geworden.

Und die Anzahl aktiver Abonennten sagt auch nicht viel über die Wirtschaftlichkeit eines Spiels aus. Seht euch Eve Online an, ca 70000 Spieler nur. Ok auf nur einem server,aber dennoch gibt es regelmäßig updates und Erweiterungen. Ein sehr gutes Spiel btw. und zu 90% kiddiefrei.


----------



## Wamboland (5. Februar 2009)

Ich gehe davon aus das wir diesen Trend bei kommenden Spielen öfter sehen werden und will auch darlegen warum. 

Vor WoW gab es eine gezielte Fanbildung, denn der Markt war sehr klein und übersichtlich. Die paar MMORPG Fans die es gab haben sich gründlich über die Spiele informiert und wussten auch das diese mit Fehlern behaftet sein würden. 
DAoC z.b. war alles andere als Fehlerfrei oder fertig, dennoch haben es immer mehr Leute gespielt, denn die wenigen Fans haben ihre Freunde dazu geholt. 

Dann kam WoW und alles wurde anders. 

Innerhalb eines Jahres hat sich der Pool an MMOPRG Spielern knapp verdoppelt. Denn anders als viele Annehmen hat WoW nicht so viele Spieler gekostet, vielmehr sind viele viele neue Spieler aus anderen Bereichen (primär Blizzard Spiele, aber auch aus der LAN Szene, denn sie haben WoW bei WC3 Spielern gesehen usw.).  

Nun haben wir einen ganze anderen Markt, nämlich einen der von Spielern unterschiedlichster (spielerischer) Herkunft bevölkert ist, auf der Suche nach dem neuen heiligen Gral. 

Viele spielen WoW aus Gewohnheit oder eben weil sie auch noch Spaß haben, suchen aber auch nach Alternativen. Diese tauchen seit dem Erfolg von WoW natürlich immer öfter auf, aber nur wenige treffen eben genau den Nerv - oder sind eben einfach unfertig auf den Markt gekommen. 

Tabula Rasa war einfach als SF Spiel nicht so wirklich im Fokus der meisten Spieler und hatte auch schon vorher durch eher schlechte Berichte einen schlechten Stand. 

Age of Conan würde ich als erstes "Opfer" bezeichnen, denn es hatte eine gute PR, viel Blut und Titten und war ab 18, also alles worauf Minderjährige stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Natürlich waren auch die ersten Berichte überaus positiv, denn die ersten 20 Level sind wohl so das Beste auf dem Markt derzeit. Leider fällt es ab 20 immer weiter ab und hatte zudem noch mit vielen ungetesteten Inhalten zu kämpfen (kaum High Level Instanzen die getestet ware, keine Festungsschlachten getestet usw.) --> Daraus folge aber ein sehr guter Verkauf und dann ein schneller Fall. Leider kenne ich keine aktuellen Zahlen, aber ich vermute mal das die noch unter der 300k Marke liegen werden. 

Warhammer ist der nächste Kandidat - extreme PR, große Pre-Launch Fanbasis. Auch hier wären 6 Monate mehr sicherlich nicht schlecht gewesen, wobei einiges (Festungen) sicher dann dennoch ähnliche Probleme bereitet hätte. Dennoch hatten (und haben) sie immer noch Probleme, die aber fast alle eher im Bereich "nervig" denn "game breaking" liegen. Außer die doch ungünstig designten Keeps und Festungen, die ein Angreifen gegen Verteidiger fast unmöglich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch hier gab es extrem gute Verkäufe und dann ein starker Abfall der Zahlen. 

Hier würde ich davon ausgehen das viele "Sucher" sich diese Spiele geholt haben, oft evtl. auch ohne genaue Informationen zu haben ("Welche Inis gibts denn?" - "Wie nur die? - und sonst?"). Dann kommen dazu die "Springer" die sich eh jedes neue MMOPRPG anschauen und den Probemonat spielen und dann evtl. wieder bei ihrem alten Spiel landen. 

Nicht außer acht lassen sollte man das Timing von Blizzard, denn die haben BC erst released als der Termin von Herr der Ringe fest stand und auch bei WotLK haben sie das ganze perfekt geplant getimed. Viele werden nach ihrem Probemonat zurück zu WoW und dem neuen Add-On gegangen sein - aber einige sind auch schon wieder zu WAR gekommen danach. 

Ähnliches wird bei Aion passieren, das derzeit für den EU Markt schwer einzuschätzen sein wird, aber auch nach dem ersten Monat einen starken Einbruch verzeichnen wird, eben aus den oben genannten Gründen. 


Dennoch sind 1,2 Mio. (oder 800.000 was auch immer) verkaufte Exemplare ein sehr gutes Ergebnis und auch die 300.000 Abonnenten sind wirtschaftlich gesehen ein sauberer Wert. Wenn man WoW mal außen vor lässt, dann spielen die meisten MMORPGs (P2P) in der westlichen Welt in einer Liga von 300k-20k Spielern. Somit gehört WAR in jedem Fall zur "Elite" dieser Spiele (was die Zahlen angeht - über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten^^).

Daher sind Kommentare wie "boah nur 300k? Die schalten die Server in 6 Monaten sicher ab!!" mehr als unangebracht.


----------



## Wamboland (5. Februar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Echt jetzt! Ist ja furchtbar!
> 
> Ok Klugscheißer dann erzähl mal wie die planung im detail ist! Ab welchen Datum müssen sie Gewinn machen!
> Und bitte genaue angaben! Danke schonmal im Voraus !



Genau? -- Kann niemand, aber die Zahlen da oben sind eben eher der Umsatz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.000.000 (feiner wert zwischen dem 1,2 und 0,8) x 15$ (kann man als Gewinn Wert bei 40€ denke ich gut nehmen) = 15.000.000 $

3 Monate Laufzeit @ 300.000 Subs (wobei es wohl eher mehr waren, aber wir wollen ja lieber kleine Brötchen backen) bei einem "Gewinn" (abzüglich der laufenden Kosten für CS, Technik, Weiterentwicklung) von ca. 4$/mtl. 

300.000 x 4 = 1.200.000 $/mtl. 

=> 3.600.000 in den ersten 3 Monaten. 

Macht einen groben Gewinn von 18.600.000 $. 

Das bedeutet wenn wir die oben erwähnten (und realistischen) 25 Mio. $ nehmen, das derzeit 6,4 Mio. $ fehlen bis man die bisher investierten Gelder raus hat. 

Daraus können wir grob hochrechnen das es noch 5,3 Monate bei gleichbleibendem Kundenstamm braucht bis sich das ganze amortisiert hat. 

Lustig das wir zufällig vor ein paar Tagen einen 5 Monats-Fahrplan bekommen haben ... ehrlich .. was ein Zufall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gehen wir davon aus das die Zahlen sinken, so würden sie dennoch in wohl max. 8 Monaten alles raus haben .. jeder Monat den die Server dann noch laufen ist bares Geld. 

Und weißt du was dann kommt? - Ein Add-On .. in 8 Monaten auf jeden Fall .. +/- 2 Monate vielleicht. Dieses lustige Ding wird rein über die monatlichen Gebühren entwickelt und bringt pro verkaufter Einheit (evtl. sogar Rückkehrer, Neuneinsteiger) dann ca. 6-10$ ein und das locker .. wenn da die Gewinnspanne nicht sogar deutlich höher ist. Wenn sie die 300k dann immer noch haben und 70% davon das Add-on kaufen (vermutlich eher mehr wenn "Must-Have" Content enthält), dann wären das nochmal ca. 1,6 Mio. $ ... "einfach so".

Sicherlich sind die Zahlen nicht alle korrekt, aber dürften dennoch recht realistisch sein. Außerdem zeigen sie auch warum dieses Genre so beliebt ist, denn selbst mit einem "guten" Kundenstamm von 150.000 kann man gut damit arbeiten, denn man kann Erweiterungen direkt von den Gebühren finanzieren und ist nicht von den max. Verkäufen abhängig - und ab da fängt dann das Geld machen wirklich an. 

Dennoch ist natürlich auch meine Aufstellung eine "Milchmädchenrechnung", da viele Faktoren nicht beachtet werden. 

Aber um auf deine Forderung zurückzukommen ... Juli/August, da sollte WAR komplett finanziert sein und das Geld machen kann beginnen. Daher wird nun eben auch viel gemacht (off. Foren, Berichte was in dieser Zeit zu erwarten ist usw.).


----------



## Pacster (5. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Man muss nur die Threads hier im WAR-Forum beobachten, jeden Tag ein neuer Rückkehrs-Thread mit denselben Fragen..So viele auch für WotLK gegangen sind, es kommen schon welche wieder zurück.
> Hauptsache mein Server ist voll und man kennt sich, wenn man sich in den BGs/ im ORVR antrifft und kann hinterher so richtig schön über den Gegner lästern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo...das sind die Spieler, denen WoW immer wieder zu langweilig wird. Mit 3.1(Ulduar) sind sie dann wieder für 2 Monate bei WoW...etc.


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Jo...das sind die Spieler, denen WoW immer wieder zu langweilig wird. Mit 3.1(Ulduar) sind sie dann wieder für 2 Monate bei WoW...etc.




Naja ...hauptsache ist doch man hat Spaß .Punkt.


----------



## Astravall (5. Februar 2009)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Genau? -- Kann niemand, aber die Zahlen da oben sind eben eher der Umsatz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gut dass ihr die Kalkulation von Mythic/EA so genau kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ist doch lächerlich. Echt. Mir macht Warhammer Online einen Heiden Spaß. Und wirtschaftlich gesehen ist auch Warhammer keine Pleite wie das hier versucht wird darzustellen -.-. Hier von irgendwelchen Hypotetischen Zahlen auszugehen ist doch lächerlich da kann ich mir alles hinrechnen so wie ich es brauche -.- . Ich glaube kaum dass viele MMORPGs mehr Abbos haben. WoW ist und bleibt ein Ausreißer und hat das seiner großen WarCraft Fangemeinde zu verdanken.

MfG Michael


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Warten wir doch einfach mal den nächsten Quartalsbericht ab.
Ich denke, dass die Abonnenten Zahl weiter abnehmen wird, wenn auch nicht viel. Und dann kann man darüber diskutieren, ob WAR Zukunft hat oder nicht.

Dieser Quartalsbericht ist auf jeden Fall bitter für Mythic, da kann man es drehen und wenden wie man will. Weniger als jeder Zweite hat Spaß am Spiel bzw. wurde durch Performanceprobleme vergrault. Gute Ausbeute ist anders...


----------



## Rayon (5. Februar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Wie gut dass ihr die Kalkulation von Mythic/EA so genau kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


How true..


----------



## Enos (5. Februar 2009)

hm 300000 Leute find ich aber Arg wenig für so ein spiel..Aber na gut ich Hoffe die halten sich mit den paar Leuten..

Schade das viele gegangen sind wegen den Performanceprobleme die es gibt im Game..


----------



## Schwartenmaster (5. Februar 2009)

Abwarten.
Bald kommen die Russen ja auch noch dazu.


----------



## Tiegars (5. Februar 2009)

Schwartenmaster schrieb:


> Abwarten.
> Bald kommen die Russen ja auch noch dazu.


Naja ein Teil vom Kuchen wird aber auch nach AOC wandern weil die auch in Polen und Russland expanideren^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Rorgak (5. Februar 2009)

Ach Leute was für Sorgen habt ihr denn alle. Mythic hat in den nächsten Monaten viel angekündigt (Events, 2Klassen....) das Spiel läuft stabil, kleine Macken gibts noch aber was solls, man sollte bedenken wie jung WAR ist.

Es hat großes Potential und es wird daran gearbeitet! Ja das ist ein großes Plus, es tut sich was. Außerdem sind die 11 Millionen Fliegen die um die XXXXXXX kreisen ja nicht unbedingt das was man sich als Vorbild wählen sollte ;-)

@LoD_Lari: Nun ja WoW vergrault täglich mehr Spieler! Aber das ist mir eigentlich egal. Es ist so wie viele sagen es macht Spaß, deswegen Spiele ich. Und persönlich denke ich das der Slayer / Spalta den ein oder anderen wieder zurückholen.


----------



## Zukurio (5. Februar 2009)

KA ob das reicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke es werden wieder mehr werden die spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hillka (5. Februar 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Ach Leute was für Sorgen habt ihr denn alle. Mythic hat in den nächsten Monaten viel angekündigt (Events, 2Klassen....) das Spiel läuft stabil, kleine Macken gibts noch aber was solls, man sollte bedenken wie jung WAR ist.
> 
> Es hat großes Potential und es wird daran gearbeitet! Ja das ist ein großes Plus, es tut sich was. Außerdem sind die 11 Millionen Fliegen die um die XXXXXXX kreisen ja nicht unbedingt das was man sich als Vorbild wählen sollte ;-)
> 
> @LoD_Lari: Nun ja WoW vergrault täglich mehr Spieler! Aber das ist mir eigentlich egal. Es ist so wie viele sagen es macht Spaß, deswegen Spiele ich. Und persönlich denke ich das der Slayer / Spalta den ein oder anderen wieder zurückholen.




Hi

So sehe ich das auch.......................Und wer nicht von WoW zurück kommt-------------->auch gut.
Sind doch eh die ,die hier rumstänkern.
Wenn ich mich daran erinnere wie oft EQ2 schon tod gesagt wurde ..............dann sehe ich bei den 300000 überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Garet Jax (5. Februar 2009)

Besteht eigetlich das Ganze Forum aus Wirtschaftswissenschaftlern, Selbstständigen und promovierten Ökonomen?
Zwischen die ganzen Pseudo-Wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Berichten hier mal einer von Onlinekosten.de

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/33...cht-massiv-Jobs


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich grad ein Déjà vu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garet Jax (5. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich grad ein Déjà vu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falls das schonmal gepostet wurde, entschuldigung - aber 11 Seiten Zahlen und Spekulationen durchlesen? Nein danke....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Februar 2009)

Ich meine eher bei dem Thema. Fast das gleiche hat man bei den Quartalsberichten zu AoC auch gelesen.

Die eine Partei: "Buh, LoL, Flop" die andere Partei "Yea, Geil, Perfekt". Aber ich glaub das ist normal so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (5. Februar 2009)

Garet schrieb:


> Besteht eigetlich das Ganze Forum aus Wirtschaftswissenschaftlern, Selbstständigen und promovierten Ökonomen?
> Zwischen die ganzen Pseudo-Wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Berichten hier mal einer von Onlinekosten.de
> 
> http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/33...cht-massiv-Jobs



Schon bekannt. EA entlässt Mitarbeiter, weil sie den Erfolg der Nintendo Wii unterschätzt haben - als könnten diese etwas dafür. Lieber mal ganz oben anfangen auszumisten..

Meldung von gestern: So wie sie es jetzt bei Mythic gerüchteweise machen wollen.


----------



## Lunafire (5. Februar 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> sowas nennt man wohl eine milchmädchenrechnung.
> 1. fehlen die enwticklunsgkosten (mark jacobs bezifferte die mit 25 mio)
> 2. fehlen die kosten die ea für promotion etc. hatte, das dürften auch etlich millionen gewesen sein
> 3. fehlen die laufenden kosten (auch da reden wir net über paar tausend euro)
> ...




Wenn du davon ausgehst, das die bis jetzt noch keinen Gewinn gemacht haben, bist du selber ziemlich naiv.


----------



## Tiegars (5. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich meine eher bei dem Thema. Fast das gleiche hat man bei den Quartalsberichten zu AoC auch gelesen.
> 
> Die eine Partei: "Buh, LoL, Flop" die andere Partei "Yea, Geil, Perfekt". Aber ich glaub das ist normal so.
> 
> ...


Heheh jupp. Und AOC gibts immer noch. Somit wirds auch WAR lange geben.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Maguerita (5. Februar 2009)

Faszinierend ist es doch eher, dass hier relativ flamefrei, mit paar Ausnahmen, spekuliert wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Ich wäre auch nicht böse, wenn es nur noch 5 Server geben würde: 1 ORvR, 1 RP und 3 Normale Server. Es wäre dann noch viel mehr los , allerdings müsste dann die Server wesentlich stabiler werden, damit sie die Massen aushalten und nicht ständig ruckeln oder abstürzen. Ich spiele auch seit Release auf Helmgart und habe jetzt erst wieder angefangen zu twinken, über  nicht aufgehende Szenarien, mangelndes ORvR  und PQs in den unteren Tiers kann ich mich nicht beschweren, wahrscheinlich habe ich auch nur Glück, außerdem wird ja hier auch sehr viel für Helmgart (Helmgart braucht dich!!!) geworben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zaratres (5. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Faszinierend ist es doch eher, dass hier relativ flamefrei, mit paar Ausnahmen, spekuliert wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erengrad is der einzieg richtige sever : war is everywher on ERENGRAD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2009)

Lunafire schrieb:


> Wenn du davon ausgehst, das die bis jetzt noch keinen Gewinn gemacht haben, bist du selber ziemlich naiv.



Nein, ich denke auch nicht dass sie bisher Gewinn gemacht haben. Warum? Hier wird teilweise mit 40 Euro pro Packung gerechnet. Alleine die Tatsache, dass jeder Händler die Packungen sicher nicht für lau in seine Regale stellt, weil der auch seine Kosten decken muss sowie möglichst dran verdienen will, müsste schon eine kleine Glühbirne über dem Kopf ausreichen, dass man niemals den Verkaufspreis als vollen Gewinn EA und Mythic zurechnen kann. Und es gibt noch andere Faktoren als diese.

Die Entwicklung von WAR hat auch einiges gekostet, das muss erst mal wieder eingespielt werden. Das hat sich sicher noch nicht wieder amortisiert, erst wenn die Einnahmen die bisherigen Kosten gedeckt haben und die kommenden laufenden Kosten decken kann, geht es in die Gewinnzone, wo man sagen kann das Spiel ist rentabel für EA und Mythic. Der Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach noch nicht erreicht, ich zweifel allerdings auch nicht daran dass dieser mittelfristig erreicht wird.

300.000 sind ein planbare Zahl. Mit diesen kann man mehr oder weniger rechnen. Die Zahlen werden nicht mehr großartig sinken oder steigen (Für die, die kommen gehen wieder andere), höchstens durch Release in anderen Regionen. Die lasse ich derzeit aber mal außen vor.

Gerade zu letztem Punkt finde ich es nach wie vor amüsant, wie einige behaupten, dass die Abozahlen ja sicher weiter steigen werden, weil viele mit WotLK unzufrieden sind. Niemand garantiert, dass die zu WAR wechseln. Der MMO Markt ist mittlerweile so breit gefächert. Und wem das PvE in WoW derzeit zu langweilig ist (und darum geht es den meisten) wird sicherlich nicht ein PvP-Spiel als ernsthafte Alternative in Betracht ziehen, der geht eher zu HdRO oder schaut sich EQ2 an. Und bei WAR? Wird es auch einige geben die - obwohl sie jetzt noch zu den 300.000 gehören - mal was anderes ausprobieren weil es ihnen langweilig geworden ist. Das ist ein völlig normaler Vorgang.


----------



## TheONE§ (5. Februar 2009)

jo, was bringen nochsoviele glueckliche mitabonnenten(zahlen), wenn man sich selber beim spielen langweilt? ich wuerd mal lockerbleiben und das spielen was einem spass macht.

totgesagte leben laenger...(1e mark ins frasenschwein).


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (5. Februar 2009)

Da ja in den nächsten Monaten(ich glaube schon März) die Probe-version kommt, werden sich bestimmt noch einige, warscheinlich auch nicht grad wenige von WAR überzeugen lassen. Und die WoW spieler, die evtl. zu WAR wechseln, wechseln bestimmt nicht wegen dem PvE, sondern eher wegen dem PvP. Wenn denen PvE in in WoW zu langweilig ist, werden die bei WAR warscheinlich nicht viel glücklicher. 
Naja, wie auch immer. 300.000 Spieler ist meiner Meinung nach eine recht gute Zahl. Wenn diese noch steigt ist es super, wenn nicht, können wir auch nichts dran ändern. In beiden Fällen müssen wir sowieso abwarten was EA/Mythic weiteres machen


----------



## Ascían (5. Februar 2009)

Mark schrieb:
			
		

> LOL. If all those loses were due to us, we'd be shut down. Of course, we would have also spent more on WAR than any MMO in history.  FYI, they're not.
> 
> Mark
> 
> *P.S. Because not everything that I hoped to talk about was in the earnings call (they had other things to talk about obviously), I'm waiting on guidance from corporate to see if I can add a few additional bit of information that weren't contained in the call before I write a longer post than this.*



Offensichtlich hat EA Mythic ein wenig übergangen bei der Veröffentlichung..

Mbj betont außerdem nochmals, dass die Verluste von EA nichts mit WAR zu tun haben, und die Entwicklungskosten von WAR bei weitem nicht so hoch lagen wie von Firmenexternen eingeschätzt.

Quelle: WarhammerAlliance.com


----------



## Yronnyn (5. Februar 2009)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Da ja in den nächsten Monaten(ich glaube schon März) die Probe-version kommt, ...



Woher nimmst du solche informationen? Es gibt dazu noch nichts offizelles.

Gruß


----------



## Long_Wolf (5. Februar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Gerade zu letztem Punkt finde ich es nach wie vor amüsant, wie einige behaupten, dass die Abozahlen ja sicher weiter steigen werden, weil viele mit WotLK unzufrieden sind. Niemand garantiert, dass die zu WAR wechseln. Der MMO Markt ist mittlerweile so breit gefächert. Und wem das PvE in WoW derzeit zu langweilig ist (und darum geht es den meisten) wird sicherlich nicht ein PvP-Spiel als ernsthafte Alternative in Betracht ziehen, der geht eher zu HdRO oder schaut sich EQ2 an.


Nichts gegen dich aber wenn du genau weisst warum den meisten WoW langsam zu öde wird und warum die wechseln solltest du dich bei Blizzard mit deiner Kristallkugel melden und ihnen sagen wieviel Gehalt sie dir zahlen werden...

Fakt ist das sehr viele WoW-Spieler bei WAR reingschnuppert haben, zumeist die mit einem starken PvP Hintergrund (persönliche Erfahrungen).  Das viele von denen trotzdem bei WOtLK reinschnuppern würden war absehrbar....und bei den Anfangsschwierigkeiten die WAR mit der Performance, dem Chat usw usw hatte, war auch klar das etliche den ACC einfrieren. Tagtäglich jedoch seh ich hier einen Thread der von einem Rückkehrer stammt der fragt was sich getan hat und der nach eingehender Beratung sagt er wird nochmal antesten was nun Sache ist. Ich glaube niemand wird dagegen argumentieren das für jeden Thread der zu dem Thema geschrieben wird, nicht nur ein Spieler zurückkommmt. Und viele von denen erwähnen selbst das sie WOtLK angetetstet haben und das es ihnen nicht gefiel...   



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Und bei WAR? Wird es auch einige geben die - obwohl sie jetzt noch zu den 300.000 gehören - mal was anderes ausprobieren weil es ihnen langweilig geworden ist. Das ist ein völlig normaler Vorgang.



Richtig, ist es. Es ist aber ebenso normal das sich im Laufe der Zeit die Spielerzahlen langsam aber sicher erhöhen solange das Spiel noch brandneu ist, sich dann stabilisieren und bei Addons die neue Tendenz anzeigen (Ab-oder Zuwanderung), um schliesslich langsam aber sicher abzusinken bis das MMO nur noch von den hartgesottensten Fans gespielt wird.

Und im Moment IST das Spiel noch brandneu...


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich aber wenn du genau weisst warum den meisten WoW langsam zu öde wird und warum die wechseln solltest du dich bei Blizzard mit deiner Kristallkugel melden und ihnen sagen wieviel Gehalt sie dir zahlen werden...



Wie du an meiner Siganatur erkennen kannst, spiele ich (und das seit 4 Jahren) WoW und bekomme so einiges mit. Momentan ist es so, dass überwiegend der lasche PvE Content bemängelt wird. Welchen Sinn sollte es also haben, dass viele den Uludar-Patch abwarten wollen, der PvP technisch überhaupt nichts neues bringt? Da kann man von ausgehen, dass es den meisten aktuell um das PvE geht, welches der Grund der Unzufriedenheit ist, und wir sind uns ja einig, dass WAR da die sinnfreieste Alternative darstellt. 



> Fakt ist das sehr viele WoW-Spieler bei WAR reingschnuppert haben, zumeist die mit einem starken PvP Hintergrund (persönliche Erfahrungen).  Das viele von denen trotzdem bei WOtLK reinschnuppern würden war absehrbar....und bei den Anfangsschwierigkeiten die WAR mit der Performance, dem Chat usw usw hatte, war auch klar das etliche den ACC einfrieren. Tagtäglich jedoch seh ich hier einen Thread der von einem Rückkehrer stammt der fragt was sich getan hat und der nach eingehender Beratung sagt er wird nochmal antesten was nun Sache ist. Ich glaube niemand wird dagegen argumentieren das für jeden Thread der zu dem Thema geschrieben wird, nicht nur ein Spieler zurückkommmt. Und viele von denen erwähnen selbst das sie WOtLK angetetstet haben und das es ihnen nicht gefiel...



Wieso absehbar? Wer zu WAR gewechselt ist, weil ihm das PvP bei WoW nicht mehr zusagte, der hatte meiner Meinung nach mit WotLK keinen Grund zu WoW zurückzukehren. Nur die hartgesottesten Fanboys sahen in dem Addon DIE PvP-Verbesserung, jedem normal nachdenkendem war eigentlich klar, dass es lediglich PvE mäßig eine bessere Richtung einschlägt (und das tut es bis zu dem Raidcontent). Aber nicht im PvP, den ich in WOW persönlich als netten Zeitvertreib ansehe. Wer sich trotzdem das Addon angeschaut hat, kann m.E. mit WAR auch nicht zu 100% zufrieden gewesen sein. Denn dann hätte mich WoW da lecken können wo die Sonne nicht scheint...
Wegen der Porbleme bie WAR aufgehört? Dann wäre der WAR-Account eingefroren geblieben und gut. Es gibt ja keinen Zwang dann unbedingt WoW spielen zu MÜSSEN, wenn nichts anderes da ist.

Ich hab WAR in der Beta gespielt und auch per Frühstarter losgelegt. Ich hab drei Chars um die Level 16 gespielt, teilweise sogar eine nette Gilde gehabt (die übrigens alle von EQ2 kamen), aber der Funke wollte bei mir nicht überspringen. Anfang Dezember lief mein Abo aus. Momentan verspüre ich nicht das Bedürfnis zurück zu kehren. Natürlich kann ich nicht für alle sprechen, aber von den Leuten die ich von meinem Server kenne und WAR gespielt haben, hat kein einziger zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt vor WAR nochmal anzutesten.

Zu guter letzt heisst jeder Rückkehrer ja nicht, dass er damit endgültig bleibt. Möglicherweise bemerkt er, dass die Gründe wieso er das Spiel verlassen hat noch existent sind. Und schon ist er wieder weg.



> Richtig, ist es. Es ist aber ebenso normal das sich im Laufe der Zeit die Spielerzahlen langsam aber sicher erhöhen solange das Spiel noch brandneu ist, sich dann stabilisieren und bei Addons die neue Tendenz anzeigen (Ab-oder Zuwanderung), um schliesslich langsam aber sicher abzusinken bis das MMO nur noch von den hartgesottensten Fans gespielt wird.
> 
> Und im Moment IST das Spiel noch brandneu...



Naja, einigen wir uns auf neu und nicht brandneu. Da lohnt es sich eigentlich eher den Vergleich mit AoC zu Rate zu ziehen, welches ja auch "nur" einige Monate zuvor auf den Markt kam. Haben sich da die Spielerzahlen signifikant erhöht? Laut meinen letzten Infos nicht. Müssen sie ja auch nicht. Bei WoW ist es doch auch nur so, weil sie ständig neue Märkte erschließen. Ist doch kein Zufall, das WAR und auch AoC nun ebenfalls diesen Weg gehen. WoW unterliegt aber auch den selben Gesetzen, Spieler kommen und Spieler gehen. Einzig das Marketing von Blizzard schafft es, dass die Waage zugunsten des leichten Zuwachses ausschlägt. Da wiederum wundere ich mich, wieso EA sein Potential nicht ausnutzt, die das ebenso wie Bliizard könnten um WAR präsenter in der Welt zu platzieren.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> http://news.ea.com/portal/site/ea/index.js...amp;newsLang=en
> 
> So nun sind sie offiziell, Warhammer Online hat im moment 300.000 aktive Accounts, fahren wir nun also mit der üblichen Prozedur fort........
> 
> /discuss



Wozu? WAR hat sich erledigt, oder um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: WAR war mal...

Wenn der PvP de facto nur aus zergen besteht, kann man auch bei WoW bleiben, da gibt's dann wenigstens coole Qs (in Northrend zumindst) und wirklich tolle Inis. Das alles ist so verdammt schade, denn Warhammer hat immer noch das beste Spieluniversum und die allerbeste Hintergrundgeschichte.


----------



## Vagav (5. Februar 2009)

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/02/04/rumor-mo...gners-affected/

60 - 130 Entwickler! von WAR werden entlassen. Ob das dem Spiel gut tun wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Echt Schade das auch hier EA seinen schlechten Ruf wieder gerecht wird.


----------



## Ascían (5. Februar 2009)

Im Gegensatz zu der Katastrophe AoC völlig unbegründeter Schwund..wird seine Gründe in WotLK haben, dort ists aber auch mau, also kommen ja evtl welche wieder. Wenn Blizz weiter darauf zählen kann, dass seine Fans alles in Grund und Boden flamen was nichts mit WoW zu tun hat, dann brauchen sie in Zukunft gar keinen Content mehr adden (machen sie ja eh schon weniger als Turbine/Mythic), die Leute spielens ja sowieso nur noch weil sie schon soviel Zeit investiert haben.

Edit: @ Technocrat

Da du so selbst von hartgesottenen WoW-Spielern als übermäßig versteifter Fanboi bezeichnet wirst, kann man dich sowieso nicht ernst nehmen - get a life.


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Das sind nur Gerüchte... Es gehen bestimmt welche, aber 60 - 130... das glaube ich nicht.

Edit: @ Ascian
Also ich seh hier niemanden WAR flamen, lediglich verschiedene Sichtweisen. Und selbst Technocrat hat in Punkten recht, auch als "hartgesottener Fanboy".


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Einzig das Marketing von Blizzard schafft es, dass die Waage zugunsten des leichten Zuwachses ausschlägt. Da wiederum wundere ich mich, wieso EA sein Potential nicht ausnutzt, die das ebenso wie Bliizard könnten um WAR präsenter in der Welt zu platzieren.



Sorry, aber das ist quatsch. Marketing kann immer nur kurzfristig was reißen, langfristig kommt immer die wahre Qualität zum tragen, wenn immer mehr Kunden die Qualität einer Ware aus erster Hand erfahren. Ging mir auch bei WAR so - tolles Universum, gute Graphik, WAR is coming, klasse! Bloss das Mythik dann kein Anzahl-Balancing zwischen den Parteien hinkriegte (fatal bei Open RvR) und die Schlachten mit reinem zergen zu gewinnen waren machten das Spiel schnarchlangweilig.  Und das sprach sich eben rum...

Wenn Blizzards Spiel sich seit 4 Jahren hält, kennt es jeder, zumindest von Ruf her. Wenn es so langweilig wäre, wie WAR, stünde es sogar noch schlechter da, da der Hintergrund deutlich schwächer ist und somit auch nicht soviele Fans anzieht.


----------



## Ascían (5. Februar 2009)

Vagav schrieb:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2009/02/04/rumor-mo...gners-affected/
> 
> 60 - 130 Entwickler! von WAR werden entlassen. Ob das dem Spiel gut tun wird
> 
> ...



Antwort von MBJ - hat nichts mit aktuellen Entwicklungen zu tun, einige befristete Verträge laufen aus und das künstlich aufgeblähte Release-Team wird auf Dauerbetrieb zurechtgeschrumpft.


----------



## Mikehoof (5. Februar 2009)

Entlassungen sind leider im Moment überall in Mode aber Firmen wie Otto, EA und THQ verschwinden deshalb nicht. In meiner Gilde waren gestern soviele Leute on wie schon lange nicht mehr und in der Ally war es ähnlich.

Laßt uns einfach in Ruhe spielen in geht ins WoW Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzards Spiel sich seit 4 Jahren hält, kennt es jeder, zumindest von Ruf her. Wenn es so langweilig wäre, wie WAR, stünde es sogar noch schlechter da, da der Hintergrund deutlich schwächer ist und somit auch nicht soviele Fans anzieht.



sry, aber du moechtest es wohl doch hoeren...ich fand wotlk zum schnarchen und hab ueber weihnachten bis heute lieber hdro gespielt.

zu den entlassungszahlen von entwicklern...nicht bange machen lassen. eine entschlankung hat auch auch immer was gutes, grade im fruehjahr.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu der Katastrophe AoC völlig unbegründeter Schwund..wird seine Gründe in WotLK haben, dort ists aber auch mau, also kommen ja evtl welche wieder. Wenn Blizz weiter darauf zählen kann, dass seine Fans alles in Grund und Boden flamen was nichts mit WoW zu tun hat, dann brauchen sie in Zukunft gar keinen Content mehr adden (machen sie ja eh schon weniger als Turbine/Mythic), die Leute spielens ja sowieso nur noch weil sie schon soviel Zeit investiert haben.



Nun bin ich neugierig, welcher Content wurde bisher in WAR neu eingebaut (und ich rede nicht von den nachgelieferten Karrieren, die eigentlich zu Beginn drin sein sollten).

Dein letztes Argument kann aber nicht stimmen, denn die Zeit die man investierte wird quasi mit jedem Addon wertlos. Wäre also ein perfekter Zeitpunk um loszulassen.


----------



## Jareidos (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist quatsch. Marketing kann immer nur kurzfristig was reißen, langfristig kommt immer die wahre Qualität zum tragen, wenn immer mehr Kunden die Qualität einer Ware aus erster Hand erfahren. Ging mir auch bei WAR so - tolles Universum, gute Graphik, WAR is coming, klasse! Bloss das Mythik dann kein Anzahl-Balancing zwischen den Parteien hinkriegte (fatal bei Open RvR) und die Schlachten mit reinem zergen zu gewinnen waren machten das Spiel schnarchlangweilig.  Und das sprach sich eben rum...
> 
> Wenn Blizzards Spiel sich seit 4 Jahren hält, kennt es jeder, zumindest von Ruf her. Wenn es so langweilig wäre, wie WAR, stünde es sogar noch schlechter da, da der Hintergrund deutlich schwächer ist und somit auch nicht soviele Fans anzieht.



WAR ist nicht langweilig. Es hängt vom Geschmack der Person ab - nur weil du es langweilig findest heisst es nit das es 100% so ist. Und falls es dir noch nit aufgefallen ist - es wird noch immer an WAR weiterentwickelt und verbessert.

Ich z.b. hab WotLK 2 Monate gespielt und dann wars wieder zu öde und bin lieber zu WAR zurückgekehrt(obwohl ich eigentlich PVE-Spieler bin,aber das ORVR ist einfach zu geil)


----------



## Lunafire (5. Februar 2009)

Ich bezweifel sehr das die Abozahlen noch einmal deutlich steigen werden.

Eher im Gegenteil sie werden stagnieren oder weiter sinken bis sie sich auf eine Zahl einpendelt die der hmm sagen wir mal Hardcore Gamer entspricht. (schlechter Begriff mir fällt nichts besseres ein)


Es kommen einfach zuviele neue Spiele raus in diesem Jahr, grade im PvP Sektor der ja im Vergleich zum PvE/Farm Sektor deutlich geringer ist.


Darkfall, Aion werden auch nochmal an den Spielerzahlen von Warhammer knabbern.


Ich sehe es bei mir und meiner Freundin, wir spielen war "nur" noch weil es schon einfach ist mal einzuloggen ohne was zu verpassen. Kein Itemstress wie in WoW und Co.

Wir loggen ein, wenn wir Bock haben gehen wir in eine Ini oder machen RvR und wenn wir mal 5 Tage nicht online waren geht die Welt nicht unter.

(In WoW hatten wir gleich endlos DKP verloren)


Das hat natürlich auch einen Nachteil.  Es fehlt ein wenig der Reiz einzuloggen. Sollte also etwas kommen was wirklich nett aussieht (evtl Aion oder später DC Univers online) wären wohl weg.


----------



## Yronnyn (5. Februar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Nun bin ich neugierig, welcher Content wurde bisher in WAR neu eingebaut (und ich rede nicht von den nachgelieferten Karrieren, die eigentlich zu Beginn drin sein sollten).
> 
> Dein letztes Argument kann aber nicht stimmen, denn die Zeit die man investierte wird quasi mit jedem Addon wertlos. Wäre also ein perfekter Zeitpunk um loszulassen.



Welchen Content hat Blizzard nach 4 Monaten in WoW nachgeliefert?
2 Karrieren sind da doch schon beachtlich.

Gruß


----------



## Lunafire (5. Februar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Nun bin ich neugierig, welcher Content wurde bisher in WAR neu eingebaut (und ich rede nicht von den nachgelieferten Karrieren, die eigentlich zu Beginn drin sein sollten).
> 
> Dein letztes Argument kann aber nicht stimmen, denn die Zeit die man investierte wird quasi mit jedem Addon wertlos. Wäre also ein perfekter Zeitpunk um loszulassen.





Sorry für Doppelpost aber wollte die Topics getrennt halten.


Das ist auch etwas was mir negativ aufgestossen ist. Im letzten Grabbag.

Mythic tut so, als ob es was tolles ist, das sie jetzt 4 Karrieren nachgeschoben haben. Er schreibt das es noch kein anderes MMO gab wo dies passiert ist kostenfrei.   

Sorry, aber diese 4 Klassen sollten eh von Beginn an drin sein, und es fehlen immer noch 2 Hauptstädte. 
Jetzt so zu tun als ob sie Geschenke verteilen is schon echt bischen peinlich.


Muss trotzdem sagen das ich es gut finde, das sie relativ viel fixen und patchen. Allerdings hat das natürlich einen Grund, weil einfach viel fehlt oder nicht läuft wie es sollte.


----------



## Peithon (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist quatsch. Marketing kann immer nur kurzfristig was reißen, langfristig kommt immer die wahre Qualität zum tragen, wenn immer mehr Kunden die Qualität einer Ware aus erster Hand erfahren. Ging mir auch bei WAR so - tolles Universum, gute Graphik, WAR is coming, klasse! Bloss das Mythik dann kein Anzahl-Balancing zwischen den Parteien hinkriegte (fatal bei Open RvR) und die Schlachten mit reinem zergen zu gewinnen waren machten das Spiel schnarchlangweilig.  Und das sprach sich eben rum...
> 
> Wenn Blizzards Spiel sich seit 4 Jahren hält, kennt es jeder, zumindest von Ruf her. Wenn es so langweilig wäre, wie WAR, stünde es sogar noch schlechter da, da der Hintergrund deutlich schwächer ist und somit auch nicht soviele Fans anzieht.



WoW hatte aber auch seine Fans durch die drei RTS-Teile, die damals wirklich Vorreiter des Genres waren. Davon ist bei WoW natürlich nicht viel über geblieben. Aber was mich wundert bzw. was ich feststelle ist, dass Leute einfach von WAR wegbleiben. Als wir mit Leuten aus unserer Gilde von Egrimm auf Averland gewechselt sind und eine neue Gilde aufgemacht haben, waren etwa so 10 Leute an den ersten Wochenenden online. 

Vor zwei Wochen waren es gerade mal noch drei. Einer ist aus der Gilde gegangen und hat mir geschrieben, dass er sein Abo nicht verlängert. Die Restlichen haben ihre alten Zerstörungs-Chars auch nicht angerührt. Da bleibt eigentlich nur die Vermutung, dass die aufgehört haben. 

Ähnlich habe ich das bei unserer potentiellen Allianzgilde beobachtet. Da waren nicht mal 3 Leute online, obwohl die sogar noch einpaar Leute mehr hat. 

Die meisten machen doch gar keinen großen Auflauf, also dass sie aufhören usw. teilen sie halt niemandem hier im Forum mit. Wenn jedoch zusätzlich betrachtet, wie viele Leute, ihr Abo auslaufen lassen wollen, wenn sich am System nichts ändert, dann kommt es schon zu einer kritischen Situation.

P.S. Falls eine Allianz auf der Ordnungsseite Averlands noch kleine aber feine Verstärkungsgilden sucht. Dann bitte mal einen Hinweis geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Welchen Content hat Blizzard nach 4 Monaten in WoW nachgeliefert?
> 2 Karrieren sind da doch schon beachtlich.
> 
> Gruß



Nein, sie sind es nicht. Die Karrieren sind kurz vor dem Release erstmal rausgenommen worden, wären normalerweise also von Beginn an drin gewesen. Deswegen zählt das für mich nicht, sorry. Das ist für mich kein neuer Content, sondern nur eine Vervollständigung des Spiels. Das gleiche gilt für die Hauptstädte.

Bei WoW weiß ich es nur noch ungefähr, aber der Pechschwingenhort kam recht schnell (5 oder 6 Monate nach Europarelease imho). Die Schlachtfelder und das Ehresystem zähle ich nicht dazu, da diese eigentlich auch von Beginn an im Spiel sein sollten.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (5. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Uff, ähm...
> Das bald Patch 3.1 kommt, mit Ulduar als T8 Raid-Instanz siehst du nicht als Motivationsgrundlage für WoW-Spieler?
> Ich würde eher hoffen, dass die Abonnenten Zahl von WAR nicht weiter sinkt, denn sowas tut keinem Spiel gut. Darauf hoffen, dass in einem anderen Spiel die Spieler Langeweile bekommen und zu WAR wechseln würde ich nicht...


Mich motiviert in einem MMO angenehmes entspannendes Zusammenspiel. Das fehlt über die momentane Hero-Hatz like Ea-Sports weitgehend und wird sich über den Patch nicht ändern.
Warhammer ist ein Spiel, zu dem man erst die Liebe finden muß. Vielen nennen die Möglichkeiten in den Kämpfen statisch, zu wenig rasant. Aber genau das ist ein entscheidender Unterschied. Es ist möglich im Kampf Reaktionen auf die Situation umzustellen, also kreativ zu kämpfen und im TS ganze situationsbeschreibende Sätze zu reden. Das behagt den fixen Jungs, die schnelle Grundkampfmovements eintrainiert oder vorprogrammiert haben wohl nicht. Darüber trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Welchen Content hat Blizzard nach 4 Monaten in WoW nachgeliefert?
> 2 Karrieren sind da doch schon beachtlich.
> 
> Gruß


Die Karrieren wurden aber nur nachgeschoben, das ist kein richtiger Content.
Der erste Content Patc wird die neue Zone, deren Kontrolle Zugang zu einem PvE Dungeon gewährt.
Die "riesen" Ankündigung der Sachen, die da kommen werden in Monaten dient doch nur, um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten.

Und auch jetzt mit dem Slayer/Hammerer. Zeit den Hammerer "zu perfektionieren" hatten sie nicht, deswegen schaffte er es nicht in den Release. Aber in vier Monaten eine ganz andere Klasse entwickeln geht natürlich besser.

Es liegt soviel im argen bei WAR, dass dieser enorme Spielerschwund logisch ist.
Leveln war öde/SzenarioGrind oder ähnliches. Immer und immer die gleichen Szenarien, PvE questen hatte kaum nutzen, Erfahrung im open RvR lachhaft. Viele wurden dadurch vergrault.
Leute mit dem Ziel, eine Hauptstadt brennen zu sehen werden auch nicht bedient, da die Kampagne schlecht durchdacht ist. Dauert viieeel zu lange. Ändern sie es, werden die Städte wöchentlich brennen, und wieder gibt es Leute denen es nicht mehr passen wird.

WAR wird sich bei einer Spielerzahl, wie AoC oder HdRO sie hat, einpendeln. Es wird einige geben, die weiterhin Spaß daran haben, die hier jetzt auch diese Zahlen auf Biegen und Brechen verteidigen, aber wirklich neue Spieler anlocken wird es nicht mehr. Gerade dieses Jahr, wo viele neue PvP Spiele kommen, wird es ganz ganz hart für WAR.



> Das fehlt über die momentane Hero-Hatz like Ea-Sports weitgehend und wird sich über den Patch nicht ändern.


Ähm, selber schuld, wenn es für dich das war. Zwingt dich niemand zu.
Meine Gilde spielt täglich, wie es gerade passt, die Heros, gemütlich, eventuell mit Achievement. Und vor allem viel Spaß daran. Natürlich gibt es die Hetz-Fraktion, aber man muss sich ja nicht dazu gesellen.


----------



## doggystyle (5. Februar 2009)

Wird langsam mal Zeit, dass diese sinnfreie Diskussion zu einem Ende kommt...

@Lari: viele PvP Spiele? Welche meinst du? GW 2 kommt mit ganz viel Glück zu Weihnachten und Darkfall hat allenfalls Außenseiterchancen. Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Hanfgurke (5. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> WAR wird sich bei einer Spielerzahl, wie AoC oder HdRO sie hat, einpendeln. Es wird einige geben, die weiterhin Spaß daran haben, die hier jetzt auch diese Zahlen auf Biegen und Brechen verteidigen, aber wirklich neue Spieler anlocken wird es nicht mehr. Gerade dieses Jahr, wo viele neue PvP Spiele kommen, wird es ganz ganz hart für WAR.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ORvR durch die Einflussbelohnungen doch wesentlich attraktiver geworden ist.
Obwohl mir WAR ziemlichen Spaß bereitet werde ich in jeden Fall Darkfall antesten. Wenn das Konzept hält, was es verspricht, dann wird das mit Abstand mein MMO der Wahl sein.


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Spontan fällt mir noch Aion ein.
Und GW ist ein PvP Riese, der mit GW2 Server vs. Server PvP bekommt. Und ichg laube dagegen ist Realm vs. Realm und der Reichsgedanke ein Witz.
Wenn ganze Server sich zusammenschließen, um der beste zu sein, kommt RvR nicht mehr hinterher.

Aber das wird man sehen.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (5. Februar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Nein, sie sind es nicht. Die Karrieren sind kurz vor dem Release erstmal rausgenommen worden, wären normalerweise also von Beginn an drin gewesen. Deswegen zählt das für mich nicht, sorry. Das ist für mich kein neuer Content, sondern nur eine Vervollständigung des Spiels. Das gleiche gilt für die Hauptstädte.
> 
> Bei WoW weiß ich es nur noch ungefähr, aber der Pechschwingenhort kam recht schnell (5 oder 6 Monate nach Europarelease imho). Die Schlachtfelder und das Ehresystem zähle ich nicht dazu, da diese eigentlich auch von Beginn an im Spiel sein sollten.


Dass die Klassen aber Kostenlos nachgereicht wurden ist trotzdem schon nicht so schlecht. So wie ich Blizzard kenne hätten die die in der gleichen Situation die Klassen mit einem Kostenpflichtigen AddOn nachgereicht. Und der Slayer war NICHT von anfang an geplant. Somit ist auf jeden fall eine Klasse, die nicht vor Release angekündigt wurde bald drin, und der Spalta wird wohl auch ganz anders sein, als anfangs angekündigt.
Ich für meinen Teil finde es gut, dass Mythic ihre Versprechen hällt und die Klassen nachreicht. zudem kommt mit dem nächsten Patch ein neues Gebiet mit neuem dazu, was es bei anderen MMOs auch nicht so oft gibt. Bei WoW weiss ich nichts davon, dass ein komplett neues Gebiet dazu gepatcht wurde.


----------



## doggystyle (5. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir noch Aion ein.
> Und GW ist ein PvP Riese, der mit GW2 Server vs. Server PvP bekommt. Und ichg laube dagegen ist Realm vs. Realm und der Reichsgedanke ein Witz.
> Wenn ganze Server sich zusammenschließen, um der beste zu sein, kommt RvR nicht mehr hinterher.
> 
> Aber das wird man sehen.



Ist Aion so PvP lastig? 

Zu GW2 ist es wie gesagt noch ein knappes Jahr hin. Sich darüber Gedanken zu machen ist etwas früh.

Darkfall habe ich mir auch mal näher angeschaut, aber bei der Grafik gruselt es mich dann doch zu sehr...


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Naxxramas, Sunwell Plateau, Ulduar und bald IceCrown Citadel.
Content-Patches eben. WAR bekommt jetzt bald seinen ersten. Nicht wirklich was neues. Paar PQs, eine weitere Zone zum Köpfe einschlagen, und einen PvE Dungeon. Das lässt jeden RvR-Spieler natürlich vor Freude durch die Wohnung hüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (5. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> [...]



Find ich schon sehr erheiternd. Machen wir mal nen Rollentausch in Bezug
aufs WoW Forum. Du machst das Spiel nieder und ich verteidige es dann mal.
Wird sicher lustig.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es liegt soviel im argen bei WAR, dass dieser enorme Spielerschwund logisch ist.
> Leveln war öde/SzenarioGrind oder ähnliches. Immer und immer die gleichen Szenarien, PvE questen hatte kaum nutzen, Erfahrung im open RvR lachhaft. Viele wurden dadurch vergrault.
> Leute mit dem Ziel, eine Hauptstadt brennen zu sehen werden auch nicht bedient, da die Kampagne schlecht durchdacht ist. Dauert viieeel zu lange. Ändern sie es, werden die Städte wöchentlich brennen, und wieder gibt es Leute denen es nicht mehr passen wird.



Ich habe vor 2 Wochen wieder einen Neustart gemacht und kann deine Argumentation
nur so weit bestätigen, das es so war.
Leveln ist sehr angenehm geworden. Zu beginn musste man wirklich noch viel zu oft
das selbe Szenario machen, doch im Moment amchen die vielleicht 10% meiner Ep aus.
Den großen Teil habe ich über oRvR gemacht im T3. Das die Haupstadt nicht jeden
Tag geraidet werden kann ist einfach nur logisch. Was meinst du, was die wenig
Spieler fluchen würden, weil sie nie in Altdorf etc was amchen können, weil die
Stadt entweder grad brennt oder die Stufe nie 5 Sterne erreicht, weil die Zeit dafür
nicht reicht zwischen den überfällen.


Und was den Content angeht. Ja hast recht, das die nachgeschobenen Sachen kein
Content sind. Aber ich kenne da ein Spiel, das Achievments anstatt Raids als Content 
verkaufen will, was nicht minder lustig klingt. Und das mit der neuen Zone wird sicher
lustig.

In Bezug auf die Spielerzahlen muss man auch bedenken, das Blizzard sehr gut 
gegn gearbeitet hat. Ohne War wäre das Addon sicher noch 1-2 Monate später
gekommen, was man an solche Dingen wie den Berufen erkennen kann. Hat halt
viele abgeworben, die bei einem späteren Release die Vortschritte in War erkannt
hätten und vielleicht geblieben wären


----------



## Maguerita (5. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte hier geht es um WAR und um seine Abozahlen? Wieso sind hier gerade die ganzen WoW-Verteidiger aufgetaucht? Versucht ihr etwa neue Kunden zu gewinnen? Mit der Art wie ihr das macht, werdet ihr aber kaum Erfolg haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Interessiert zwar keine Sau, aber ich habe gerade mein WoW-Abo beendet, als ich euch hier las. Die WoW-community hat nicht gerade den besten Ruf, das habt ihr gerade eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Das Geflame, was in den meisten Foren und Channels abgeht, ist nicht auszuhalten. Da beschwert sich noch einer über die angebliche gähnende Leere im Regiochannel von WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2009)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Dass die Klassen aber Kostenlos nachgereicht wurden ist trotzdem schon nicht so schlecht. So wie ich Blizzard kenne hätten die die in der gleichen Situation die Klassen mit einem Kostenpflichtigen AddOn nachgereicht. Und der Slayer war NICHT von anfang an geplant. Somit ist auf jeden fall eine Klasse, die nicht vor Release angekündigt wurde bald drin, und der Spalta wird wohl auch ganz anders sein, als anfangs angekündigt.
> Ich für meinen Teil finde es gut, dass Mythic ihre Versprechen hällt und die Klassen nachreicht. zudem kommt mit dem nächsten Patch ein neues Gebiet mit neuem dazu, was es bei anderen MMOs auch nicht so oft gibt. Bei WoW weiss ich nichts davon, dass ein komplett neues Gebiet dazu gepatcht wurde.



Nein, ich behaupte sogar man kann froh sein, dass sie überhaupt nachgeliefert wurden. Und es ist doch völlig egal, ob nun eine Karriere kommt die ursprünglich nicht geplant war. Fakt ist, vier Karrieren wurden vor dem Release rausgelassen und werden jetzt nachgeliefert. Das freut mich, das Mythic ihr Versprechen einhält. Aber ein Grund zu feiern ist es nicht, sorry. Das liefert ein stückweit mehr Vertrauen zu Mythic, ok.

Und dein Blizzard Vergleich hinkt, denn wie ich erst einen Post vin mir zuvor erwähnt habe, habe ich die ebenfalls kostenlose Einrichtung des Ehresystems und zweier Schlachtfelder bei WoW NICHT als neuen Content gesehen, weil diese auch von Beginn an im Spiel sein sollten. Blizzard hat dieses also ebenso wie Mythic die Karrieren jetzt kostenlos nachgeliefert. Aber schon klar, böses böses Blizzard macht bestimmt alles anders.

Zu deiner letzten Vermutung: Sonnenbrunneninsel. Komplett neues Gebiet inklusiver vieler Tagesquests, nettes Startevent und eine 5er und eine Raidinstanz. Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern etwas zusätzlich gezahlt zu haben...


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Das die Haupstadt nicht jeden
> Tag geraidet werden kann ist einfach nur logisch. Was meinst du, was die wenig
> Spieler fluchen würden, weil sie nie in Altdorf etc was amchen können, weil die
> Stadt entweder grad brennt oder die Stufe nie 5 Sterne erreicht, weil die Zeit dafür
> nicht reicht zwischen den überfällen.


Gegenfrage: Wie oft wurden Städte schon auf meinem Ex-Server Helmgart erfolgreich geraidet? Überhaupt schonmal?



> Und was den Content angeht. Ja hast recht, das die nachgeschobenen Sachen kein
> Content sind. Aber ich kenne da ein Spiel, das Achievments anstatt Raids als Content
> verkaufen will, was nicht minder lustig klingt. Und das mit der neuen Zone wird sicher
> lustig.


 Macht es doch garnicht. Ich hab Naxx25 noch nicht von innen gesehen, weiß nicht, ob ich es vor Ulduar überhaupt mache/schaffe. Achievements sind eine Beigabe, ähnlich dem WdW von WAR.





Maguerita schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier geht es um WAR und um seine Abozahlen? Wieso sind hier gerade die ganzen WoW-Verteidiger aufgetaucht? Versucht ihr etwa neue Kunden zu gewinnen? Mit der Art wie ihr das macht, werdet ihr aber kaum Erfolg haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz einfache Antwort: Weil WAR-Spieler immer wieder mit WoW anfangen. Such erstmal einen Post raus, in dem ein WoW Spieler anfägt mit "WoW ist ja so toll und WAR so blöd". 


> Interessiert zwar keine Sau, aber ich habe gerade mein WoW-Abo beendet, als ich euch hier las. Die WoW-community hat nicht gerade den besten Ruf, das habt ihr gerade eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Das Geflame, was in den meisten Foren und Channels abgeht, ist nicht auszuhalten. Da beschwert sich noch einer über die angebliche gähnende Leere im Regiochannel von WAR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hier flamed kein einziger Poster. Ich find wesentlich schlimmer, wenn irgendwelche Mitschwimmer/Trittbrettfahrer eine Community angreifen, weil es alle anderen ja auch machen. Vor allem, wen es absolut nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier geht es um WAR und um seine Abozahlen? Wieso sind hier gerade die ganzen WoW-Verteidiger aufgetaucht? Versucht ihr etwa neue Kunden zu gewinnen? Mit der Art wie ihr das macht, werdet ihr aber kaum Erfolg haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir waren auch alles mal WAR-Spieler und wer das aktuell hier als Geflame wahrnimmt, der hat wohl generell ein Problem damit.

Übrigens ist hier keiner in der Blizzard Marketingabteilung, was das also mit Kundenaquise zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.
Das du es nicht geschafft hast, nette Leute in WoW (von denen es auch reichlich gibt) kennenzulernen tut mir leid, aber es gibt genug andere Communities wo es dir vielleicht leichter fällt.

Zu guter Letzt sage ich, die letzten Diskussionen haben ein stückweit mit den Abozahlen zu tun. Und wenn die Moderation das anders sieht, wird sie es uns schon mitteilen. 

(Sorry, falls das nun ein Doppelpost geworden ist)


----------



## DeeeRoy (5. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Vor allem, wen es absolut nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.



Alle letzten Posts haben nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Ich lese nur noch WoW/WAR vergleiche (zum xten mal) und ein Streit über Content.

Schon lange nichts mehr über "Abozahlen im EA Quartalsbericht"


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Alle letzten Posts haben nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Ich lese nur noch WoW/WAR vergleiche (zum xten mal) und ein Streit über Content.
> 
> Schon lange nichts mehr über "Abozahlen im EA Quartalsbericht"


Schau dir einfach meine Postings an, und ab wann es in WoW vs WAR ausufert.
Dir wird auffallen, dass es nicht die WoW Sieler schuld sind, sondern die WAR Spieler. Anstatt beim Thema zu bleiben, greift man sich irgendwas von WoW.
Hab oft genug gesagt, dass WoW hiermit nichts zu tun hat, aber scheinbar ist eine Diskussion nicht wirklich möglich.


----------



## Exeone (5. Februar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Nein, ich behaupte sogar man kann froh sein, dass sie überhaupt nachgeliefert wurden. Und es ist doch völlig egal, ob nun eine Karriere kommt die ursprünglich nicht geplant war. Fakt ist, vier Karrieren wurden vor dem Release rausgelassen und werden jetzt nachgeliefert. Das freut mich, das Mythic ihr Versprechen einhält. Aber ein Grund zu feiern ist es nicht, sorry. Das liefert ein stückweit mehr Vertrauen zu Mythic, ok.
> 
> Und dein Blizzard Vergleich hinkt, denn wie ich erst einen Post vin mir zuvor erwähnt habe, habe ich die ebenfalls kostenlose Einrichtung des Ehresystems und zweier Schlachtfelder bei WoW NICHT als neuen Content gesehen, weil diese auch von Beginn an im Spiel sein sollten. Blizzard hat dieses also ebenso wie Mythic die Karrieren jetzt kostenlos nachgeliefert. Aber schon klar, böses böses Blizzard macht bestimmt alles anders.
> 
> Zu deiner letzten Vermutung: Sonnenbrunneninsel. Komplett neues Gebiet inklusiver vieler Tagesquests, nettes Startevent und eine 5er und eine Raidinstanz. Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern etwas zusätzlich gezahlt zu haben...



jip ist schon toll was bliz da macht jedes halbe Jahr ein oder 2 innies mit ein paar tagesquests die jeden tag gleich sind absolut spannend und wert jeden Monat dafür zu blechen. /ironie off



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Schau dir einfach meine Postings an, und ab wann es in WoW vs WAR ausufert.
> Dir wird auffallen, dass es nicht die WoW Sieler schuld sind, sondern die WAR Spieler. Anstatt beim Thema zu bleiben, greift man sich irgendwas von WoW.
> Hab oft genug gesagt, dass WoW hiermit nichts zu tun hat, aber scheinbar ist eine Diskussion nicht wirklich möglich.




die frage stellt sich aber warum du hier bist und nicht im wowo forum


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> jip ist schon toll was bliz da macht jedes halbe Jahr ein oder 2 innies mit ein paar tagesquests die jeden tag gleich sind absolut spannend und wert jeden Monat dafür zu blechen. /ironie off
> 
> die frage stellt sich aber warum du hier bist und nicht im wowo forum


Weil ich inklusive Beta-Zeit WAR über 14 Monate gespielt habe.
Und das, was du von mir gequotet hast, bestätigst du ja wieder.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2009)

@Exeone
Das liegt an jedem selbst, ob es toll ist oder nicht. Es ging darum, dass was nachkommt und dies nicht kostenpflichtig, wie es behauptet wurde. Ob es dann gefällt ist eine andere Sache. Wenn es danach gehen würde, könnte sich jeder eingefleischte Hexenjäger bei WAR darüber beschweren, dass die Einführung des Slayers eine sinnlose Vervollständigung sei und wieso er das mitbezahlen müsse. Er spielt den ja eh nicht...


----------



## Hanfgurke (5. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir noch Aion ein.
> Und GW ist ein PvP Riese, der mit GW2 Server vs. Server PvP bekommt. Und ichg laube dagegen ist Realm vs. Realm und der Reichsgedanke ein Witz.
> Wenn ganze Server sich zusammenschließen, um der beste zu sein, kommt RvR nicht mehr hinterher.
> 
> Aber das wird man sehen.



Stimmt an GW habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Ich war ein großer Fan des ersten Teils und habe abgesehen von EotN alles mitgenommen. War einige interessante Spielmechaniken drin wie ich fand. Sollte Teil 2 nicht auch dieses Jahr noch kommen?


----------



## abszu (5. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> die frage stellt sich aber warum du hier bist und nicht im wowo forum



Da kann ich auch drauf antworten... Meinste, es rennen alle mit Scheuklappen rum und sehen nur IHR Spiel? Über den Tellerrand gucken ist interessant. Und wenn mal wieder einer meint, Blödsinn über andere Spiele zu verfassen, gibts halt auch mal Widerspruch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten, warum guckt man als WoW-Zocker ausgerechnet in DIESEN Thread? Weil die aktuelle Entwicklung bei WAR - gerade auch für WoW-Zocker - unerfreulich ist, denn WoW braucht Konkurrenz, damit die Blizzards sich nicht endgültig aufs Eier schaukeln verlegen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (5. Februar 2009)

Tatsache ist: Es gab einen Einbruch.

Tatsache ist auch: Es lag eher an der Konkurrenz.

Tatsache ist: Ziel muss sein, WAR weiterhin zu patchen und attraktiver zu gestalten.

Tatsache ist: Wir als WAR-Comm sollten eher Threads über die Inhalte von WAR posten als gehaltlose Flames gegen WoW-Flamer, die mit gehaltlosen Flames unser Spiel flamen.

Also mehr in Richtung InGame-Videos á la Beam1-3, Screens von Massenschlachten, Instanzvideos aus Lost Vale etc.


----------



## MoVedder (5. Februar 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> 300.000 is doch ne gute und stabile Account Zahl. Das net alle bleiben werden von denen die wie wild schnell WAR gekauft haben, das war wohl von Anfang an klar oder. HdRO hat ca. genauso viele Accounts und läuft nun die Jahre, wo's draussen is doch recht gut.
> 
> Und lieber Nieschenprodukt wie WoW Mainstream!
> 
> ...




Jap genau, Hdro hat ca. genau so viele Account....You made my day


----------



## Exeone (5. Februar 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch drauf antworten... Meinste, es rennen alle mit Scheuklappen rum und sehen nur IHR Spiel? Über den Tellerrand gucken ist interessant. Und wenn mal wieder einer meint, Blödsinn über andere Spiele zu verfassen, gibts halt auch mal Widerspruch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da gebe ich dir recht schaue ja auch in jeden thread mal rein habe auch zig mmos hier liegen  allerdings fange ich nicht direkt an zu Flamen an wie es mansch andere Leute hier tun damit meine ich jetzt nicht persönlich LoD_Lari .

in fast jeder news zu irgend ein spiel sieht man immer wow hier anderes spiel da stat sich einfach mal normal über ein spiel zu unterhalten wird rumgemault



MoVedder schrieb:


> Jap genau, Hdro hat ca. genau so viele Account....You made my day



wieviele hat hdro eigentlich ( nicht das es wichtig wäre weil es darauf nicht ankommt  interessiert mich halt nur )


----------



## Mikehoof (5. Februar 2009)

Na auf Hergig war gestern im RVR gut was los und bei meiner Gilde sowie innerhalb der Allianz waren so viele Leute on wie lange nicht mehr.

Singt ihr hier ruhig das Lied von Warhammers Untergang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die ganzen Entlassungen bei Otto, THQ, SAP, Opel, EA/Mythic usw usw sind leider ein normaler Vorgang während einer solchen Krise.

Der Content der nächsten Wochen und Monate wird uns Spieler gut unterhalten, dessen bin ich mir sicher und wenn im Dezember oder wann auch immer ein Addon kommt kaufe ich es eben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zusätzlich dazu wird weiter an der Performance gearbeitet und weiter gepatcht.

Also allen enttäuschten ex WARlern und WoW Spielern oder einfach Berufsnörglern kann ich nur sagen "Die ganze Energie die ihr hier reinsteckt um darzulegen warum WAR so scheiße ist und warum Mythic untergehen wird ist vergebens weil der harte Kern (300k) das Spiel gerne spielt!"

Ich gehe jede Wette ein das Warhammer Online mindestens 1 Addon bekommt und mindestens noch 2 Jahre mit vollem Support incl. Verbesserungen läuft. Also warum sollte euer Geschreibsel einen der 300k Warhammer Spieler interessieren?

Im übrigen sollten wir uns eher Sorgen um unser gemeinsames Hobby machen denn wenn EA, THQ und Ubisoft sooo schlechte Zahlen vorzuweisen haben ist nunmal die ganze Branche betroffen.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (5. Februar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Zu deiner letzten Vermutung: Sonnenbrunneninsel. Komplett neues Gebiet inklusiver vieler Tagesquests, nettes Startevent und eine 5er und eine Raidinstanz. Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern etwas zusätzlich gezahlt zu haben...



Gut, das Sonnenblumengedöns ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )hab ich vergessen, da ich zu der Zeit nicht mehr aktiv war. allerdings hatte es da über 2 Jahre gedauert, bei WAR grad mal etwas mehr als nen halbes. 

Um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen...
Ich bin mit WAR zufrieden, und viele andere auch. Und das WAR nicht den Erfolg von WoW haben wird war auch schon vorher klar, selbst Mythic war das klar. Und dass sehr viele Leute WAR nach den ersten paar Monaten wieder verlassen würden war irgendwie auch klar, weil viele es einfach nur als Überbrückung bis WotLK benutzt haben(kenne da selbst welche). Aber wie schon des öfteren gesagt wird WAR ständig weiter entwickelt und wird sich nicht so schnell geschlagen geben. Es werden neue Contents folgen, sein es jetzt die 2 fehlenden Hauptstädte(die ja einigen Leuten nach nicht neu sind, weil zu spät dran) oder jetzt das neue Gebiet incl. Dungeon, was mit 1.2 kommt. Die neuerungen in WAR gehen sehr schnell vorran und die abstände zwischen Patches und Hotfixes sind auch nur sehr gering. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass WAR sich nochmal aufrappelt von den Account Zahlen her.


----------



## Jareidos (5. Februar 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Na auf Hergig war gestern im RVR gut was los und bei meiner Gilde sowie innerhalb der Allianz waren so viele Leute on wie lange nicht mehr.


Nit nur auf Hergig auf Ehrengard auch- wirkte fast schon als wollten wir WAR-ler zeigen wie aktiv wir doch sein können^^


----------



## TheONE§ (5. Februar 2009)

hab letztens in einer gamestar von diesem jahr gelesen...dass sie HDRO auf 400.000 abos weltweit schaetzen. fuer deutschland war ihre schaetzung glaub ich 70.000.


----------



## Maguerita (5. Februar 2009)

Doch ich hatte nette Leute kennengelernt, doch die hatten schon lange vor dem zweiten addon aufgehört. Ich fing mit BC auf Nethersturm an. Zum anfang waren die Leute super nett und hilfsbereit, doch das änderte sich zunehmend. Irgendwann hieß es häufig L2P Noob etc. im Allgemeinchannel, geholfen wurde auch nicht mehr. 

@ Lari

Wieso hast du dann geschrieben was für neue tolle Inis in WoW noch kommen und WAR total langweilig ist? Das passt hier genauso wenig rein wie mein Text, den ich geschrieben hatte.

Aber ich habe keine Lust mich hier zu streiten, also zurück zum Thema!

Was kann man tun, damit die Abozahlen wieder steigen?


----------



## Exeone (5. Februar 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> hab letztens in einer gamestar von diesem jahr gelesen...dass sie HDRO auf 400.000 abos weltweit schaetzen. fuer deutschland war ihre schaetzung glaub ich 70.000.



naja gamestar und dann noch schätzen. Aber egal denn das wichtigste sind nicht die zahlen sondern die Leute die das Game spielen und obs spas macht, und war macht spass nur leider hat es bei mir geruckelt wie sau wenn ich bei ner schlacht mitgemacht habe



Maguerita schrieb:


> Was kann man tun, damit die Abozahlen wieder steigen?



Performance verbessern eine Rückkehr Woche veranstalten und Werbung und zwar jede menge


----------



## Jareidos (5. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Was kann man tun, damit die Abozahlen wieder steigen?



-Endlich ne Trial-Version bringen
-Freunde-anwerbe-Aktion
-Mehr in Werbung investieren
-PVE-Inhalte einfügen, die auch MMO-Einsteiger locken könnte
--Interaktionen mit der Community
-Viel virtuelles Kunstblut!(<--nit ernst nehmen)


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Doch ich hatte nette Leute kennengelernt, doch die hatten schon lange vor dem zweiten addon aufgehört. Ich fing mit BC auf Nethersturm an. Zum anfang waren die Leute super nett und hilfsbereit, doch das änderte sich zunehmend. Irgendwann hieß es häufig L2P Noob etc. im Allgemeinchannel, geholfen wurde auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Was kann man tun, damit die Abozahlen wieder steigen?



Auch hier gilt, wo welche gehen kommen neue. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren, wobei ich mir - zugegeben - meine Mitspieler auch mehr oder weniger aussuche. Da fallen L2P-Leute aus dem Raster, wenn es ernstgemeint war und nicht spaßig.

Zu deiner Frage: Viel wird helfen sobald die Testversionen verfügbar sind. Keine Berichte von Flame oder Fanboys können die eigenen Erfahrungen mit einem Spiel ersetzen. Ob das reicht wird man sehen, wenn die nächsten Zahlen herausgegeben werden.


----------



## Exeone (5. Februar 2009)

Jareidos schrieb:


> -Endlich ne Trial-Version bringen
> -Freunde-anwerbe-Aktion
> -Mehr in Werbung investieren
> -PVE-Inhalte einfügen, die auch MMO-Einsteiger locken könnte
> ...



ne trial wird demnächst kommen kann dir aber in alles punkten zustimmen auser das mit dem pve weil war ein pvp spiel ist und es meiner meinung auch bleiben soll


----------



## Jareidos (5. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> ne trial wird demnächst kommen kann dir aber in alles punkten zustimmen auser das mit dem pve weil war ein pvp spiel ist und es meiner meinung auch bleiben soll


Okay, der PVE-Teil sollte auch nie höchstrangig werden.Aber irgendwie habe ich persönlich manchmal das Gefühl, dass PVE eher zum zeitüberbrücken dient. Ich schätze mal es könnte manche abschrecken, oder?


----------



## Rorgak (5. Februar 2009)

Was ist denn eigentlich so schwer daran zu verstehen!??? Warhammer ist ein PVP Spiel, was meint ihr denn wohl warum der PVE Anteil so gering gehalten ist? Richtig PVP SPIEL.

Die Leute sollen net in den INIs vergammeln sondern ihren hintern auf die Schlachtfelder ORvR bewegen, da hast Abwechlsung genug. Und wer bei WAR einsteigt sollte wissen das es ein PVP SPIEL ist und kaum PVE Anteile hat! Und auch keine braucht!


----------



## Jareidos (5. Februar 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich so schwer daran zu verstehen!??? Warhammer ist ein PVP Spiel, was meint ihr denn wohl warum der PVE Anteil so gering gehalten ist? Richtig PVP SPIEL.
> 
> Die Leute sollen net in den INIs vergammeln sondern ihren hintern auf die Schlachtfelder ORvR bewegen, da hast Abwechlsung genug. Und wer bei WAR einsteigt sollte wissen das es ein PVP SPIEL ist und kaum PVE Anteile hat! Und auch keine braucht!


Nun dann sollte ich wohl den Bereich den ich mit PVE meinte verdeutlichen: keine Inis, sondern die Questaufgaben um bis lvl 40 zu kommen.

Übrigens kann man auch weniger Aggressiv schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (5. Februar 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich so schwer daran zu verstehen!??? Warhammer ist ein PVP Spiel, was meint ihr denn wohl warum der PVE Anteil so gering gehalten ist? Richtig PVP SPIEL.
> 
> Die Leute sollen net in den INIs vergammeln sondern ihren hintern auf die Schlachtfelder ORvR bewegen, da hast Abwechlsung genug. Und wer bei WAR einsteigt sollte wissen das es ein PVP SPIEL ist und kaum PVE Anteile hat! Und auch keine braucht!



so siehts aus 
PVE WOW, HDRO
PVP WAR, EVE evtl GW

und so finde ich es gut so kann sich jeder sein Favorit aussuchen was passiert wenn man pvp und pve in einem spiel packen will sieht man ja an anderen spielen



Jareidos schrieb:


> Nun dann sollte ich wohl den Bereich den ich mit PVE meinte verdeutlichen: keine Inis, sondern die Questaufgaben um bis lvl 40 zu kommen.
> 
> Übrigens kann man auch weniger Aggressiv schreiben.
> 
> ...



also ich weis nicht was du hast hatte im massenweise quests im log um zu lvln


----------



## Kildran (5. Februar 2009)

wenn ich sagen würde ö scheiß WoW und bla bla würde ich lügen ich hab das game geliebt aber die herausforderung ist einfach weg und zwar komplett. Hab über 2 jahre lang erst intensiv pvp und dann pve betrieben und es is alles weg was ich an dem game geliebt habe es gibt keine herausforderung mehr und der einzige sinn ist nurnoch epics farmen          

 meiner ehrliche meinung: 80 % meines freundeskreises haben mit dem addon aufgehört nachdem sie es 2 wochen gezockt haben und ich denke das bald auch ein großer teil der WoW Com leaven wird, denn für die raider is keine herausforderung mehr da und pvp is eigenthlich ne extremer circus geworden indem es darum geht wer am schnellsten das nächste epic kriegt  , ich gehe davon aus das in den nächsten monaten viele hardcoreraider zu HDRO und die pvpler zu WAR abwandern werden das WoW ist einfach net mehr das spiel das alle so geliebt haben 
(so viel dazu) 

so jezz du dem wichtigen 

hab WAR auch aufgehört nach dem probemonat aber jezz komme ich seit 2 monaten net mehr davon los denn die Com is einfach viel viel geiler es scheinen alle erwachsener zu sein , es gibt noch herausforderungen , keine flamer usw also denke das das game wird noch relativ erfolgreich 


ich denke die zahlen wegen den oben genannten kriterien in der nächsten zeit steigen (zumindest hoffe ich das ) 

bin über 300 000 zwar ein bissl erschrocken weil ich mit mehr gerechnet hatte aber naja ich denke das wird noch kommen ja jezz auch viele WoWler zurrück zu WAR


----------



## Jareidos (5. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> also ich weis nicht was du hast hatte im massenweise quests im log um zu lvln


Habe ich auch,so ist es ja nit. Was mich halt bissel nerv gekostet hat war Kapitelbereich 10-14 wo ich in jedem Gebiet war nur um über lvl 29 zu kommen(Hatte Pech mit SZ's öffnungen).

Nun um aber wieder zum Topic zu kommen:

Habt/Hattet Ihr viele Bekannte die War gespielt haben und wieder weg sind?
Von 7 Leute, die mit mir WAR anfingen hat zb. nur einer aufgehört und ist zu DAOC gegangen


----------



## Grotuk (5. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> so siehts aus
> PVE WOW, HDRO
> PVP WAR, EVE evtl GW
> 
> und so finde ich es gut so kann sich jeder sein Favorit aussuchen was passiert wenn man pvp und pve in einem spiel packen will sieht man ja an anderen spielen




Also zuerst mal heißt es bei PVE: EQ & EQ2 dann lange nix dann WOW und HDRO und Vanguard.
Und bei PVP fehlt halt noch DaoC.

Also wenn dann schon richtig auflisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (5. Februar 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Also zuerst mal heißt es bei PVE: EQ & EQ2 dann lange nix dann WOW und HDRO und Vanguard.
> Und bei PVP fehlt halt noch DaoC.
> 
> Also wenn dann schon richtig auflisten
> ...




sry hast ja recht habe allerdings EQ noch nie gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollten ja nur ein paar beispiele sein da es ja noch weit mehr mmos gibt


----------



## Protek (5. Februar 2009)

Wir müssen jetzt auch sehen, das Warhammer nie so Spielerfreundlich ist, wie WoW. Heisst nicht das WoW besser ist, aber das es in Warhammer nicht so einfach ist, auf lvl 40 alleine zu kommen.

Ich hab mit meinem weissen Löwen so ca bei lvl 20 auch die Lust verloren. Das ständige Dauerwipen in einem Gebiet wo die Mobs ca 2-3 lvl über mir waren, kann es nun wirklich nicht sein. Jedenfalls bekam ich den Eindruck, das man mit gewissen Klassen es sehr schwer hat. Ist natürlich schön wenn eine Schwierigkeit da ist, aber als erfahrener Mmorpg Spieler vergeht es einem dann doch mit der Anzahl Wipes. Sich durch eine niedrigstufiges Gebiet zu hacken um noch ein paar kleine Xp abzufarmen konnte es dann auch nicht sein, deshalb nahm ich an, das man 2-3 höherstuftige Mobs eigentlich besiegen müsste.

Die Szenarios waren eine witzige Sache aber mit der Zeit wurde es auch da zu öde. Das Spiel muss sich noch weiter entwickeln. 

Auch wenn es in vielen Punkten anders sein wollte als die Konkurrenz, darf man nie vergessen, wieso genau diese Konkurrenz so lange die Spieler halten konnte.


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

Sorry das ich grad was einschiebe, was nicht direkt zum THema passt, aber viele sagen, dass sie ihre WAR Spiele für 40€ gekauft haben, ich habe meins original für 19.99€ vor 3 Monaten bei Media MArkt gekauft.Also sind die 40€ wegen den Kalkulationen nicht richtig.

Desweiteren verstehe ich nicht wieso WAR nach Asien expandiert, die Asiaten mögen alles so Prunkvoll und verschnörkelt und das hat WAR (s. Elfen Burgen oder Rüstung des CHosen)

Und Ich finde das geflame mit aeh scheiß WoW , bla bla blubb aufhören sollte, ohne WoW gäbe es kein WAR, denn WoW belebte den MMOG Markt fast, zu der Zeit gab es Ultima Online und ein paar andere kleine Sachen, aber durch WoW wurde MMOG'S massenkompatibel.  Das sollte man nie vergessen, dem Markt verdankt WoW viel (btw ich habe es nie selber gespielt)


----------



## doggystyle (5. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Sorry das ich grad was einschiebe, was nicht direkt zum THema passt, aber viele sagen, dass sie ihre WAR Spiele für 40€ gekauft haben, ich habe meins original für 19.99€ vor 3 Monaten bei Media MArkt gekauft.Also sind die 40€ wegen den Kalkulationen nicht richtig.



Jetzt willst du uns aber veralbern... Die 40€ sind schon eine Aktion gewesen. Eigentlich kostet WAR im Laden bis heute 50€!


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Jetzt willst du uns aber veralbern... Die 40€ sind schon eine Aktion gewesen. Eigentlich kostet WAR im Laden bis heute 50€!



Nein bei Media MArkt hat es 19.99 gekostet anfang Dezember in Berlin-SPandau, deswegen kam ich erst zu War^^


----------



## Amkhar (5. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es geht doch garnicht darum, dass WAR "nur" 300.000 Abos Ende 2008 hatte.
> Es geht darum, dass von 1,2 Millionen Leuten, die sich WAR gekauft haben, "nur noch" 300.000 spielen. Das ist eine mehr als klare Tendenz.



WAR hatte Ende des letzten Quartals ca.3000.000 Abos,also zu der Zeit als viele 3-Monatsabos noch liefen,Weihnachten noch für einen zusätzlichen Schub gesorgt hat und viele noch in Hoffnung auf Besserung schwelgten.
Die Tendenz geht bei WAR seit Release nach unten(wer noch vor einer Woche behauptet hätte WAR hat nur noch 300k Abos,der wäre hier als WoW spielender Vollidiot mit der Hirnmasse einer Amöbe betitelt worden),demzufolge ist die jetzige Zahl wohl eher bei 200k und wenn es so weitergeht wird es eng,da hilft alles schönreden nichts.


----------



## Topaz (5. Februar 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich so schwer daran zu verstehen!??? Warhammer ist ein PVP Spiel, was meint ihr denn wohl warum der PVE Anteil so gering gehalten ist? Richtig PVP SPIEL.
> 
> Die Leute sollen net in den INIs vergammeln sondern ihren hintern auf die Schlachtfelder ORvR bewegen, da hast Abwechlsung genug. Und wer bei WAR einsteigt sollte wissen das es ein PVP SPIEL ist und kaum PVE Anteile hat! Und auch keine braucht!




Achso, und deswegen werden die Spieler unter Level 37 bei Burgenraids jetzt weggeportet.
Is Klar...


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

Topaz schrieb:


> Achso, und deswegen werden die Spieler unter Level 37 bei Burgenraids jetzt weggeportet.
> Is Klar...



Das ist ein WItz oder? man muss min. lvl 37 um an einem Burgraid teilzunehmen?!?


----------



## doggystyle (5. Februar 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> WAR hatte Ende des letzten Quartals ca.3000.000 Abos,also zu der Zeit als viele 3-Monatsabos noch liefen,Weihnachten noch für einen zusätzlichen Schub gesorgt hat und viele noch in Hoffnung auf Besserung schwelgten.
> Die Tendenz geht bei WAR seit Release nach unten(wer noch vor einer Woche behauptet hätte WAR hat nur noch 300k Abos,der wäre hier als WoW spielender Vollidiot mit der Hirnmasse einer Amöbe betitelt worden),demzufolge ist die jetzige Zahl wohl eher bei 200k und wenn es so weitergeht wird es eng,da hilft alles schönreden nichts.



Netter Versuch, aber genauso fundiert wie alle anderen Prognosen hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (5. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Und Ich finde das geflame mit aeh scheiß WoW , bla bla blubb aufhören sollte, ohne WoW gäbe es kein WAR, denn WoW belebte den MMOG Markt fast, zu der Zeit gab es Ultima Online und ein paar andere kleine Sachen, aber durch WoW wurde MMOG'S massenkompatibel.  Das sollte man nie vergessen, dem Markt verdankt WoW viel (btw ich habe es nie selber gespielt)



Der MMORPG Markt verdankt WoW gar nichts, da 95% der ganzen WoW Spieler eh bei WoW bleiben und dem restlichen MMORPG Markt nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Bis eben Blizzard wieder paar neue Spiele bringt. Ich denke auch, dass Diablo3 einige WoW Spieler kosten wird, mich wundert es, dass Blizzard Diablo3 noch rausbringt, zu einer Zeit, wo WoW recht gut läuft Oo

Oder siehst du irgendwelche MMORPGs, außer WoW, die nun erfolgreicher sind als früher, wo der MMORPG Markt noch nicht so "groß" war?

DAoC hatte 300.000
EQ 500.000

HDRO, WAR, AoC können diesen Spielen von den Spielerzahlen scheinbar nicht das Wasser reichen, vor allem EQ1.Wenn der Markt nun so viel größer wäre, würden dann nicht auch die Zahlen von diesen MMORPGs steigen? 

Für mich hat WoW den Markt nicht geöffnet, WoW wird erst den Markt öffnen, wenn viele Leute mit WoW aufhören, UND wenn Blizzard kein neues MMORPG rausbringt, diese Kombination ist aber unrealistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Das ist ein WItz oder? man muss min. lvl 37 um an einem Burgraid teilzunehmen?!?



Wo ist das Problem? Ich würde sogar Level 40 als Pflicht ansehen, da man unter 40 einfach nur Kanonenfutter ist und ebenfalls schlechtes Equip hat.

T5 Festungen sind übrigens gemeint, nicht Burgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (5. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Das ist ein WItz oder? man muss min. lvl 37 um an einem Burgraid teilzunehmen?!?



ja, an einem T4 Burgenraid...


----------



## _zorni_ (5. Februar 2009)

Schwachsinn ... es geht und ging immer nur um Festungen


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Der MMORPG Markt verdankt WoW gar nichts, da 95% der ganzen WoW Spieler eh bei WoW bleiben und dem restlichen MMORPG Markt nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Bis eben Blizzard wieder paar neue Spiele bringt. Ich denke auch, dass Diablo3 einige WoW Spieler kosten wird, mich wundert es, dass Blizzard Diablo3 noch rausbringt, zu einer Zeit, wo WoW recht gut läuft Oo
> 
> Oder siehst du irgendwelche MMORPGs, außer WoW, die nun erfolgreicher sind als früher, wo der MMORPG Markt noch nicht so "groß" war?
> 
> ...




1. Einige Spieler die WoW spielen bleiben nicht da hängen ,wie irgendwelche junkies, da herrscht auch ne Fluktuation und durch WoW wurden MMOG's Massenkompatibel, schau vor WoW wieveile MMOG's es gab, kaum welche und auch relativ wenige Spieler, so jetzt 4 Jahre nach WoW kann man sagen es gibt mehr als 20 Millionen Leute(wahrscheinlich viel viel mehr nur ne grobe Zahl)  weltweit die Monat für Monat nix besseres zu tun haben als ein MMOG's zu zocken.

2. Die Zahl der MMOG-Abonnenten steigt nicht weil der Markt zZ überschwemmt wird von MMOG's, jeder Entwickler der 10€ zu viel hat entwickelt ein MMOG und dadurch gibt es zu viele und es verteilt sich.

3.Diablo ist mehr auf Offline zocken aufgebaut, türlich per battlenet wie Diablo 2 (was komischerweise heute noch extrem viele spielen) aber es sit eben ein RPG und kein MMOG


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

Warhammer wird dieses jahr noch laufen das hab ich erfahren also ist es erstmal save


----------



## Nixan (5. Februar 2009)

Alle Leute die denken das W.A.R nur wegen der Abozahlen ein schlechtes Spiel ist sind einfach doof !!
Mir macht WAR spaß und wird es auch immer tun !!!


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Warhammer wird dieses jahr noch laufen das hab ich erfahren also ist es erstmal save



Warhammer wird Länger laufen, es ist kein Totalausfall, wie bei manch anderen EA Spielen, blos was ich befürchte dass EA wieder Geld machen will per DLC wie in NFS oder Dead Space, was wirklich absurd war, man bezahlt 50€ und kann sich für 5€ gleich das beste Auto kaufen oder ne super geile Rüstung , Spielspaß und Kundenfreundlichkeit werden dadruch nicht gefördert (das ist aber wieder ein anderes Thema)  und ich glaube EA hat für War nix dergleichen angedeutet oder?


----------



## Andi89 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich habe noch nie gehört das Micropayment ausgeschlossen wird (also ist es gut möglich das es kommt), aber ich denke mal sogar EA wir halbwegs Respekt vor den Kunden haben (und die meisten sind nun mal gegen dieses System).

Ich kenne einige (mich eingeschlossen) die sofort mit WAR aufhören würden wenn man für ein bisschen Geld die Super-Rüssi kaufen kann.
Ja, es bringt zwar  viel Geld, aber den Spielspass der Kunden drückt es in den Keller (v.a. weil die ganzen Micropayment-MMOS extrem itemlastig sind und deshalb die, die nicht bereit sind 100€ im Monat zu investieren die reinen Opfer sind^^)


Wenn schon Micropayment dann sollte man meinetwegen z.B. nur die seltenen Farben dort kaufen können, also nichts was notwendig ist um Erfolg zu haben



Edit: 
*Neue Meldungen zu Mythic: *Mythic Entertainment: Massenentlassungen

Was haltet ihr davon?
Und was sagen die CMs dazu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varhjhin (5. Februar 2009)

Ich denke auch das Item-Verkauf in einem Spiel mit Monatsgebüren nichts zu suchen hat. Entweder oder, und mir sind monatliche Gebrüren lieber.


----------



## Des@teur (5. Februar 2009)

Carthos schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wo dein Problem liegt, aber das Chatsystem funktioniert mitlerweile tadellos.



Er ging bevor der Patch für den Chat kam. 

@Lari: Inzwischen ist der wie der WoW Chat. Nur ohne SPAM... (noch) Und Items kann man auch linken.


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Andi89 schrieb:


> Edit:
> *Neue Meldungen zu Mythic: *Mythic Entertainment: Massenentlassungen
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> ...


BoldarBlood übertreibt gerne mal. Über die Entlassungen haben wir schon in diesem Thread gesprochen.
BB ist so ein Stevinho-Verschnitt, den konnte in der Beta schon niemand leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thx @ Des@teur


----------



## Varhjhin (5. Februar 2009)

Ist aber auch auf anderen Seiten zu lesen. Angeblich triffts 60-130 Leute die direkt an War beteiligt waren, unter anderem auch einige der fürhrenden Entwickler. Also ganz zufrieden scheint EA mit dem Erfolg nicht zu sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.joystiq.com/2009/02/04/rumor-mo...gners-affected/


----------



## Miamoto (5. Februar 2009)

Was nur 300 000 Abos, so ne scheisse. Dann kann ich ja mit Spielen aufhören. Schade WAR, du hast mir soviel Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn du nur von 300 K gespielt wirst kannst du nicht gut sein. Schbass, wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld. In diesem Sinne WAAAGGGHHHH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helrok (5. Februar 2009)

ich bin's wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es liegt soviel im argen bei WAR, dass dieser enorme Spielerschwund logisch ist.
> Leveln war öde/SzenarioGrind oder ähnliches.


also ich weiss nicht, wenn ich das mit wow vergleiche, war dort das lvln um welten öder - ich sag nur 78 wölfe für 5 wolfsohren und so...
daran kann es also nicht liegen.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Immer und immer die gleichen Szenarien, ...


da erlaube ich mir, dich aus deinem post weiter unten zu zitieren:


LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Meine Gilde spielt täglich, wie es gerade passt, die Heros, ...


also täglich immer die gleichen hero-instanzen (wo alles immer beim gleichen ist) ist besser als gleiche szenarien wo jedesmal der ablauf (da die gegner/setups wechseln können) anders ist?!



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> ...PvE questen hatte kaum nutzen, Erfahrung im open RvR lachhaft.
> [/qoute]
> hmm, ich fand die belohnungen waren eigentlich immer echt nette sachen, konnte man meist brauchen, wenn man noch nichts aus dem pvp-bereich hatte. oder meinst du im endgame? dort fehlt der nutzen bei w.a.r. - ganz klar - aber warum? weil die entwickler solche sachen wie mats und gold farmen vermeiden wollten. jedenfalls haben die quests genau so viel sinn oder unsinn wie in anderen mmorpg.
> die erfahrungspunkte im orvr wurden nach kurzer zeit deutlich erhöht, während bei wow sie komplett abgeschafft wurden (wäre ja schrecklich, wenn die lvl19pvp-twinks, in die man soviel gold steckt, auflvln würden - dann könnte man ja nicht mehr r0xx0rn).
> ...


----------



## DeeeRoy (5. Februar 2009)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Was nur 300 000 Abos, so ne scheisse. Dann kann ich ja mit Spielen aufhören. Schade WAR, du hast mir soviel Spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß es wirklich Leute gibt, die genau so denken. Auch wenn das von dir nur Spaß war...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (5. Februar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Schlimm,schlimm das alles!!!
> 
> 800000 verkaufte Spiele und 300000 Abos?
> 
> ...


wie heisst das zeug nochmal das du nimmst?
der gross und einzelhandel verdient also nichts an einer verkauften einheit?transportkosten,werbung etc.,haben sie nicht?
entwicklungskosten,lizenzgebühren,technikpark,personal,steuern? gibts nicht bei denen.
zinsen für die finanzierung kennen sie wohl auch nicht?
von kleinbeträgen wie mieten,strom,heizung etc. reden wir mal gar nicht.
ansonsten eine ganz tolle rechnung,so stellt sich klein fritzchen den 3. weltkrieg vor.
das mit deinem elend verstehe ich jetzt.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

Andi89 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie gehört das Micropayment ausgeschlossen wird (also ist es gut möglich das es kommt), aber ich denke mal sogar EA wir halbwegs Respekt vor den Kunden haben (und die meisten sind nun mal gegen dieses System).
> 
> Ich kenne einige (mich eingeschlossen) die sofort mit WAR aufhören würden wenn man für ein bisschen Geld die Super-Rüssi kaufen kann.
> Ja, es bringt zwar  viel Geld, aber den Spielspass der Kunden drückt es in den Keller (v.a. weil die ganzen Micropayment-MMOS extrem itemlastig sind und deshalb die, die nicht bereit sind 100€ im Monat zu investieren die reinen Opfer sind^^)
> ...




omg wenn die entlassen ja fast alle wer soll dann noch den patch macken?


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Varhjhin schrieb:


> Ist aber auch auf anderen Seiten zu lesen. Angeblich triffts 60-130 Leute die direkt an War beteiligt waren, unter anderem auch einige der fürhrenden Entwickler. Also ganz zufrieden scheint EA mit dem Erfolg nicht zu sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hier als ein weiteres Beispiel THQ, auch ein großer Spielepublisher: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Publisher-T.../meldung/126953



Helrok schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht, wenn ich das mit wow vergleiche, war dort das lvln um welten öder - ich sag nur 78 wölfe für 5 wolfsohren und so...
> daran kann es also nicht liegen.


Schon wieder WoW -.-
Bei etwa 1000 Quests bis Level 80 kommt sowas höchstens 2 Dutzend mal vor. Fand ich weniger nervig, als das Questen in WAR. Man questet ja im Regelfall, um im Level vorranzukommen. Bei WAR musste ich fast alle Paarungen durchquesten, um Ende doch noch Szenarien grinden zu müssen, da es immer noch nicht reichte. Und das nervte, das Weiterkommen war einfach zäh.



> also täglich immer die gleichen hero-instanzen (wo alles immer beim gleichen ist) ist besser als gleiche szenarien wo jedesmal der ablauf (da die gegner/setups wechseln können) anders ist?!


Ich glaube es gibt gut ein Dutzend Heros mit Level 80, mir steht es frei, welche ich mir aussuche. Auch in der Levelphase hat man immer mehrer Instanzen, die man besuchen kann.
In WAR hingegen meldete man sich für die Szenarien an, es war zu 90% immer das Gleiche, und es langweilt irgendwann einfach. Nach zehn mal das gleiche Szenario hat man einfach kein Bock mehr darauf. Anmelden, auf Invite warten, irgendwo trifft sich der Zerg, geht ein bisschen hin oder her, oder man wird direkt am Spawn becampt, weil bei den Gegnern gerade eine gute Gilde bei ist.



> oder meinst du im endgame? dort fehlt der nutzen bei w.a.r. - ganz klar - aber warum? weil die entwickler solche sachen wie mats und gold farmen vermeiden wollten. jedenfalls haben die quests genau so viel sinn oder unsinn wie in anderen mmorpg.


Ich bin Level 80, raide, und musste noch nie Gold oder Mats farmen. Aber das hat auch nichts mit den von mir bemängelten Dingen zu tun.


> die erfahrungspunkte im orvr wurden nach kurzer zeit deutlich erhöht, während bei wow sie komplett abgeschafft wurden (wäre ja schrecklich, wenn die lvl19pvp-twinks, in die man soviel gold steckt, auflvln würden - dann könnte man ja nicht mehr r0xx0rn).


Soweit ich weiß gab es noch nie Erfahrung für Kills in WoW. Lediglich durch Quests. Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, bald gibt es XP für Kills! Gerade, damit die BGs unter Level 60 keine Twinkparade mehr sind.


> der spielerschwund kann man also so nicht erklären, behaupte ich.
> wie ich mitbekam, sprangen viele wieder ab/sind zu wow zurück gekehrt, weil sie mit dem balance system, dem schere/stein/papier nicht klar kamen. es ist halt einfach nicht für jeden verkraftbar, dass es eine klasse gibt, die ihn auf jeden fall besiegen wird und man weiss, dass dies sich nie ändern wird.
> dazu kamen die "performance"probleme bei einigen - wobei ich manchmal echt nicht weiss, wie ich das einschätzen soll. manchmal ist es einfach ein unverständnis, dass der eigene rechner halt einfach nicht zauberanimationen von 200 leuten auf einem haufen packt, wenn man alles voll aufdreht. da ja aber der rechner soooo imba ist... achja...


Rechner und imba hat mit der Performance von WAR rein garnichts zu tun.
Man hätte vielleicht mi folgendem werben sollen:
"WAR - Massenschlachten mit mehreren 100 Spielern gleichzeitig*! Episch!"

* Ihr Rechner wird es allerdings nicht darstellen können.

Die von mir angesprochenen Dinge gehen von meiner Meinung aus und spiegeln nur meine Sichtweise dar. Es hat nichts mit WoW zu tun, und ist in keinerlei Weise ein Flame gegen WAR (was hier ja häufiger angesprochen wird...).


----------



## Churchak (5. Februar 2009)

edit möp wurscht


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

@ Churchak:
Hab gelesen, was du geschrieben hast...
Vielleicht hast du ja gemerkt, dass Buffed.de etwas falsches schreibt.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Februar 2009)

Lari, du kennst WoW ned. Du kennst Woddel, da geht das auch mitd en dropchancen. Wer allerdings länger als ein Jahr spielt weiß, das 78 Wölfe für 5 Ohren oder 1000 Skelette für 30 Fragmente normal waren.


----------



## Môrticielle (5. Februar 2009)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Was nur 300 000 Abos, so ne scheisse. Dann kann ich ja mit Spielen aufhören. Schade WAR, du hast mir soviel Spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du triffst den Nagel mit dieser sarkastischen Bemerkung voll auf den Kopf! Genau das ist nämlich das grundlegende Problem der MMOGs heutzutage: Die Kundschaft, die überhaupt nicht mehr in der Lage ist, sich eine eigene (und vor allem realistische) Meinung zu bilden, ein MMOG nur nach der Zahl der Spieler beurteilt und bei Abfall der Spielerzahlen das Spiel rascher verläßt als Ratten ein sinkendes Schiff.  -.-

Das zweite ebenfalls erheblich Problem sind Kiddies, die nur nach Superlativen schauen: Hat das Spiel Direct X 10? Fließt mehr Blut als in anderen Spielen? Sind die Waffen noch überdimensionierter als in anderen Spielen (Thema Phallussymbol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )? etc. Und sie erwarten zudem von jedem außer ihnen selbst Perfektion, die sie dann logischerweise in keinem Spiel finden werden und sind permanent in Foren fluchend immer auf dem Sprung von einem MMOG zum nächsten.

Bei einer solchen Kundschaft hat letztlich kein neues MMOG eine Chance. Dies konnte man auch gut erkennen, wenn man zunächst AoC spielte und dann WAR: Bei AoC wurde ja schon heftigst geflamed, was aufgrund des Entwicklungsstandes des Spiels bei Release und dem gigantischen Gehalt an Bugs irgendwo verständlich war. Als ich dann mit Veröffentlichung von WAR das gleiche Gejammere über WAR las, traute ich meinen Augen nicht, denn WAR war nun wirklich erheblich ärmer an Fehlern als AoC und das, was vorhanden war, wurde von Mythic rasch ausgebessert (wofür Funcom Monate gebraucht hätte).

Es ist leider so, daß viele Menschen MMOGs nur noch spielen, um ein Alibi zum Rummeckern zu haben. Gerade von daher erscheint es mir wichtig, sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden und nicht auf das (teils extrem dumme) Gewäsch anderer zu hören. Und genau zu diesem dummen Gewäsch gehören Diskussionen über Spielerzahlen und ihre Bedeutung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

Spielerzahlen sind wichtig ich hab kein bock war alleine zu zoggen massenschlachen brauchen massen sollte dir schon klar sein oder?


----------



## Patso (5. Februar 2009)

massenschlachten mit 150 000 gegenn 150 000 spieler ? xD

ne gschmar erklärt mir mal was ihr unter ner guten massenschlacht versteht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> massenschlachten mit 150 000 gegenn 150 000 spieler ? xD
> 
> ne gschmar erklärt mir mal was ihr unter ner guten massenschlacht versteht...
> 
> ...



umso mehr um so besser aber war hat dafür ja low performance


----------



## doggystyle (5. Februar 2009)

@Patso: also ich würde sagen so ab 150v150 wäre es für mich eine anständige Keilerei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@WOrldBasch0R: so lange auf deinem Server die Post abgeht, kann dir doch die Gesamtzahl Rille sein!
Also reichen Theoretisch 10K deutsche Spieler...


----------



## Jareidos (5. Februar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> massenschlachten mit 150 000 gegenn 150 000 spieler ? xD
> 
> ne gschmar erklärt mir mal was ihr unter ner guten massenschlacht versteht...
> 
> ...


Die grösste die ich miterlebt habe war 160 vs 60 oder so- das war eher nen Gemetzel mit 20-30 FPS^^
Aber ich sehe Schlachten so ab 60 vs 60


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> @Patso: also ich würde sagen so ab 150v150 wäre es für mich eine anständige Keilerei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




falsch es ist extrems wichtig das auch möglichst vielen server gute battles sind damit man wechseln kann


----------



## Salute (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> falsch es ist extrems wichtig das auch möglichst vielen server gute battles sind damit man wechseln kann




Weil man auf jeder Ignoreliste des Servers schon drauf ist oder wie?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miamoto (5. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub ich hab an WAR was falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Fresse da gammel ich die ganze Zeit im ORVR und in Szenarien ab. Mein main ist gerade mal lvl 28 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich habe kaum quests gemacht. Jetzt erfahre ich, dass es zuwenig quests gibt. Is das echt so? unverschähmtheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe sehr viel getwinkt, jede Klasse hat ihren Reiz, denn jede Klasse ist authentisch (es gibt beispielsweise, keine Untoten Priester, die Leichen fressen und ihre m8s dann mit heiliges Licht heilen). Das WAR nicht gerade den Leistungsstärksten Code hat ist kein Geheimnis, es wurde zugegeben und man arbeitet dran. Achja und wie wars das bei Wow, da gabs doch auch derbste Lags, Serverabstürze durch das Addon. Ich lass mich überraschen wie sich WAR in ein paar Monaten spielen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Weil man auf jeder Ignoreliste des Servers schon drauf ist oder wie?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




weil man transen will?


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Zu meiner Zeit musste man als Destro auch mal ein Weilchen warten, bis Szenarien aufgehen, bzw. das Szenario aufging. Mehr Destros als Ordis in der Warteschlange.
Und wenn man mal kein Bock auf PvP hatte, wurd eben gequestet.


----------



## Rayon (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> weil man transen will?


Musst du ja nicht, wenns auf deinem Server voll abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> weil man transen will?




Naja jedem das Seine. Mich persönlich würden die Bartstopeln stören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Musst du ja nicht, wenns auf deinem Server voll abgeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja und wenn die Skillige Masse auf meinem server zu gering ist muss ich weg


----------



## Maguerita (5. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> In WAR hingegen meldete man sich für die Szenarien an, es war zu 90% immer das Gleiche, und es langweilt irgendwann einfach. Nach zehn mal das gleiche Szenario hat man einfach kein Bock mehr darauf. Anmelden, auf Invite warten, irgendwo trifft sich der Zerg, geht ein bisschen hin oder her, oder man wird direkt am Spawn becampt, weil bei den Gegnern gerade eine gute Gilde bei ist.
> 
> Ich bin Level 80, raide, und musste noch nie Gold oder Mats farmen. Aber das hat auch nichts mit den von mir bemängelten Dingen zu tun.



Es hat sich schon einiges geändert, die Levelgeschwindigkeit und die Quests wurden vor einiger Zeit zu einander angepasst. Soweit ich mich erinnere, hattest du eine Zelotin gespielt, das die etwas länger für einige Mobs braucht ist klar, das weiß ich nur so gut von meiner Erzmagierin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Allerdings war ich mit dieser nur im Elfengebiet, und nicht anderswo. Die Rotation der Szenarien hatte auch etwas gebracht, so dass nicht nur immer Tor Anroc im T3 aufging. Da hatte ich wirklich alle Szenarien kennen gelernt, bei einigen wäre ich sogar dankbar gewesen wenn ich sie nicht kennen gelernt hätte. Als Heilerin hatte ich dort meinen Spaß gehabt, genauso wie im RvR -Gebiet, das waren richtige schöne Schlachten, die Belagerung der Kriegslager fand ich nicht so schlimm, das hatten wir genauso häufig gemacht wie die Zerstörung und das obwohl die Zerstörung damals noch in Überzahl war. 
Jeder hat so seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht und daraus Rückschlüsse gezogen. 

Das du nie Gold in WoW farmen mussten, gilt ja auch nur für dich, du Glückspilz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Viele andere mussten es und ich bin dankbar, das mir das in WAR so ziemlich erspart bleibt, ich will meine eh schon knapp bemessene Freizeit nicht noch mit farmen ausfüllen. Ich sage ja nicht, dass alles supi und perfekt in WAR ist, aber ich seh es auch nicht so tragisch und verbissen, sondern warte erstmal ab was noch kommt.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Ja und wenn die Skillige Masse auf meinem server zu gering ist muss ich weg



Ojeh, jetzt geht die Skilldiskussion wieder los, dafür hatten wir doch einen anderen Thread oder?


----------



## Rayon (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Ja und wenn die Skillige Masse auf meinem server zu gering ist muss ich weg


Oder du bist glücklich weil du Noobs bashen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorbszn (5. Februar 2009)

ich hab vor paar tagen mal mein abo reaktiviert. hatte die hoffnung, dass sich einiges geändert hat.

dem ist leider nicht so. meinen lvl 19 schamanen auf hergig ausgepackt: keine gruppen für pqs, rvr oder sonstwas. szenario wartezeiten etwa 15 min. der geisterserver is immernoch wie ausgestorben (zumindest im t2). das macht kein spaß. dabei mochte ich den schamanen sehr.

aber nun gut destro is halt nachwievor in überzahl, erstellst du dir einen ordler, dachte ich mir. kurz die server warteliste gesichtet: selbst die zum release berühmt berüchtigten warteschlangen server standen um etwa 16 uhr überall auf niedrig oO wtf?!
dennoch einen runenpriester auf averland erstellt. das zwergen startgebiet wirkt wie ausgestorben, zumidnest gehen szenarien im minutentakt los. das ganze t1 zwergengebiet ist aber wie ausgestorben. Public Quests sind ein tolles feature, aber was bringt es wenn einfach kein MMO-feeling aufkommt?!

ich bin sehr enttäuscht. Das Spiel is grad mal ein halbes Jahr alt und im T3 und T4 mag auf manchen Servern die Post abgehen. Aber was ich als Neuanfänger zu sehen bekomme is einfach nur trostlos, das Spiel wirkt TOT.


----------



## Churchak (5. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> die frage stellt sich aber warum du hier bist und nicht im wowo forum


die frage sollte viel lieber lauten warum ihr/ihm so langweilig ist das sie/er so viel energie/zeit aufbringt hier rumzutrolln zu posten


----------



## Rayon (5. Februar 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> ich hab vor paar tagen mal mein abo reaktiviert. hatte die hoffnung, dass sich einiges geändert hat.
> 
> dem ist leider nicht so. meinen lvl 19 schamanen auf hergig ausgepackt: keine gruppen für pqs, rvr oder sonstwas. szenario wartezeiten etwa 15 min. der geisterserver is immernoch wie ausgestorben (zumindest im t2). das macht kein spaß. dabei mochte ich den schamanen sehr.
> 
> ...


Das war aber zu erwarten, dass sich die Spieler nicht Jahrelang im T1 oder T2 aufhalten werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (5. Februar 2009)

boa wen ich noch heute noch einmal das wort skill lese muss ich kotzen...

als nächstes kommnt olololololo ich hab 500k dmg gemacht ( aber dafür nix für die gruppe gemacht ) und du nur 400k ( und der gruppe / anderen geholfen ) 
skill.. SKILL .. AAAAAAH da könnt ich immer aurasten wen ich sowas lese... sowas dummes , nerviges...

naja und so weiter...


----------



## Jareidos (5. Februar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> boa wen ich noch heute noch einmal das wort skill lese muss ich kotzen...
> 
> als nächstes kommnt olololololo ich hab 500k dmg gemacht ( aber dafür nix für die gruppe gemacht ) und du nur 400k ( und der gruppe / anderen geholfen )
> skill.. SKILL .. AAAAAAH da könnt ich immer aurasten wen ich sowas lese... sowas dummes , nerviges...
> ...



*Baldrian-Tee reich*
WAR ist halt eigtl. nen Teamplay-Game (Zum Thema "Ich bin skilliger als du" halt)


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> die frage sollte viel lieber lauten warum ihr/ihm so langweilig ist das sie/er so viel energie/zeit aufbringt hier rumzutrolln zu posten


Zeit auf der Arbeit.
Wenn du Kritik/Meinungsäußerung als Troll siehst ist dir glaube ich nicht mehr zu helfen. Fällt dir auf, dass du einer der wenigen bist, die hier aus der Reihe fallen? Als WAR-Spieler?


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Oder du bist glücklich weil du Noobs bashen kannst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn du genug skill hast ist auch ein skiller ein noob im vergleich zum wahre skiller


----------



## doggystyle (5. Februar 2009)

@WOrldBasch0R: jetzt versteh ich deinen Namen... du bashst ganze Server leer und ziehst dann zum nächsten weiter! Nenn dich doch um in Weltenfresser!

"skillige Masse" MUHAR! Das muss ich mir merken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (5. Februar 2009)

Mittlerweile ein Epic Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorbszn (5. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Das war aber zu erwarten, dass sich die Spieler nicht Jahrelang im T1 oder T2 aufhalten werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ich damit meine ist, dass es enorm abschreckend für neuanfänger ist wenn sie sich ein MMO kaufen und stundenlang keine anderen Spieler treffen und von genialen features wie PQs nicht mitbekommen. Wer bleibt da bitte bei der Stange?

goa hat einfach zu viele Server aufgemacht. Sinnvoll wäre es diverse Server zusammenzulegen um dann weniger Server zu haben, auf denen dann aber die Post abgeht. Das wagt Goa/EA aber momentan nicht. schließlich wär dass die nächste hiobsbotschaft nach 300k abos, 150 mitarbeiter bei mythic entlassen etc. das wäre PR-technisch gesehen ein weiterer sargnagel, den man sich nicht erlauben kann. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres für ein MMO als ein sinkendes Boot zu gelten


----------



## Maguerita (5. Februar 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> goa hat einfach zu viele Server aufgemacht. Sinnvoll wäre es diverse Server zusammenzulegen um dann weniger Server zu haben, auf denen dann aber die Post abgeht. Das wagt Goa/EA aber momentan nicht. schließlich wär dass die nächste hiobsbotschaft nach 300k abos, 150 mitarbeiter bei mythic entlassen etc. das wäre PR-technisch gesehen ein weiterer sargnagel, den man sich nicht erlauben kann. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres für ein MMO als ein sinkendes Boot zu gelten



Was hätten sie denn nach den Release machen sollen, als überall >500er Warteschlangen waren und die Leute fast ne Stunde auf Einlass warten mussten? Die Spieler hatten doch schon dort gedroht, dass sie wieder weggehen werden, wenn sie nicht endlich die Warteschlangen nicht abschaffen. So oder so anscheinend kann GOA es niemanden rechtmachen, immer meckert einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hinterher weiß man es immer besser. Eine Zusammenlegung wäre wahrscheinlich das beste, zumindest bei den geklonten Servern, als Gau würde ich das nicht sehen.


----------



## antischock (5. Februar 2009)

Verhältnisse von Accountzahlen

da die umfrage ins offtopic gehört, aber für beide foren interessant ist, möchte ich sie hier noch einmal public machen.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> Verhältnisse von Accountzahlen
> 
> da die umfrage ins offtopic gehört, aber für beide foren interessant ist, möchte ich sie hier noch einmal public machen.




okay das sagt alles es geht zuende WARRHHHHHHHHGGGGGG

tut doch was


----------



## Pogolinus (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> WARRHHHHHHHHGGGGGG



is unser war forum troll echt so krass das er nichmal WAAAGH richtig schreiben kann XD


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> is unser war forum troll echt so krass das er nichmal WAAAGH richtig schreiben kann XD




woher weißt du wie ich schrei wenn ich mich aufreg??

ich schrei halt mit r


----------



## Amkhar (5. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Was hätten sie denn nach den Release machen sollen, als überall >500er Warteschlangen waren und die Leute fast ne Stunde auf Einlass warten mussten? Die Spieler hatten doch schon dort gedroht, dass sie wieder weggehen werden, wenn sie nicht endlich die Warteschlangen nicht abschaffen. So oder so anscheinend kann GOA es niemanden rechtmachen, immer meckert einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja,wenn ich 1,2 mio games an den handel liefere und dann nur server für 100k spieler bereitstelle (ist keine kongrete Zahl,nur mal zum darstellen)dann haben sie entweder kein vertrauen zu ihrem produkt oder sind einfach unfähig.ich tippe auf eine homogene masse von beidem.


----------



## DerTingel (5. Februar 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Kein anderes MMO wird soviele Abo Zahlen kriegen wie WoW, wie gesagt ein Phänomen.



falsch...lineage2 liegt mit seinen abozahlen deutlich über denen von wow. 18mio war das letzte was ich gehört hab. ist aber fast ausschliesslich im asiatischen raum verbreitet. 
mir machen die zahlen jedenfalls keine angst. EA wird sicherlich nicht so blöd sein, ein gut laufendes mmo aus dem programm zu kicken, während im moment jeder hersteller versucht ein stück vom mmo-kuchen abzubekommen. da haben sie schon ein sehr gutes pferd mit WAR erwischt.
und ja, die mmo highlights, welche für dieses jahr angekündigt sind. jaaa, super. ankündigen kann ich auch viel. erstmal muss der erscheinungstermin eingehalten werden, dann kann man weiterschauen obs wirklich n highlight ist, oder nur n kleines strohfeuer. 
das einzige spiel, welches WAR evtl "gefährlich" werden könnte, ist m.e. guild wars 2, da es ebenfalls auf einem RvR system beruhen soll. aber auch wenn einige noch den traum haben, dass es dieses jahr erscheint, realistisch gesehen ist ein release vor 2010 unmöglich. 
mfg

&#8364;: gestern mein abo um 3monate verlängert...ihr seid mich noch nicht los...muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Februar 2009)

WorldBash0r du weist aber schon das Buffed früher eine reine WoWseite war und auch nicht gerade die größte Warhammercomunity hat? Die zaheln sind halt nur fürs Buffedforum repesentativ, wenn man das bei zb bei Onlinewelten reinstellen würde, oder bei Gamona, dann sähe es wieder anders aus.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Bitte keine Querverweise auf andere Threads, danke.


----------



## abszu (5. Februar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> falsch...lineage2 liegt mit seinen abozahlen deutlich über denen von wow. 18mio war das letzte was ich gehört hab. ist aber fast ausschliesslich im asiatischen raum verbreitet.



18 Millionen wurden von Lineage II verkauft, aktuelle Abozahlen liegen um die 1 Million. Quelle: Wikipedia bzw. die dort angegebene Quelle.


----------



## doggystyle (5. Februar 2009)

LA 2 habe ich mir mal zum Spaß für ein paar Euronen geholt und angeschaut.

Klassensystem interessant, Gildensystem interessant... eingeloggt... Grafik gerade so erträglich... und dann mit Stufe 4 zum ersten mal beim questen von einem großen einfach mal platt gemacht worden.

Kurz gelacht und deinstalliert.


----------



## rosabuffed (5. Februar 2009)

_AOC zum Ramschpreis
Nachdem Käufer vor einem halben Jahr noch 50 Euro für Age of Conan bezahlt haben, wird das Online-Rollenspiel ab dem 15. Februar für 6,95 Euro in der Software Pyramide angeboten. Neben dem Client ist auch ein Monat freie Spielzeit enthalten. So schnell wird ein potentieller Blockbuster zum Ramschpreis angeboten!_

http://www.mmorpg-planet.de/p_age-of-conan...29135404/1.html


----------



## doggystyle (5. Februar 2009)

Und was hat das mit WAR zu tun?


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit WAR zu tun?




es könnte sein das wir auch untergehen hoffentlich bringen die neuen klassen mehr abbos


----------



## Ascían (5. Februar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit WAR zu tun?



Hab lange suchen müssen, und hab die Antwort gefunden: Nichts.


----------



## Rayon (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> es könnte sein das wir auch untergehen hoffentlich bringen die neuen klassen mehr abbos


Deine Sch.... Panikmache regt langsam auf.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Deine Sch.... Panikmache regt langsam auf.




Sag mal bist du Baume? ich will helfen und wachrütteln ich hab mir war neu gekauft plus bär ich will nicht umsonst soviel ausgegebn haben


----------



## Rayon (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Sag mal bist du Baume? ich will helfen und wachrütteln ich hab mir war neu gekauft plus bär ich will nicht umsonst soviel ausgegebn haben


Kauf dir mehr Bären. Von dem Geld kann WAR überleben. Oh... wait.


----------



## Senubirath (5. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> es könnte sein das wir auch untergehen hoffentlich bringen die neuen klassen mehr abbos



*ladet seine flinte und schaut zu dem troll* als erstes ma ruhe... in den unteren rängen... Wir werden nicht untergehen.... nur weil andere spiele wie CoH/CoV ggf für nen erschwinglichen Preis angeboten werden heißt das net das es nur tote server gibt und keiner es spielt.


Mich wundert es das der thread noch offen ist.... hier gehen sich ja durchgehen War'ler und WoW'ler an den hals und die mods schauen einfach mal weg. 


Hört doch einfach auf euch einzunässen und wartet ma ab... die zahlen sollen doch vom winter abteil sein oder? Dann haben die keine aussage kraft für weitere prognosen. Aber da viele hier ja bestimmt wissen welches game stirbt und welches net will ich mich ja net denen in den weg stellen die meinen der oberchecker zu sein... Wäre das selbe wenn ich sage das wenn Uldurr (mir egal wie es geschrieben wird) nicht die anforderunegn der com entspricht knapp 30-40% aufhören werden... Dann noch die laags... die bescheidene grafik... das verhältniss der spieler untereinander... könnte das so weiter führen aber was würde es bringen? Warscheinlich reaktionen von leuten die sich provoziert fühen von denen es ja anscheinend ne menge in diesem thread gibt.

Also mach euch net kirre und geht schlafen, arbeiten oder spielt... nur hört mit dem schwachsinnigen vergleichen und prognosen auf...


----------



## Sichel_1983 (5. Februar 2009)

Also die Abo-Zahlen sind für ein MMORPG im grünen bereich, von daher ist jede Panik mache totaler Quatsch.

Zu der ganzen WoW-Laberei sage ich nur eins: Milliarden Fliegen fressen Scheiße, deshalb tu ich es noch lange nicht...


----------



## Senubirath (5. Februar 2009)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Also die Abo-Zahlen sind für ein MMORPG im grünen bereich, von daher ist jede Panik mache totaler Quatsch.
> 
> Zu der ganzen WoW-Laberei sage ich nur eins: Milliarden Fliegen fressen Scheiße, deshalb tu ich es noch lange nicht...



Gutes statement.....  so sollte man es ausdrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Ignoriert es doch einfach und provoziert nicht noch zurück *schwerseufz*

Von nun an bitte bei Warhammer, deren Accountzahlen und deren Zukunt bleiben, jeglicher vergleich mit anderen Spielen scheint hier ja nur in sinnlosen Beleidigungen und Provokationen zu enden.


----------



## Senubirath (5. Februar 2009)

Allright.... hast aber recht in dem punkt Lillyan.... widmen wir uns dem zu für was diese board gedacht ist.



Also zurück zum main topic:

Ich sehe eigendlich kein problem in den Account zahlen... und das ne menge geplannt ist zeigt ja auch das wir alle noch freude haben werden, okay mansche mehr andere weniger... aber man kann es halb ne allen spielern recht machen und man verlangt das ja auch net.

Seht es doch ma so... uns stehen nicht nur die letzten 2 fehlenden Chars bevore... nope auch 3 events und neuer content ^^ Damit sollten wir erst ma wieder beschäftigt sein und wer weiß.... vlt wachsen die zahlen ja auch wieder... soweit ich das in der wirtschaft kenne sollte man sowas als gezeiten ansehen... manschma geht es zurück dann steigt es wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange unsere com weiter freundlich und besonders spielerisch zeigt was se kann haben wir doch alle spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (5. Februar 2009)

Man muss sich ja auch immer vor Augen halten, dass ebend nicht alle das selbe bevorzugen (wäre ja auch langweilig). Und nur weil x-Millionen Deutsche Fussball zu ihrem Sport gemacht haben schau ich mir trotzdem 100x lieber nen Basketballspiel an. Und wenn ihr ein Spiel schlecht findet... ganz simpel: spielt es nicht. Alles andere führt doch zu Endlosdiskussionen á la ich habe dir ne Schnecke geklaut. Manche tun ja so als ob War ihre freundin ausgespannt hätte (beliebiges MMO einsetzbar^^)

Denke mal die Abozahlen sind ok und innerhalb der community sind die meisten zufrieden und das ist doch die Hauptsache. Was Aussenstehende fürn Sempf dazugeben ist komplett irrelevant!


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

Ich denke wir können uns einigen ,WAR geht es super und wir freuen uns noch lange auf ne schöne Zeit ?!


----------



## Senubirath (5. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Ich denke wir können uns einigen ,WAR geht es super und wir freuen uns noch lange auf ne schöne Zeit ?!



Jop... sollten wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin bin ich schon auf all die dinge gespannt die kommen werden.... und ganz oben stehen die länder der toten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als spieler sollten uns abo zahlen eh net jucken... wir gehören zwar unweigerlich dazu aber hey... wir spielen un das sollte wichtig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (5. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Jop... sollten wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Spielen ist nich wichtig die zahlen müssen auch stimmen und die müssen viel höher wenn wir die besten werden


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Jop... sollten wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau auf das freuen was kommt und immer mal wieder mythic oder EA azuf die Finger schaun und konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge geben, aber was erwartet uns eigentlich in den Länder der Toten? sorry passt nicht zum Thema aber interessiert mich gerade


----------



## Senubirath (5. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Genau auf das freuen was kommt und immer mal wieder mythic oder EA azuf die Finger schaun und konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge geben, aber was erwartet uns eigentlich in den Länder der Toten? sorry passt nicht zum Thema aber interessiert mich gerade



Starten tut es nach dem Event Call to Arms.... Titel is glaube ich Hidden in the Sand...

Erwarten tut uns neue gegner... etwas pve content und ein dungeon oder so.... die infos geben nicht viel her... aber man kann davon ausgehen das sich beide parteien drum prügeln dürfen^^ Was doch schon ma freude macht XD


Bashor.... sei ruhig... wir wollen nicht an die macht.... nope wir bleiben schön beschaulich und beginnen nicht drauf zu drängen die besten zu werden... Hey... es is gut wie es is... und wir bekommen wieder mehr spieler als ruhig blut und ggf Tee trinken, tee beruhigt so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

BTW: sorry passt wieder nicht zum Thema, aber mir fällt das gerade ein, was wird eigentlich aus dem Hammerträger? da der Slayer eingeführt wird wird der Hammerträger ja eingestampft, oder wird er irgendwann wieder aufgenommen als neuen Char? weil hab da son netten post im anderen Foren gelesen, dass es noch einen Ulricpriester geben sollte(weil sie so gut ins WAR-universum passen) usw. deswegen wäre es mal interessant, auch wenn es grad nicht zum THema passt, sorry


----------



## Senubirath (5. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Stimmt *W0rld Basch0r nicht mehr beachten* aber das Problem ist, wenn andere WAR fremde leute das lesen, schreckt sie das ab, wenn jemand Angst schürt das EA pleite geht oder "Hass" gegen andere MMOG's schürt.Kann man Leute deswegen eigentlich auch Bannen?
> 
> BTW: sorry passt wieder nicht zum Thema, aber mir fällt das gerade ein, was wird eigentlich aus dem Hammerträger? da der Slayer eingeführt wird wird der Hammerträger ja eingestampft, oder wird er irgendwann wieder aufgenommen als neuen Char? weil hab da son netten post im anderen Foren gelesen, dass es noch einen Ulricpriester geben sollte(weil sie so gut ins WAR-universum passen) usw. deswegen wäre es mal interessant, auch wenn es grad nicht zum THema passt, sorry



Ich denke die wo es interessiert werden nicht abgeschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der HAmmerträger wird wohl vorerst ma verschwinden... und hey... man kann über alles sprechen was mit der zukunft von war auf sich hat^^

Soweit ich weiß wurde der Hammerträger nicht übernommen weil er geschichtlich net so richtig passen würde.... deswegen der slayer...


Das mit dem Ulrik Priester is mir neu... denke aber da wir eh die Sigmar Priester drin haben das die nicht reinkommen werden... aber man kann sich nie sicher sein... also abwarten ^^


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Ich denke die wo es interessiert werden nicht abgeschreckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay danke, ich bin mit dem "alten" WArhammer Universum nicht sooooo vertraut, das neue ist eher was für mich, mit netten Space marines, aber danke

das mit dem Ulric Priester waren nur Forderungen was noch kommen sollte, genauso wie Skaven, was ich verstehen kann, was gibts geileres als ne 3 m Ratte die die Weltherrschaft will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (5. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Okay danke, ich bin mit dem "alten" WArhammer Universum nicht sooooo vertraut, das neue ist eher was für mich, mit netten Space marines, aber danke
> 
> das mit dem Ulric Priester waren nur Forderungen was noch kommen sollte, genauso wie Skaven, was ich verstehen kann, was gibts geileres als ne 3 m Ratte die die Weltherrschaft will?
> 
> ...




Habe ursprünglich mit Warhammer angefangen... bin dann auch auf das nebenprodukt umgestiegen... Mortheim..... wobei ich mich frage ob se Mortheim nicht auch einbauen wollen... wäre cool die Stadt drin zu haben XD


Skaven scheinen so gut wie sicher.... Nur der gegenpart steht noch in den sternen... sofern es einen geben wird ^^


Ich konzentriere mich erst ma auf das was vor uns liegt und schon einen namen hat... der rest kommt eh nach und nach zu uns geliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Habe ursprünglich mit Warhammer angefangen... bin dann auch auf das nebenprodukt umgestiegen... Mortheim..... wobei ich mich frage ob se Mortheim nicht auch einbauen wollen... wäre cool die Stadt drin zu haben XD
> 
> 
> Skaven scheinen so gut wie sicher.... Nur der gegenpart steht noch in den sternen... sofern es einen geben wird ^^
> ...



Und darauf kann man sich freuen und Happy sein, denn wenn nur die hälfte der Ideen benutzt werden ,die die Community hat wird es eins der besten Spiele die es gibt.


----------



## Senubirath (5. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Und darauf kann man sich freuen und Happy sein, denn wenn nur die hälfte der Ideen benutzt werden ,die die Community hat wird es eins der besten Spiele die es gibt.



Joah und die tatsache das die Welt von War riesig ist dann steht uns noch ne menge bevor...

Die Wüste der Toten is ja angekündigt also bekommen wir Khemri zu gesicht....

Aber es gibt ja auch länder wie Arabia, Lustria, und viele mehr (will jetzt net alles auflisten muss mir das neue regelbuch zulegen da sind die karten drin^^)
Und dann noch viele Rassen die wir nicht gesehen haben... selbst das Imperium unterscheidet sich noch in diverse Länder mit eigenen bewohnern^^

Es wird also noch lustig XD


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Habe ursprünglich mit Warhammer angefangen... bin dann auch auf das nebenprodukt umgestiegen... Mortheim..... wobei ich mich frage ob se Mortheim nicht auch einbauen wollen... wäre cool die Stadt drin zu haben XD
> 
> 
> Skaven scheinen so gut wie sicher.... Nur der gegenpart steht noch in den sternen... sofern es einen geben wird ^^
> ...




Skaven zur Zerstörung und Echsenmenschen zur Ordnung, angeblich passt das, weil den Echsenmenschen geholfen wurde, von den Hochelfen


----------



## Senubirath (5. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Skaven zur Zerstörung und Echsenmenschen zur Ordnung, angeblich passt das, weil den Echsenmenschen geholfen wurde, von den Hochelfen



Joah und würde ggf auch passen da die Zivilisation der Echsenmenschen beinahe von den Dämonen des Chaos vernichtet wurde.... okay... 

Naja... würde ma sagen wir lassen uns überraschen in dem punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spekulationen sind schon ne tolle sache genauso wie wünsche... nur manschma kommt alles anders wie ma will^^

Würde es ja cool finden wenn spuren der Chaoszwerge auftauchen würden...


----------



## Hexxer (5. Februar 2009)

300.000 ist wirklich nicht schlecht....
http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart1.html
http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart2.html


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (5. Februar 2009)

WAR Zaheln werden eh noch steigen, Russland und Asien kommen noch, nicht gerade "kleine" Gebiete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, dass die dauerhaft 400.000 - 500.000 haben werden, das wäre richtig toll.


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> WAR Zaheln werden eh noch steigen, Russland und Asien kommen noch, nicht gerade "kleine" Gebiete
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn sie das erreichen, fange ich an zu heulen, dann haben wir war sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (5. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Skaven zur Zerstörung und Echsenmenschen zur Ordnung, angeblich passt das, weil den Echsenmenschen geholfen wurde, von den Hochelfen


ja würde passen da elfen,zwerge und menschen quasi ne schöpfung der alten sind und in deren plan ne rolle spielen,chaos und orks aber zur auslöschung freigegeben sind da nicht zum plan der alten gehöhrend. und skaven und echsenmenschen liegen ja auch seit ewigkeiten im klinsch seit dem der seuchenklan da in die tempelstädten eingefallen ist. die kombo skaven/echenmenschen wär auf jeden fall nen intressanter zuwachs auch wenns mich dann wohl erst mal zur zerstörung treiben würde. ^^


----------



## joekay (5. Februar 2009)

Ist ja nicht gesagt, dass die Zahlen von WAR in den alten Gebieten nicht mehr steigerbar wären.

WAR hats, wie viele andere Spiele gegen den Klassenprimus, der mehr durch Mundpropaganda als durch Inhalte glänzt nicht leicht am Markt aber es hat einen Punkt erreicht wo es immer besser wird.


----------



## everblue (5. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> WAR Zaheln werden eh noch steigen, Russland und Asien kommen noch, nicht gerade "kleine" Gebiete
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo 500k werdens leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Hochrechnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

EU und Nordamerika ~850 Mio. Einwohner -> 300k abos ~0,035%

Asien und Russland ~ 4000 Mio. Einwohner davon 0,035% ~ 1,4 Mio. abos

Ergibt untern Strich ~1,7 Mio. abos

+10 Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krakk (6. Februar 2009)

Sehr interessanter Artikel gefunden auf golem.de


Gerade 300.000 Abonnenten hat Warhammer Online laut Electronic Arts. Für den Publisher ein herber Rückschlag beim Versuch, endlich im Internet mit konkurrenzfähigen Titeln Geld zu verdienen. Entwickler Mythic muss Mitarbeiter entlassen.
300.000 Abonnenten: Das entspricht ungefähr der Einwohnerzahl von Mannheim - und der von Warhammer Online, wie EA im Zusammenhang mit der Veröffentlichung von Geschäftszahlen bekanntgegeben hat. Am 5. Februar 2009 ist das Onlinerollenspiel zwar auch in Russland gestartet, aber allzu viel wird der zusätzliche Markt Electronic Arts nicht dabei helfen, dem Konkurrenten Blizzard mit World of Warcraft auch nur annähernd Paroli bieten zu können. Das hat immerhin 11,5 Millionen Bewohner - ungefähr so viele wie die indische Megametropole Delhi.
Dabei hat alles gut angefangen: Dank viel Qualität - so unter anderem der Test bei Golem.de - und einer massiven Werbekampagne hatte Warhammer Online nach seiner Veröffentlichung im September 2008 einen guten Start hingelegt. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit konnte EA rund 1,2 Millionen Exemplare absetzen. Anfang November 2008 vermeldete EA rund 800.000 Abonnenten. 

Einer der wichtigsten Gründe für die rapide sinkende Spielerzahl dürfte der Erfolg der WoW-Erweiterung Wrath of the Lich King sein. Durch die sind viele zu Warhammer abgewanderte Spieler zum Blizzard-Spiel zurückgekehrt - und dort offenbar wieder hängengeblieben. Rund 28 Millionen Exemplare des "Kings" konnte Activision-Blizzard allein am ersten Tag verkaufen, inzwischen dürften noch ein paar Millionen dazugekommen sein. 

Andere Gründe sind die im Vergleich zu World of Warcraft für viele fortgeschrittene Spieler viel zu niedrige Menge an interessanten Instanzen, sowie ein langfristig nicht motivierendes Handels- und Berufssystem. 

Beim Warhammer-Entwicklerstudio Mythic Entertainment soll es nun zu Entlassungen gekommen sein, berichtet unter anderem das Onlinemagazin Joystiq. Nachdem das Team bereits Mitte Januar 2009 um rund 20 Mitarbeiter verkleinert wurde, sollen jetzt weitere 60 bis 130 Angestellte den Arbeitsplatz verloren haben. Betroffen sollen vor allem Mitglieder des eigentlichen Entwicklerteams sein. Falls sich das bestätigt, wäre es ein schlechtes Zeichen für die Zukunft von Warhammer Online - schließlich leben die Massively Mulitplayer Online Role Playing Games ganz wesentlich davon, dass der Hersteller immer wieder neuen kostenlosen Inhalt nachschiebt. 

Mythic-Chef Mark Jacobs bestätigt in einem aktuellen offenen Brief an die Community die Entlassungen auch im Entwicklerteam, bleibt aber unkonkret und nennt keine Zahlen. Er begründet den verkleinerten Mitarbeiterstab damit, dass in der Phase nach der Veröffentlichung beispielsweise weniger Servicemitarbeiter benötigt würden, weil die Spieler sich eingearbeitet hätten und weniger Hilfen bräuchten. Über eine vergleichbare Kündigungswelle von Servicemitarbeitern bei Blizzard gab es nie Meldungen. 

Für wieder steigende Abonnentenzahlen will Jacobs unter anderem mit der kostenlosen Erweiterung Call to Arms sorgen, die ab Anfang März 2009 an den Start gehen soll. Sie bietet zwei neue Karrieren, ein weiteres Höhlensystem namens Land of the Dead und weitere Inhalte, insbesondere Liveevents. (ps)


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Hm golem.de   naja ... Teils mag der Bericht stimmen ...andererseits besticht er auch durch viele Spekulationen und diese sind dann auch nichtmal mit Argumenten gestüzt.

Ich will/wer da nix schön reden ..dann werden eben Mitarbeiter entlassen ...von mir aus ...mein Server is voll und ich kann spielen. Und wenn es denn irgendwann zuende ist ...was solls ...gibt noch andere Spiele die Spaß´machen.

Mal davon abgesehen denke ich nicht das Wrhammer demnächst den Bach runtergeht ...nur weil einiege Mitarbeiter entlassen werden/wurden....

Ach und wenn schon spekuliert wird wieso die community von 800.000 auf 300.000 geschrumpft ist werfe ich dazu mal meine Gedanken in die Runde ...

..ich denke es liegt nicht etwa daran das die achso geile Wotlk erweiterung rausgekommen ist ...denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt und noch einiege Zeit danach hatte Warhammer ja die Spieler noch. Sondern vielmehr glaube ich liegt es daran das ein Großteil der Spieler einfach nicht mit dem Warhammer Prinzip ...des oRvR und Scheresteinpapier/Team Prinzip klargekommen ist ...was ja ansich nichts schlimmes ist sondern echt gewöhnungsbedürftig.  Weil wenn wow den Leuten nicht auf den Keks gegangen wäre hätten sie einen Wechsel erst garnicht "versucht" ..mal davon abgesehen das es für viele sowieso sau schwierig ist von WoW loszukommen.

Aber genug der Spekulation 

...Ich freue mich btw auf die baldige Erweiterung x)


----------



## Cartandaach (6. Februar 2009)

Krakk schrieb:


> ...., dem Konkurrenten Blizzard mit World of Warcraft auch nur annähernd Paroli bieten zu können. Das hat immerhin 11,5 Millionen Bewohner - ungefähr so viele wie die indische Megametropole Delhi.
> ....
> Einer der wichtigsten Gründe für die rapide sinkende Spielerzahl dürfte der Erfolg der WoW-Erweiterung Wrath of the Lich King sein. Durch die sind viele zu Warhammer abgewanderte Spieler zum Blizzard-Spiel zurückgekehrt - und dort offenbar wieder hängengeblieben. Rund 28 Millionen Exemplare des "Kings" konnte Activision-Blizzard allein am ersten Tag verkaufen, inzwischen dürften noch ein paar Millionen dazugekommen sein.



Klingt für mich schlecht nachgeforscht oder plump geschrieben.
Warum sollten 28 Mio Leute die Erweiterung kaufen, wenn es nur 11,5 Mio. Abos gibt? Das macht meiner Ansicht nach nicht so viel Sinn. Und schon gleich am ersten Tag? Da stimmt was nicht....


300k Abos wird für EA für einen Gewinn reichen (vorausgesetzt, der Wasserkopf bei denen ist nicht zu groß). Die Zahlen sind allerdings (zumindest für mich) schon ein wenig enttäuschend. Ein Grund wird wohl sein, dass Anfangs im RvR doch recht häufig die Server gegrätscht sind und damit der "Endcontent", der womöglich noch gar nicht sooo fertig ist, gaanz weit und unerreichbar war.

Ich spekuliere jetzt auch einfach einmal: 20k Abos bringen ca. 30k Euro im Monat. Dafür kann man schon EINEN Server unterhalten (inkl. dem notwendigen Admin) und 1-2 schlecht bezahlte CSRs halten. Für recht viel mehr (also Entwicklung neuer Feautures, BugFixes etc.) ist dann aber kaum mehr Luft. Und ob eine große Firma wie EA für dann vielleicht 5k Euro Gewinn im Monat sich das ganze noch antut.... ich wage es zu beweifeln.

Um alleine den Verlust von 641 Mio $ im Quartal durch Warhammer-Abo Einnahmen (ja, die haben noch andere Dinge als Warhammer am Start, aber nur als Zahlenspielerei) auszugleichen, müssten die ja ZUSÄTZLICH 10 Mio Abos verticken... Da liegen noch ganz andere Dinge im Argen.
Im Moment dürfte sogar WAR eine der großen Cash-Cows im Portfolio sein, da 300k Abos ohne viel Aufwand 4,5Mio Euro / Monat in die Kasse spühlen (die Ausgaben für den Betrieb von WAR dürften nicht so hoch sein, die Investitionskosten sehr wohl, aber die sind ja auch schon vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Allen Schwarzmalern sage ich voraus: WAR wird noch länger laufen - wie schnell und weit es allerdings weiterentwicklet wird, mag ich nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (6. Februar 2009)

28 Mio. verkaufte Lichkings ???? HAHAHA, der war gut.

Naja wenn für WAR das erste Addon raus kommt hol ich mir das natürlich auch gleich 3 mal, falls mal eine DVD kaputt geht....

28Mio. verkaufte Einheiten vom Basis WoW kommt vielleicht eher hin. Hey da kann man ja auch tolle Rechenbeispiele draus machen : 28 Mio. mal wurde WoW verkauft und nun spielen es nur noch 11Mio. Oh mein Gott, dann haben ja schon über 60% mit WoW aufgehört.... Tja geht zu ende mit WoW.... (da seht ihr wie dumm solche Behauptungen sind)


----------



## Shintuargar (6. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> 28 Mio. verkaufte Lichkings ???? HAHAHA, der war gut.
> 
> Naja wenn für WAR das erste Addon raus kommt hol ich mir das natürlich auch gleich 3 mal, falls mal eine DVD kaputt geht....
> 
> 28Mio. verkaufte Einheiten vom Basis WoW kommt vielleicht eher hin. Hey da kann man ja auch tolle Rechenbeispiele draus machen : 28 Mio. mal wurde WoW verkauft und nun spielen es nur noch 11Mio. Oh mein Gott, dann haben ja schon über 60% mit WoW aufgehört.... Tja geht zu ende mit WoW.... (da seht ihr wie dumm solche Behauptungen sind)



Entweder ist es eine Verschwörung der neuen US-Regierung, Außerirdische oder aber...es wurde einfach das Komma vergessen. Skandal!


----------



## abszu (6. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> 28 Mio. verkaufte Lichkings ???? HAHAHA, der war gut.
> 
> Naja wenn für WAR das erste Addon raus kommt hol ich mir das natürlich auch gleich 3 mal, falls mal eine DVD kaputt geht....
> 
> 28Mio. verkaufte Einheiten vom Basis WoW kommt vielleicht eher hin. Hey da kann man ja auch tolle Rechenbeispiele draus machen : 28 Mio. mal wurde WoW verkauft und nun spielen es nur noch 11Mio. Oh mein Gott, dann haben ja schon über 60% mit WoW aufgehört.... Tja geht zu ende mit WoW.... (da seht ihr wie dumm solche Behauptungen sind)



Na, nun zieht euch nicht an der 28 hoch, ist doch klar, das 2.8 gemeint waren.... ansonsten scheint der Artikel ja durchaus den Finger auf paar schmerzende Wunden zu legen, oder warum das Gejammer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Februar 2009)

28 mio mal WotLK verkauft, wers glaubt. Eher schon das original WoW, aber das ist nicht von relevanz, denn in der Zeit, die WoW existiert sind schon genug Spieler auch wieder abgesprungen oder nutzen WotLK um abzuhauen, genauso wie eben auch Neulinge dazugekommen sind.

Aber das ist eben typisch halbarschige Berichterstattung. Denn WAR existiert ja nun auch schon 4 Jahre usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor allem sollte man mal die Abo Zahlen von WoW Release anschauen. Die warena uch nur so um 500-600k und stiegen erst mit der Zeit. Der Markt wird sich einpendeln und ich bin mir sicher, das WAR WoW überleben wird. Denn Blizz fährt eh in ein paar Jahren die Server runter... oder vergrault derzeit schon andere potentielle Kunden mit ihren StarCraft "alle Völker Kampagnen muss man einzeln kaufen" und Battle.net gibts (bald) nicht mehr, stattdessen muss jetzt jeder, der Online spielen, will 13€/Monat bezahlen. Da gibts dann auch kostengünstigere Alternativen.

Blizz stößt irgendwann einmal an die Grenze, wo die Mehrheit der Spieler einfach nur genervt ist und dann gehts abwärts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (6. Februar 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Na, nun zieht euch nicht an der 28 hoch, ist doch klar, das 2.8 gemeint waren.... ansonsten scheint der Artikel ja durchaus den Finger auf paar schmerzende Wunden zu legen, oder warum das Gejammer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gejammer ? Spott und Hohn hab ich dafür übrig. Die sagen doch selber das sie keine Ahnung haben weil es keine offizielle Stellungnahme gibt, der Rest ist also reine Spekulation...
Und spekulieren ohne Fakten, wen interessiert das ?


----------



## Lillyan (6. Februar 2009)

Da man hier trotz Ermahnung lieber über WoW als über Warhammer redet ist das Thema wohl durch und ich kann schließen.


----------

